# Post your TOM FORD Purchases, Questions, Swatches, Chit Chat, etc... :)



## Sweet Fire

Tom Ford beauty thread!


----------



## Shopmore

Yes please!  I think I may bite the bullet on some TF tonight.  Any raves or pics?


----------



## mistikat

Sneak peek of the summer palette, on The Raeviewer site:

http://www.theraeviewer.com/2014/02/tom-ford-summer-2013-beauty-sneak-peek.html

Looks really intriguing!!! I was told today that Bergdorf's expects to get it in in about a month. I am guessing this will sell out fast.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Shopmore said:


> Yes please!  I think I may bite the bullet on some TF tonight.  Any raves or pics?


 
The Cocoa Mirage quad is amazing!


----------



## Ghettoe

I am awaiting my orchid haze quad. I would like the summer palette but there are two turn offs for me. The bronzer and the glitter shade. The taupey brown and the navy are super inviting though.

Cocoa Mirage is available on back order so I passed on it. 

I want to try the blushes but it seems nothing will be flattering on dark skin.


----------



## Bentley1

mistikat said:


> Sneak peek of the summer palette, on The Raeviewer site:
> 
> http://www.theraeviewer.com/2014/02/tom-ford-summer-2013-beauty-sneak-peek.html
> 
> Looks really intriguing!!! I was told today that Bergdorf's expects to get it in in about a month. I am guessing this will sell out fast.



Thanks for posting! 

Compared to last summer, I feel a bit disappointed in this years collection.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Ghettoe said:


> I am awaiting my orchid haze quad. I would like the summer palette but there are two turn offs for me. The bronzer and the glitter shade. The taupey brown and the navy are super inviting though.
> 
> Cocoa Mirage is available on back order so I passed on it.
> 
> I want to try the blushes but it seems nothing will be flattering on dark skin.





Ravish blush looks amazing on dark skin, Savage works as well but it'll be more of a subtle look.


----------



## milksway25

i cannot wait for the palette. hoping my nearest nm would have it so i can try it first before buying. althou that is really impossible...


----------



## milksway25

My recent Tf purchases back up eyeliner, eyeshadow blend brush and 2 spring np and 1 lonely lippie. i bought sweetspot but i had to return because the color didnt suit me at all. this is why i dont like buying wo seeing it first but i had no choice but to buy online because my counter doesnt have d spring collection


----------



## Ghettoe

Sweet Fire said:


> Ravish blush looks amazing on dark skin, Savage works as well but it'll be more of a subtle look.




So so tempting. It looks very mauve though. I will try and see if my nearest mall has a counter where I can swatch stuff.


----------



## Ghettoe

OMG, it arrived and it is the most perfect quad ever. I am in love!!


----------



## Shopmore

I'm so excited for my new goodies that arrived today.  I don't even know which ones to use first


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Shopmore said:


> I'm so excited for my new goodies that arrived today.  I don't even know which ones to use first
> View attachment 2543662


 
Enjoy your new goodies! I have Cocoa Mirage and absolutely love it!


----------



## carlinha

YAYYYY!!!!  SO glad this thread was started, I am  a TF convert and proclaimed addict.  Never have I loved makeup this much!!! 

Raves:
Makeup brushes - pricey but AMAZING.  well worth the investment IMO.  my faves are the bronzer brush, cheek brush and foundation brush
Lipsticks - my current faves are Summer Fling and In the Buff (for neutrals) and Incorrigible and Firecracker (for pop colors) from the Spring 2014 collection (also ADORE the white/gold packaging!!!!)
Blush - Flush is my favorite
Bronzer
Eye shadows - really can't go wrong here, but I love my Fall 2013 She Wolf trio the best
Eyebrow pencil
Translucent powder

Next on my to-get list:
- more brushes
- eye primer
- illuminating primer
- illuminating highlight pen
- concealer

Here are some pics I have:
(missing from Spring 2014 in this pic are: In the Buff, Pink Dune and Bittersweet
FYI: Sweet Spot and Bittersweet were my least favorite of all)
L to R: Summer Fling, Sweet Spot, Paradiso, Incorrigible and Firecracker










Thanks for letting me share and can't wait to read/see pics from other posts!!!


----------



## carlinha

Summer 2014 only 4 new pieces - still the white/gold packaging which I LOVE!!!

Palette: (i presume will be the same size as the bronzer)




Lip/cheek shimmers in white and gold:




Liquid Illuminator
http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-fire-lust-skin-illuminator-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Shopmore

Wow!  You have quite the collection!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I just purchased these two from Saks. a foundation brush and the lipstick in indian rose im not liking the color that much as its more mauve/muted pink..i was looking for something more pink


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone know when the summer palette is due to launch! Can't wait.


----------



## Shopmore

The Beauty Gypsy recently posted swatches and a little more info on the palette.

http://beautygypsy.com/preview-of-tom-ford-summer-2014-collection


----------



## GirlieShoppe

carlinha said:


> Summer 2014 only 4 new pieces - still the white/gold packaging which I LOVE!!!
> 
> Palette: (i presume will be the same size as the bronzer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lip/cheek shimmers in white and gold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquid Illuminator
> http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-fire-lust-skin-illuminator-review-photos-swatches


 


carlinha said:


> YAYYYY!!!!  SO glad this thread was started, I am  a TF convert and proclaimed addict.  Never have I loved makeup this much!!!
> 
> Raves:
> Makeup brushes - pricey but AMAZING.  well worth the investment IMO.  my faves are the bronzer brush, cheek brush and foundation brush
> Lipsticks - my current faves are Summer Fling and In the Buff (for neutrals) and Incorrigible and Firecracker (for pop colors) from the Spring 2014 collection (also ADORE the white/gold packaging!!!!)
> Blush - Flush is my favorite
> Bronzer
> Eye shadows - really can't go wrong here, but I love my Fall 2013 She Wolf trio the best
> Eyebrow pencil
> Translucent powder
> 
> Next on my to-get list:
> - more brushes
> - eye primer
> - illuminating primer
> - illuminating highlight pen
> - concealer
> 
> Here are some pics I have:
> (missing from Spring 2014 in this pic are: In the Buff, Pink Dune and Bittersweet
> FYI: Sweet Spot and Bittersweet were my least favorite of all)
> L to R: Summer Fling, Sweet Spot, Paradiso, Incorrigible and Firecracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and can't wait to read/see pics from other posts!!!


 
Great photos - thanks for sharing! I follow you on IG and enjoy your posts!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I actually love Sweet Spot! It was the only one I bought and I'll be getting Fire Lust Illuminator from the summer collection.


----------



## carlinha

HermesNewbie said:


> Great photos - thanks for sharing! I follow you on IG and enjoy your posts!



thank you, you're so sweet!  thanks for the follow and sweet words *HermesNewbie*! 



Sweet Fire said:


> I actually love Sweet Spot! It was the only one I bought and I'll be getting Fire Lust Illuminator from the summer collection.



just goes to show how each color is so individual and probably looks so different on everyone!  for me it was a tad too peachy iridescent, although i think it would have probably looked amazing with a tan!  illuminator looks awesome!  i am looking forward to the palette the most


----------



## milksway25

carlinha said:


> YAYYYY!!!!  SO glad this thread was started, I am  a TF convert and proclaimed addict.  Never have I loved makeup this much!!!
> 
> Raves:
> Makeup brushes - pricey but AMAZING.  well worth the investment IMO.  my faves are the bronzer brush, cheek brush and foundation brush
> Lipsticks - my current faves are Summer Fling and In the Buff (for neutrals) and Incorrigible and Firecracker (for pop colors) from the Spring 2014 collection (also ADORE the white/gold packaging!!!!)
> Blush - Flush is my favorite
> Bronzer
> Eye shadows - really can't go wrong here, but I love my Fall 2013 She Wolf trio the best
> Eyebrow pencil
> Translucent powder
> 
> Next on my to-get list:
> - more brushes
> - eye primer
> - illuminating primer
> - illuminating highlight pen
> - concealer
> 
> Here are some pics I have:
> (missing from Spring 2014 in this pic are: In the Buff, Pink Dune and Bittersweet
> FYI: Sweet Spot and Bittersweet were my least favorite of all)
> L to R: Summer Fling, Sweet Spot, Paradiso, Incorrigible and Firecracker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and can't wait to read/see pics from other posts!!!


thanks for d pics....ur collection


----------



## milksway25

Shopmore said:


> The Beauty Gypsy recently posted swatches and a little more info on the palette.
> 
> http://beautygypsy.com/preview-of-tom-ford-summer-2014-collection



thanks 4 sharing. althou i am hoping that she's wrong with the palette review when she said on the 2 lighter eyeshadow shades that it is similar to she wolf colors (so hard not having the full tf counter nearby) i already pre ordered it that's why.


----------



## Bentley1

The dark cobalt blue in the summer palette is way to intense, imo. The rest of palette seems a bit ho-hum. Definitely not going to miss out on the Firelust Illuminator though!


----------



## mistikat

Bentley1 said:


> The dark cobalt blue in the summer palette is way to intense, imo. The rest of palette seems a bit ho-hum. Definitely not going to miss out on the Firelust Illuminator though!



Before you say no to it entirely, if you can, try it in the store as a liner. I've been using blue more and more with taupe/neutrals and it is a really nice though subtle way to make the look have a bit more oomph. I agree that using it as a lid colour or for shading in summer would be a bit much, though, depending on skin tone. It wouldn't work for me.


----------



## Shopmore

I've been looking at different bloggers reviews about the TF bronzer. Does anyone have this - is this product worth it?


----------



## Bentley1

mistikat said:


> Before you say no to it entirely, if you can, try it in the store as a liner. I've been using blue more and more with taupe/neutrals and it is a really nice though subtle way to make the look have a bit more oomph. I agree that using it as a lid colour or for shading in summer would be a bit much, though, depending on skin tone. It wouldn't work for me.



Thanks for the suggestion, that's a great idea.  Didn't even think of using it as a liner.

I have to check my local NM and see if the display is out yet.  If not, hopefully soon!


----------



## Shopmore

Just a PSA - the new palette and lip shimmers are now available on Saks.com.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Fire Lust illuminator was on Saks. com too unless its sold out already.


----------



## mistikat

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, that's a great idea.  Didn't even think of using it as a liner.
> 
> I have to check my local NM and see if the display is out yet.  If not, hopefully soon!



I bought the Derek Lam for Estee Lauder clutch and there is a really fabulous navy chunky pencil liner in there; started using that with neutrals instead of black or brown and really like the results.


----------



## mistikat

I'm really curious to know if the red lipstick pictured in the summer campaign photos is actually a new shade. It's in the white packaging and looks more opaque than the spring sheers. Haven't seen it online or in any of the blog mentions, though...


----------



## lolakitten

Has anyone had any success finding summer fling lately? My SA said she was able to get me one almost a month now, I even pre paid & nothing


----------



## mistikat

lolakitten said:


> Has anyone had any success finding summer fling lately? My SA said she was able to get me one almost a month now, I even pre paid & nothing



It's sold out in Toronto AFAIK, but it seemed readily available in NY and other US cities. I'd be annoyed if I'd prepaid and got nothing, though.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Anyone buy anything from the Summer collection?  


I bought Fire Lust Illuminator.


----------



## Bentley1

Sweet Fire said:


> Anyone buy anything from the Summer collection?
> 
> 
> I bought Fire Lust Illuminator.



Double post. Sorry.


----------



## Bentley1

Sweet Fire said:


> Anyone buy anything from the Summer collection?
> 
> 
> I bought Fire Lust Illuminator.



I was going to order the illuminator from Saks.com, but I was hoping that the counters would receive their displays soon.  I'd love to be able to swatch it first, but I have a feeling I'll love it.

Have you had a chance to try it yet?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bentley1 said:


> I was going to order the illuminator from Saks.com, but I was hoping that the counters would receive their displays soon.  I'd love to be able to swatch it first, but I have a feeling I'll love it.
> 
> Have you had a chance to try it yet?





Its actually a re-release so there are a few reviews/swatches on it, here's Temptalia 


http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-fire-lust-skin-illuminator-review-photos-swatches


I already know I like it from when it was released last Summer.


----------



## Bentley1

Sweet Fire said:


> Its actually a re-release so there are a few reviews/swatches on it, here's Temptalia
> 
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-fire-lust-skin-illuminator-review-photos-swatches
> 
> 
> I already know I like it from when it was released last Summer.



Thank you. Yeah, I missed out on it last summer bc I didn't follow TF cosmetics back then. 
The swatches are lovely.


----------



## .pursefiend.

Hi ladies I was wondering if this is a real color or photoshop?


----------



## milksway25

Sweet Fire said:


> Anyone buy anything from the Summer collection?
> 
> 
> I bought Fire Lust Illuminator.


i pre ordered fire lust illuminator and d summer palette. i dont have any counter near me so i just ordered it thru bergdorf sa of ms palmbeachpink.  still havent received it thou... i also ordered from tf online( just to try their service) a back up eyebrow sculptor last week. free 2day shipping on d launch and i got 2 free perfume samples


----------



## Shopmore

I wish the summer collection would have been online a week ago at Saks when they had 15% off codes.


----------



## Sweet Fire

milksway25 said:


> i pre ordered fire lust illuminator and d summer palette. i dont have any counter near me so i just ordered it thru bergdorf sa of ms palmbeachpink.  still havent received it thou... i also ordered from tf online( just to try their service) a back up eyebrow sculptor last week. free 2day shipping on d launch and i got 2 free perfume samples





Oh that's great! Looks like his website provides good service! I hear a lot about the brow sculptor so I guess I'll have to get that soon.


----------



## milksway25

Sweet Fire said:


> Oh that's great! Looks like his website provides good service! I hear a lot about the brow sculptor so I guess I'll have to get that soon.



yes u definitely must try. up until last year i have been using my chanel eyebrow pencil for 10 yrs plus. but after trying the tf sculptor it is my new HG brow product


----------



## Sweet Fire

Welp I just ordered it! lol


----------



## KarlBear

.pursefiend. said:


> Hi ladies I was wondering if this is a real color or photoshop?


Photoshop!


----------



## .pursefiend.

KarlBear said:


> Photoshop!



Thank you!


----------



## carlinha

wheeee ladies!!!  my Summer Palette just landed and OHHHH EEEEMMMM GEEEEE is it gorgy!!!!! 

it's called "Unabashed"... haven't had a chance to try but will keep you updated!

no filter, indirect sunlight:


----------



## carlinha

mistikat said:


> I'm really curious to know if the red lipstick pictured in the summer campaign photos is actually a new shade. It's in the white packaging and looks more opaque than the spring sheers. Haven't seen it online or in any of the blog mentions, though...



i think it's the same from spring release *mistikat*, i have it and it actually doesn't apply sheer on me, especially with a heavier hand.



lolakitten said:


> Has anyone had any success finding summer fling lately? My SA said she was able to get me one almost a month now, I even pre paid & nothing



*lolakitten*, i know it's sold out here at BG   it's my fave from the spring release too...


----------



## mistikat

carlinha said:


> i think it's the same from spring release *mistikat*, i have it and it actually doesn't apply sheer on me, especially with a heavier hand.
> 
> 
> 
> *lolakitten*, i know it's sold out here at BG   it's my fave from the spring release too...



Carlinha, I think you're right. Since they are sold out of most of it, I wonder why they would photograph it with the summer collection? Haven't heard that they are being rereleased.


----------



## mistikat

carlinha said:


> wheeee ladies!!!  my Summer Palette just landed and OHHHH EEEEMMMM GEEEEE is it gorgy!!!!!
> 
> it's called "Unabashed"... haven't had a chance to try but will keep you updated!
> 
> no filter, indirect sunlight:



If you also have She Wolf, I would love your thoughts on how similar the shades are!  In your photo, they look quite different to me.


----------



## carlinha

mistikat said:


> If you also have She Wolf, I would love your thoughts on how similar the shades are!  In your photo, they look quite different to me.




I do have She Wolf it's one of my favorites actually!  The summer palette middle and top (shimmer) eye colors are lighter than She Wolf... Will post side by side comparison pics tomorrow in the daytime!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

carlinha said:


> wheeee ladies!!!  my Summer Palette just landed and OHHHH EEEEMMMM GEEEEE is it gorgy!!!!!
> 
> it's called "Unabashed"... haven't had a chance to try but will keep you updated!
> 
> no filter, indirect sunlight:



Such a gorgeous palette!


----------



## Bentley1

carlinha said:


> wheeee ladies!!!  my Summer Palette just landed and OHHHH EEEEMMMM GEEEEE is it gorgy!!!!!
> 
> it's called "Unabashed"... haven't had a chance to try but will keep you updated!
> 
> no filter, indirect sunlight:



So pretty! Congrats! Can't wait to see more photos


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I finaly bought Tom Ford lipsticks, and only because there was a day in Austria where you received 20% off everything...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

CrackBerryCream said:


> I finaly bought Tom Ford lipsticks, and only because there was a day in Austria where you received 20% off everything...


 
So gorgeous!


----------



## carlinha

mistikat said:


> If you also have She Wolf, I would love your thoughts on how similar the shades are!  In your photo, they look quite different to me.



*mistikat*, here are the side by side comparison pics as promised, unedited, indirect sunlight... sorry they have been used already:
She Wolf on L
Unabashed Summer Palette on R


----------



## carlinha

HermesNewbie said:


> Such a gorgeous palette!





Bentley1 said:


> So pretty! Congrats! Can't wait to see more photos



thanks ladies, it's really stunning!  a very summery look indeed!



CrackBerryCream said:


> I finaly bought Tom Ford lipsticks, and only because there was a day in Austria where you received 20% off everything...



congrats *crackberrycream*!  what colors did you get?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My latest TF purchase... Ultra Shine Lip Gloss in Love Bruise.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ack - please excuse my raggedly nails! I am in desperate need of a fill-in and manicure!


----------



## mistikat

carlinha said:


> *mistikat*, here are the side by side comparison pics as promised, unedited, indirect sunlight... sorry they have been used already:
> She Wolf on L
> Unabashed Summer Palette on R



Thanks, carlinha. I have my name down for the summer palette - it looks different enough to me from She Wolf. Plus I'm a sucker for Tom Ford.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I wore Fire Lust yesterday and it gives such a beautiful glow to my skin! He needs to make it permanent.


----------



## Shopmore

carlinha said:


> *mistikat*, here are the side by side comparison pics as promised, unedited, indirect sunlight... sorry they have been used already:
> 
> She Wolf on L
> 
> Unabashed Summer Palette on R




Do the eye shadows compare with any of the Naked palette colors?


----------



## carlinha

Shopmore said:


> Do the eye shadows compare with any of the Naked palette colors?



oh i'm sorry *shopmore* i don't know because i don't own any of the Naked palettes


----------



## Shopmore

Ah ok.  I will have to stop by the Tom Ford store to check it out.


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> wheeee ladies!!!  my Summer Palette just landed and OHHHH EEEEMMMM GEEEEE is it gorgy!!!!!
> 
> it's called "Unabashed"... haven't had a chance to try but will keep you updated!
> 
> no filter, indirect sunlight:


so very tempted! i don't own any TF items yet and would love a palette. idk if i should get this or an eyeshadow palette (not sure which one either, maybe seductive rose) 

edit: oops apparently so tempted that i just bought it lol


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> so very tempted! i don't own any TF items yet and would love a palette. idk if i should get this or an eyeshadow palette (not sure which one either, maybe seductive rose)



i would say this palette is very usable and for the most part neutral except for the bright blue shadow... the other colors i think would suit most people... i will post a modeling pic tomorrow of the palette including the blue shadow, i hope that can help you decide...

in the meantime, the eye quads are AMAZING... it's hard to just have 1...

i found this review VERY HELPFUL in deciding which ones to get:
http://www.colormeloud.com/2013/06/blog-post-series-comprehensive-guide-to.html


----------



## Bentley1

Sweet Fire said:


> I wore Fire Lust yesterday and it gives such a beautiful glow to my skin! He needs to make it permanent.



Nice! How do you like to wear it, to highlight cheekbones, or do sort of wear it all over (ex: mixed in with your foundation)?

I typically just use highlighters on my cheekbones, but I know some of the better quality highlighters can work really well worn all over. I'd love to be able to do that with Fire Lust.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

Hi ladies!  Just wondering if you all heard of RAEview on YouTube? She's my Go To for any designer makeup reviews and tutorials!  Hope that helps! &#128521;


----------



## carlinha

Pursenalfaves said:


> Hi ladies!  Just wondering if you all heard of RAEview on YouTube? She's my Go To for any designer makeup reviews and tutorials!  Hope that helps! &#128521;



i LOVE HER!!!!!


----------



## carlinha

TF Summer Palette 2014 Unabashed modeled:





To be honest that bright cobalt blue made me nervous, but the key i think if you want to apply as a full shadow is to apply with a light hand and blend blend blend with the middle taupe shadow and the top glitter... I also used the cobalt blue as an eyeliner top and bottom... I used the bronzer on the top right of the palette underneath my brow bone, bridge of nose, chin and forehead and combination of bronzer and blush on my cheeks.

only other makeup i have here is TF illuminating primer, Laura Mercier Powder foundation, Lancome Definicils mascara, TF highlighting pens Citrine and Amber Eclat, TF Brow Sculptor in Taupe and TF Spring 2014 Lip color Summer Fling (my favorite)

i hope this helps if you were on the fence about the palette... thoughts?  will you be getting it if you don't have it already?


----------



## carlinha

gymangel812 said:


> so very tempted! i don't own any TF items yet and would love a palette. idk if i should get this or an eyeshadow palette (not sure which one either, maybe seductive rose)
> 
> edit: *oops apparently so tempted that i just bought it lol*



:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Pursenalfaves

carlinha said:


> i LOVE HER!!!!!




Noooo waaaaay you too??!?  Cooool! Hahaha! &#9786;&#65039;&#128522;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Maedi

carlinha said:


> TF Summer Palette 2014 Unabashed modeled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest that bright cobalt blue made me nervous, but the key i think if you want to apply as a full shadow is to apply with a light hand and blend blend blend with the middle taupe shadow and the top glitter... I also used the cobalt blue as an eyeliner top and bottom... I used the bronzer on the top right of the palette underneath my brow bone, bridge of nose, chin and forehead and combination of bronzer and blush on my cheeks.
> 
> only other makeup i have here is TF illuminating primer, Laura Mercier Powder foundation, Lancome Definicils mascara, TF highlighting pens Citrine and Amber Eclat, TF Brow Sculptor in Taupe and TF Spring 2014 Lip color Summer Fling (my favorite)
> 
> i hope this helps if you were on the fence about the palette... thoughts?  will you be getting it if you don't have it already?



This is beautiful and you are a master at applying make-up. I love it. Summer Fling is also my favorite TF lip color.


----------



## Pursenalfaves

carlinha said:


> TF Summer Palette 2014 Unabashed modeled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest that bright cobalt blue made me nervous, but the key i think if you want to apply as a full shadow is to apply with a light hand and blend blend blend with the middle taupe shadow and the top glitter... I also used the cobalt blue as an eyeliner top and bottom... I used the bronzer on the top right of the palette underneath my brow bone, bridge of nose, chin and forehead and combination of bronzer and blush on my cheeks.
> 
> only other makeup i have here is TF illuminating primer, Laura Mercier Powder foundation, Lancome Definicils mascara, TF highlighting pens Citrine and Amber Eclat, TF Brow Sculptor in Taupe and TF Spring 2014 Lip color Summer Fling (my favorite)
> 
> i hope this helps if you were on the fence about the palette... thoughts?  will you be getting it if you don't have it already?




...and btw goooorge!!!! Thank you! Yes yes I WILL be getting it!!!! &#128522;


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bentley1 said:


> Nice! How do you like to wear it, to highlight cheekbones, or do sort of wear it all over (ex: mixed in with your foundation)?
> 
> I typically just use highlighters on my cheekbones, but I know some of the better quality highlighters can work really well worn all over. I'd love to be able to do that with Fire Lust.





I like to mix liquid highlighters with my foundation, I use powder highlighter to accent facial contours.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My tiny TF collection... I'm planning to get a few more items this week, probably another eye shadow quad, a blush, and a few more lipsticks.


----------



## Sweet Fire

^^^Very nice!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sweet Fire said:


> ^^^Very nice!


 
Thank you!


----------



## mistikat

HermesNewbie said:


> My tiny TF collection... I'm planning to get a few more items this week, probably another eye shadow quad, a blush, and a few more lipsticks.
> 
> View attachment 2570231



Great choices! That is really an underrated, but workhorse palette. I've been very happy with how blendable the shades are, and the finished look.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

mistikat said:


> Great choices! That is really an underrated, but workhorse palette. I've been very happy with how blendable the shades are, and the finished look.


 
Thanks! It is a great palette - I need to use it more often!


----------



## rutabaga

I tried Flamingo l/s yesterday and loved it. Going to be my next beauty purchase!


----------



## milksway25

i am still patiently waiting for my palette. i preordered it at BG and they said they only got it in 03/31 so he shipped it 04/01 i still have not received it hoping i will have my hands on it soon!


----------



## Love Of My Life

HermesNewbie said:


> My tiny TF collection... I'm planning to get a few more items this week, probably another eye shadow quad, a blush, and a few more lipsticks.
> 
> View attachment 2570231


 


Very nice


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hotshot said:


> Very nice


 
Thanks, hotshot!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

milksway25 said:


> i am still patiently waiting for my palette. i preordered it at BG and they said they only got it in 03/31 so he shipped it 04/01 i still have not received it hoping i will have my hands on it soon!


 
Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## milksway25

Its Finally here and its definitely worth d wait! d palette is so pretty and i cannot wait to use the Firelust highlighter 
i ordered from Thomas Ruiz fr BG if anyone needs a great sa let me know. He even included a few goodies for me to try from Laura Mercier and d TF illuminating primer will order from him again!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Has anyone tried the spring and summer lipsticks in the original white and gold tube? I kind of want it just for the packaging!


----------



## Deanna39




----------



## Deanna39




----------



## carlinha

milksway25 said:


> Its Finally here and its definitely worth d wait! d palette is so pretty and i cannot wait to use the Firelust highlighter
> i ordered from Thomas Ruiz fr BG if anyone needs a great sa let me know. He even included a few goodies for me to try from Laura Mercier and d TF illuminating primer will order from him again!
> View attachment 2573332





Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2577683



nice haul ladies!!! what do you think of the palette, have you had a chance to use it yet?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nice haul & enjoy


----------



## ssocialitex

milksway25 said:


> Its Finally here and its definitely worth d wait! d palette is so pretty and i cannot wait to use the Firelust highlighter
> i ordered from Thomas Ruiz fr BG if anyone needs a great sa let me know. He even included a few goodies for me to try from Laura Mercier and d TF illuminating primer will order from him again!
> View attachment 2573332


Would Thomas be able to get Summer Fling and Paradiso for me?


----------



## gymangel812

carlinha said:


> nice haul ladies!!! what do you think of the palette, have you had a chance to use it yet?


i got my palette, it's lovely, so smooth! i'll be using it when i travel later this week


----------



## mistikat

carlinha said:


> nice haul ladies!!! what do you think of the palette, have you had a chance to use it yet?


 
I like it! I find you can use the "bronzer" shade in the crease of the eye as well, as a transition shade to the matte taupe. And I find it's a nice bronzey highlighter for me. I also think the pink blush is distinct enough from Love Lust, which is good. The blue works amazingly well as a liner/smoky colour. It does not budge, which is great. Overall, I'm very happy with it. I do need to use a separate neutral for the browbone, and sometimes just at the lashline/lid, but that's ok. Not like I don't have eye shadows from which to choose!


----------



## fendifemale

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2577683


Gorgeous Deanna!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2577682


 


Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2577683


 
So pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## nwhite

I purchased Sweet Spot lipstick two months ago.  Love it!  Glad there is a beauty thread dedicated to TF!


----------



## Bentley1

I tried on Fire Lust at NM and, sadly, I wasn't very impressed.  My MAC powder illuminizers and Smashbox Highlighting Wand do a much better job. I so wanted to love this product! 

The SA told me that NM has re ordered the entire line of Lipsticks from the Spring collection bc they sold out so quickly and there is still such a high demand for them. She said they would be in any day, so if anyone is interested in Summer Fling, and other colors from spring, check with NM.


----------



## beekmanhill

I wanted Paradiso from the spring lipstic collection but Saks told me no more were coming in.   I own Frolic lipstick from earlier, and its my go to lipstick.   I bought Smitten and Quiver this time, also cocoa mirage eye pallete, two of the LE spring palletes, and the Firelust Skin Illuminator.


I have not opened or tried the Skin Illuminator.  The cellophane is still on it.   I'm a bit leery because it looks very orangy in pictures I've seen and my skin is very pale.  I'm wondering how it looks on pale skin. When I bought it, she didn't have a sample to try.   I love his regular primer and use it every day, then often need nothing else.  


I'll try to photo the stuff later.   Any advice on keeping or returning the Skin Illuminator?  Wont have time to get to the store because of holiday weekend.


----------



## Gvamty

My mini tom ford collection


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gvamty said:


> My mini tom ford collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582982


 
Nice! What shades are your lipsticks?


----------



## Gvamty

HermesNewbie said:


> Nice! What shades are your lipsticks?




Thanks! I love every single one. The lipsticks r bruised plum, Casablanca a and voilet fatale from left to right.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Gvamty said:


> Thanks! I love every single one. The lipsticks r bruised plum, Casablanca a and voilet fatale from left to right.




Thanks! I have Bruised Plum and Casablanca in my Nordstrom shopping cart. I need to go ahead and check out!


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> *I wanted Paradiso from the spring lipstic collection but Saks told me no more were coming in. *  I own Frolic lipstick from earlier, and its my go to lipstick.   I bought Smitten and Quiver this time, also cocoa mirage eye pallete, two of the LE spring palletes, and the Firelust Skin Illuminator.
> 
> 
> I have not opened or tried the Skin Illuminator.  The cellophane is still on it.   I'm a bit leery because it looks very orangy in pictures I've seen and my skin is very pale.  I'm wondering how it looks on pale skin. When I bought it, she didn't have a sample to try.   I love his regular primer and use it every day, then often need nothing else.
> 
> 
> I'll try to photo the stuff later.   Any advice on keeping or returning the Skin Illuminator?  Wont have time to get to the store because of holiday weekend.



NM is getting all of the Spring lipstick colors back in any day. They re-ordered all of the lipstick colors b/c of the high demand.  If you shop with NM, def check with them for Paradiso.

RE Fire Lust, I tried it on at the counter and wasn't very impressed, unfortunately.  I didn't see a big difference in my skin, which was really weird.  You should definitely try it on and see how it works with your skin.  Let us know what you think! 

Oh, and I love Frolic, Quiver and Smitten. Gorgeous colors!


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> NM is getting all of the Spring lipstick colors back in any day. They re-ordered all of the lipstick colors b/c of the high demand.  If you shop with NM, def check with them for Paradiso.
> 
> RE Fire Lust, I tried it on at the counter and wasn't very impressed, unfortunately.  I didn't see a big difference in my skin, which was really weird.  You should definitely try it on and see how it works with your skin.  Let us know what you think!
> 
> Oh, and I love Frolic, Quiver and Smitten. Gorgeous colors!


Thanks, I'll keep checking at NM.  Saks seem to think TF wasn't going to distribute anymore, but they don't always know.   They said Paradiso flew out the door.  They are sold out of the LE compacts already.      I'll go to the counter to sample Firelust before I open it.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Anyone ever try the Shade and Illuminate? I've never contoured so I was wondering how well this product works and which color I should get. I'm like an NC30-35.


----------



## Ghettoe

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Anyone ever try the Shade and Illuminate? I've never contoured so I was wondering how well this product works and which color I should get. I'm like an NC30-35.



I have it. Is it a terrible product? Nope. Would I get it again? Nope. Overall, I think I just prefer working with powder products. I think it's great when I have a light foundation and I want to add dimension to my face but I find it very fussy. I ridiculously love the highlighter but again, fussy. If TF could release a powder product like this, I would be on board. I mean the highlighter gets messy. Impossible not to have brown spots on it. I have yet to find the perfect brush to make the contour work. I use a foundation brush, lol. Sometimes, I accidentally put too much and I'm like *rant.* I overall just don't use it much because it's annoying. I would get the much cheaper sleek contour kit personally which is like 7 bucks.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Ghettoe said:


> I have it. Is it a terrible product? Nope. Would I get it again? Nope. Overall, I think I just prefer working with powder products. I think it's great when I have a light foundation and I want to add dimension to my face but I find it very fussy. I ridiculously love the highlighter but again, fussy. If TF could release a powder product like this, I would be on board. I mean the highlighter gets messy. Impossible not to have brown spots on it. I have yet to find the perfect brush to make the contour work. I use a foundation brush, lol. Sometimes, I accidentally put too much and I'm like *rant.* I overall just don't use it much because it's annoying. I would get the much cheaper sleek contour kit personally which is like 7 bucks.




Thanks! I was wondering if it was worth the $75. I've heard of the Sleek contour kit, but can you buy it in stores?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just bought the new Sugar Dune nail polish.. looks very pretty

Anyone try it yet??


----------



## mistikat

Ghettoe said:


> I have it. Is it a terrible product? Nope. Would I get it again? Nope. Overall, I think I just prefer working with powder products. I think it's great when I have a light foundation and I want to add dimension to my face but I find it very fussy. I ridiculously love the highlighter but again, fussy. If TF could release a powder product like this, I would be on board. I mean the highlighter gets messy. Impossible not to have brown spots on it. I have yet to find the perfect brush to make the contour work. I use a foundation brush, lol. Sometimes, I accidentally put too much and I'm like *rant.* I overall just don't use it much because it's annoying. I would get the much cheaper sleek contour kit personally which is like 7 bucks.



I fell for the Tom Ford shade and illuminate brush, but found it goes on MUCH easier and blends well with an angled Sephora synthetic brush. It was the fuchsia aluminum handle series - I think it's been discontinued. But a skunk duo fibre brush works well too. The TF brush is just too thin to work without too much effort.


----------



## Lylalila

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Anyone ever try the Shade and Illuminate? I've never contoured so I was wondering how well this product works and which color I should get. I'm like an NC30-35.




Four contouring, my holy grail is the chanel notorious, it is like a greyish colour, which in my opinion is more natural for that sculpting effect. and you only very very little each time.


----------



## Lylalila

Does anyone have any experiences with the tom ford primer, eye primer and the moisturizers? 

Also with the traceless stick foundation, I usually dab them on my face and use my fingers to warm/pat them, however, when I was at the tom ford counter last weekend, the SA suggested that I should purchase the brush for better blending - how do you use yours?


----------



## Lylalila

Gvamty said:


> My mini tom ford collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2582982



I love your collection  the brow one is the best! how innovating!


----------



## anasa

Look what came in the mail the other day! My first Tom Ford product. &#128513;


----------



## fendifemale

anasa said:


> Look what came in the mail the other day! My first Tom Ford product. &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2591980


Pretty. What color?


----------



## anasa

Flamingo. I wanted a hot pink and this was perfect! 


fendifemale said:


> Pretty. What color?


----------



## fendifemale

Lylalila said:


> Does anyone have any experiences with the tom ford primer, eye primer and the moisturizers?
> 
> Also with the traceless stick foundation, I usually dab them on my face and use my fingers to warm/pat them, however, when I was at the tom ford counter last weekend, the SA suggested that I should purchase the brush for better blending - how do you use yours?


That sounds like a sales ploy. If fingers work-then fingers it would be.


----------



## fendifemale

anasa said:


> Flamingo. I wanted a hot pink and this was perfect!


Gorgeous!


----------



## beekmanhill

Lylalila said:


> Does anyone have any experiences with the tom ford primer, eye primer and the moisturizers?
> 
> Also with the traceless stick foundation, I usually dab them on my face and use my fingers to warm/pat them, however, when I was at the tom ford counter last weekend, the SA suggested that I should purchase the brush for better blending - how do you use yours?


The primer is wonderful on me.  It smooths and brightens my skin.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Lylalila said:


> Does anyone have any experiences with the tom ford primer, eye primer and the moisturizers?
> 
> Also with the traceless stick foundation, I usually dab them on my face and use my fingers to warm/pat them, however, when I was at the tom ford counter last weekend, the SA suggested that I should purchase the brush for better blending - how do you use yours?





The foundation brush is actually a great brush, I would have bought it but they were sold out and I got use to using my fingers so I never went back for it. So it just depends on whether or not you want it and I'd say the purchase is worth it.


----------



## mistikat

Love the face primer, eye primer is so so and I won't repurchase. Haven't used any of the skincare. 

The stick foundation blends much better with his rounded cream foundation brush than with fingers, in my experience. Haven't tried the TF flat foundation brush as I already have several of these and have given most of them up in favour of a rounded head or buffing brush. Or Beauty Blender sponge.


----------



## milksway25

carlinha said:


> nice haul ladies!!! what do you think of the palette, have you had a chance to use it yet?




Thank u. I just used it today. So nice! D blue is scary pigmented i had to be very careful w it. Used it around lash line and as an eyelinee. But i so &#10084;&#65039; it! Worth it 4 me&#128076;


----------



## Lylalila

mistikat said:


> Love the face primer, eye primer is so so and I won't repurchase. Haven't used any of the skincare.
> 
> The stick foundation blends much better with his rounded cream foundation brush than with fingers, in my experience. Haven't tried the TF flat foundation brush as I already have several of these and have given most of them up in favour of a rounded head or buffing brush. Or Beauty Blender sponge.



Thank you so much! I actually just went to the tom ford beauty counter to get the round foundation brush after reading your post, however, they were sold out and the SA said she's not sure when they'll receive the next shipment yet. Do you think my mac or sephora bronzer brush will work as well?


----------



## Lylalila

Sweet Fire said:


> The foundation brush is actually a great brush, I would have bought it but they were sold out and I got use to using my fingers so I never went back for it. So it just depends on whether or not you want it and I'd say the purchase is worth it.




It is sold out here as well, must be very good then. I have been using my fingers for blending, but sometimes I noticed that if I am being lazy on the blending, I can notice very tiny streaks afterwards, which doesn't really happen with their liquid foundation, so now I use my magnifying mirror when I use the stick. lol!


----------



## mistikat

Lylalila said:


> Thank you so much! I actually just went to the tom ford beauty counter to get the round foundation brush after reading your post, however, they were sold out and the SA said she's not sure when they'll receive the next shipment yet. Do you think my mac or sephora bronzer brush will work as well?



The Sephora Pro 56 is really good for cream products.

http://www.sephora.com/pro-flawless-airbrush-56-P313012?skuId=1419407


----------



## Lylalila

mistikat said:


> The Sephora Pro 56 is really good for cream products.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/pro-flawless-airbrush-56-P313012?skuId=1419407



Thank you, will definitely check that one as well.


----------



## lolaluvsu

I went to NM today just for the foundation brush and left with that and two glosses.


----------



## Gvamty

Lylalila said:


> I love your collection  the brow one is the best! how innovating!




Thank you! Somehow I prefer the Anastasia brow pencil more. A lot of other brands r coming up with similar pencils too. I think D&G and hourglass have them too now.


----------



## Gvamty

If anyone is looking for the summer palette, it's available on NM. NM also has a double gift card event and cosmetics are included.


----------



## beekmanhill

I really like the Shiseido foundation brush.    It's better for me than any other brush I've tried.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Finally I'm in! 



And I'm so jealous that u all can get tom ford easily . TF is not available in my country &#128532;


----------



## beekmanhill

ayutilovesGST said:


> Finally I'm in!
> View attachment 2597778
> 
> 
> And I'm so jealous that u all can get tom ford easily . TF is not available in my country &#128532;


You made great selections.    I love both those fragrances.   What color is the lipstick?  It looks great.   Congrats.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

beekmanhill said:


> You made great selections.    I love both those fragrances.   What color is the lipstick?  It looks great.   Congrats.




Thank you dear &#128522; , the color is forbidden pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Agree, good choices & enjoy


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone know why "wicked" was discontinued? I thought it was such a great color and I'm surprised it was phased out.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

hotshot said:


> Agree, good choices & enjoy





Thank you &#128525;


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hi , here only for TF cosmetics ? How about TF perfumes ? If any of u have TF perfumes collection , and if u don't mind please share it here . &#128522;. TIA


----------



## beekmanhill

I own Tobacco Vanille and Shanghai Lily and have samples of many of the others.  I've been wearing Rive d'Ambre the past few days and liking it, don't know if I like it enough to buy it.  I think I like a Hermes Mandarine Ambree more.   Do you own any yet?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

beekmanhill said:


> I own Tobacco Vanille and Shanghai Lily and have samples of many of the others.  I've been wearing Rive d'Ambre the past few days and liking it, don't know if I like it enough to buy it.  I think I like a Hermes Mandarine Ambree more.   Do you own any yet?





I owned rive d'ambre and noir de noir , which I just bought last Sunday . (I'm still over the moon with  it)  for this 5days straight I wore noir de noir ,i have dis guarded my other perfumes as this is now my number 1 .&#128525;&#128525;. Lasting wise , lasts all day .


----------



## beekmanhill

ayutilovesGST said:


> I owned rive d'ambre and noir de noir , which I just bought last Sunday . (I'm still over the moon with  it)  for this 5days straight I wore noir de noir ,i have dis guarded my other perfumes as this is now my number 1 .&#128525;&#128525;. Lasting wise , lasts all day .


I love Noir de Noir.  I have a sample here and I may purchase it at some point.   I like Tuscan Leather too, but I love leather scents in general.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have several of the TF fragrances & I do mix them up for an individual scent


----------



## ayutilovesGST

hotshot said:


> I have several of the TF fragrances & I do mix them up for an individual scent




Ooh love to see your collections &#128525;. 

I think I'm obsess with all TF scent hehehehe (very bad) and I really hope my country will carry TF counter .


----------



## lolaluvsu

The lip glosses don't have much staying power. Is it me or do others have this problem too?


----------



## fendifemale

ayutilovesGST said:


> Hi , here only for TF cosmetics ? How about TF perfumes ? If any of u have TF perfumes collection , and if u don't mind please share it here . &#128522;. TIA



I have Neroli Portofino in various forms. Ones that I have used until they're in the graveyard are:
Santal Blush
Jasmine Rouge
Plum Japonais


----------



## jo712

Picked up my second Indian Rose lippie. My interim lipstick has been Pink Adobe and it's getting used up fast.


----------



## beekmanhill

My chief complaint about TF lippies is how fast they wear down to the nub.  Today for the first time I wore Firelust, the Skin Illuminator.   I think this does not work for very pale skin like mine.  It might pass at night, but in the daylight, I think the orangy/bronzy streaks will be visible.  I tried to blend it with a foundation brush, and it now looks better.  It does brighten me up, but would be too much trouble to apply correctly every day.   I'm a bit sorry I opened it, should have sold it on eBay.  But it's small and won't last too long.  I'll wear it out to dinner in the summer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> My chief complaint about TF lippies is how fast they wear down to the nub.  Today for the first time I wore Firelust, the Skin Illuminator.   I think this does not work for very pale skin like mine.  It might pass at night, but in the daylight, I think the orangy/bronzy streaks will be visible.  I tried to blend it with a foundation brush, and it now looks better.  It does brighten me up, but would be too much trouble to apply correctly every day.   I'm a bit sorry I opened it, should have sold it on eBay.  But it's small and won't last too long.  I'll wear it out to dinner in the summer.


 

I too have pale skin & have never found much success using these types
of products for the reason you experienced.

I also don't use bronzer or blushes for also having the tendency to
change colors also in the orangey tones. And I have tried plenty over
the years.


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I too have pale skin & have never found much success using these types
> of products for the reason you experienced.
> 
> I also don't use bronzer or blushes for also having the tendency to
> change colors also in the orangey tones. And I have tried plenty over
> the years.


I've had luck with Guerlain bronzers, the lightest ones.   Applied with a light hand.  But on the whole, the end result is really not worth it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I've had luck with Guerlain bronzers, the lightest ones.   Applied with a light hand.  But on the whole, the end result is really not worth it.


 

I'm not a bronzer kind of gal, so for the most part these products don't
appeal to me much...


----------



## Deppaholic

I just purchased 3 TF fragrances that I love, Jonquille de Nuit, Lys Fume and Jasmine Rouge.  I also bought, but will be returning Tobacco Vanille (awful on me).  And I scored, yes scored a huge bottle of Black Violet, which is discontinued.  I thought it would be too manly, but omg is it ever lovely!  I can't wait to try the new Velvet that is coming out in this summer!  I do not like "on me" Neroli.  Santal Blush is very nice also, but didn't purchase it.  The TV is really a crowd pleaser, and I might try it another day before I box it for return, but it really is not working on me.  I love Tom Ford.  I always passed them up before.  But the Jonquille always haunted me, so I went back for that one.  He makes some high quality juice!

post script:  Never tried any of the makeup line.


----------



## beekmanhill

Deppaholic said:


> I just purchased 3 TF fragrances that I love, Jonquille de Nuit, Lys Fume and Jasmine Rouge.  I also bought, but will be returning Tobacco Vanille (awful on me).  And I scored, yes scored a huge bottle of Black Violet, which is discontinued.  I thought it would be too manly, but omg is it ever lovely!  I can't wait to try the new Velvet that is coming out in this summer!  I do not like "on me" Neroli.  Santal Blush is very nice also, but didn't purchase it.  The TV is really a crowd pleaser, and I might try it another day before I box it for return, but it really is not working on me.  I love Tom Ford.  I always passed them up before.  But the Jonquille always haunted me, so I went back for that one.  He makes some high quality juice!
> 
> post script:  Never tried any of the makeup line.


I love Tobacco Vanille.  Do you return it after you've used it?


----------



## fendifemale

I heard TV is sexier on the men than women.


----------



## beekmanhill

fendifemale said:


> I heard TV is sexier on the men than women.


It might be, but its got lots of vanilla, so its certainly good for women.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Lys Fume has been discontinued, I really liked it but the lasting power is very poor which I assume is why he's doing away with it. 


There are 2 new ones coming out in his Fall collection that I look forward to checking out.


----------



## Deanna39

Wild Ginger


----------



## Deanna39

Lipgloss in Pink Guilt


----------



## fendifemale

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2626642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Ginger



Gorgeous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2626642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Ginger


 



Gorgeous


----------



## Ghettoe

Can't wait for the fall collection, it looks lovely!


----------



## Deppaholic

beekmanhill said:


> It might be, but its got lots of vanilla, so its certainly good for women.


I did return it, I hope they use it as a tester, and not re-sell.  Which when I got, happened to be opened anyways.  So, it was a return as I got it.  I love Lys Fume!  Sad they are discontinuing it  But recently I have been using Jasmine Rouge, and it is so lovely.  With the TV I love vanilla also, but it just didn't work on me.  It does seem to lean towards the man, I think.  I am excited about the new ones coming out this fall!  Didn't know that, just know about the Black Velvet.  At the way I'm going, I'll be ready for a new bottle!


----------



## fendifemale

I have and like Jasmin Rouge. I wear it in winter or for evening. I think my next bottle is Sahara Noir. Very sensual without being overtly in your face sexy.


----------



## Deppaholic

fendifemale said:


> I have and like Jasmin Rouge. I wear it in winter or for evening. I think my next bottle is Sahara Noir. Very sensual without being overtly in your face sexy.


Oh I love that one too!  I really love his fragrances!


----------



## milksway25

anyone tried the 2 new neroli line scents??? i have the original one and i love esp for the summer so i am wondering what the other 2 would be like... tia


----------



## keodi

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2626642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Ginger



beautiful my have to check this one out


----------



## beekmanhill

I was at the counter the other day and picked up Pink Dusk lipstick.  Didn't see the new Neroli scents.  I was in a bit of a rush that day, so maybe that's why.  I usually spritz something but I was on my way to doc  and never want to wear fragrance in doc's office, especially intense ones.


----------



## missmoimoi

Deanna39 said:


> View attachment 2626642
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wild Ginger



Oh my!  I must find this  thanks for posting


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My new addition on the right : Indian rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

^pretty color


----------



## ayutilovesGST

hotshot said:


> ^pretty color




Thanks dear


----------



## beauxgoris

Can't wait for his fall collection. The new blush/contour duo's and there's an eyeshadow (nude dip) that must be mine.


----------



## beekmanhill

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2679376
> 
> My new addition on the right : Indian rose


Gorgeous.

Does anyone have the same trouble as I do, that his lipsticks "melt" easily.  I often find a clump on my lip after applying.


----------



## Sweet Fire

beekmanhill said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> Does anyone have the same trouble as I do, that his lipsticks "melt" easily.  I often find a clump on my lip after applying.


 
Yes! That's why I'm not really interested in his lipsticks anymore, putting the lipstick in a cold place like the freezer will return it back to normal for a short while. I got tired of having to chill the lipstick for it to apply properly and ended up throwing it away. I live in a hot & humid climate so I would not be able to carry his lipsticks with me without them going bad.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sweet Fire said:


> Yes! That's why I'm not really interested in his lipsticks anymore, putting the lipstick in a cold place like the freezer will return it back to normal for a short while. I got tired of having to chill the lipstick for it to apply properly and ended up throwing it away. I live in a hot & humid climate so I would not be able to carry his lipsticks with me without them going bad.



Yeah, I'm about ready to retire mine for the summer and maybe break them out again in the fall.  They are too expensive for that.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Hello hello it's been so quiet here . 

Let share with u all here 
	

		
			
		

		
	




From left is bruised plump , Casablanca and Indian rose .yes I have 2 Indian rose now


----------



## Love Of My Life

Casablanca is still one of my favorite shades


----------



## fendifemale

Very pretty!


----------



## fendifemale

milksway25 said:


> anyone tried the 2 new neroli line scents??? i have the original one and i love esp for the summer so i am wondering what the other 2 would be like... tia


I have samples of the Mandarino and Costa Azzura or whatever they're called. Costa Azzura is very masculine on me. I like the mandarin one though. Lasts longer than the original.


----------



## beekmanhill

fendifemale said:


> I have samples of the Mandarino and Costa Azzura or whatever they're called. Costa Azzura is very masculine on me. I like the mandarin one though. Lasts longer than the original.


I liked the Mandarino also, great for summer.     I may spring for it.  The Costa was a bit herbal on me; I must sample it again.


----------



## fendifemale

beekmanhill said:


> I liked the Mandarino also, great for summer.     I may spring for it.  The Costa was a bit herbal on me; I must sample it again.



This one is light but it just sticks better to me. I have tried the NP in so many layers and quite frankly I'm tired of spending money on it. I love it and will wear what I've bought but fall is around the corner. I'd rather invest in another bottle of Santal Blush or move on to Velvet Orchid...


----------



## beekmanhill

fendifemale said:


> This one is light but it just sticks better to me. I have tried the NP in so many layers and quite frankly I'm tired of spending money on it. I love it and will wear what I've bought but fall is around the corner. I'd rather invest in another bottle of Santal Blush or move on to Velvet Orchid...



Love Santal Blush.  ITs true that its hard to justify his prices on a citrussy scent.


----------



## milksway25

fendifemale said:


> I have samples of the Mandarino and Costa Azzura or whatever they're called. Costa Azzura is very masculine on me. I like the mandarin one though. Lasts longer than the original.



thanks for d reply i have tried both now also and yes d costa is very much for a guy scent in my opinion i still  d original neroli portofino so much!


----------



## milksway25

who is excited for d fall collection? i saw pics tru instagram and i cannot wait to get d quad nude dip plus d cheek and highlighter duo coral colored one
who ever has pics pls post!


----------



## Bentley1

Tom Ford Fall 2014 MakeUp Collection Sneak Peek!! 
(May not be entire collection, this is just a preview). 










According to the website that did the preview, the collection is due out in September!

http://www.fulltimeford.com/2014/05...traceless-perfecting-foundation-black-cherry/

http://www.reallyree.com/2014/07/tom-ford-fall-2014-color-collection.html


----------



## Bentley1

milksway25 said:


> who is excited for d fall collection? i saw pics tru instagram and i cannot wait to get d quad nude dip plus d cheek and highlighter duo coral colored one
> who ever has pics pls post!



I posted a few photos!   I'm dying for the eyeshadow quad, and I can't wait to try the cheek duos!!  The nail polish is also a gorgeous fall/winter color!! I hope there's an early release.


----------



## Bentley1

Here's a list of the Fall 2014 Collection from another website. This site is stating the release date in the US will be Aug 2014.  Hope they're right! The foundation and concealing pen are available now @ NM and Nordstrom. 




http://chicprofile.com/2014/07/tom-ford-flawless-complexion-collection-for-fall-2014.html#more-93001


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the names.. black cherry, twist of fate & negligee..

Anxious to see them up close & personal


----------



## sbelle

Didn't know this thread existed until now- I am a Tom Ford Lover too!!  I just picked up a few things when visiting Chicago last week.


----------



## milksway25

Bentley1 said:


> Tom Ford Fall 2014 MakeUp Collection Sneak Peek!!
> (May not be entire collection, this is just a preview).
> 
> View attachment 2699642
> View attachment 2699643
> View attachment 2699644
> View attachment 2699645
> View attachment 2699646
> View attachment 2699647
> View attachment 2699648
> 
> 
> According to the website that did the preview, the collection is due out in September!
> 
> http://www.fulltimeford.com/2014/05...traceless-perfecting-foundation-black-cherry/
> 
> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/07/tom-ford-fall-2014-color-collection.html



thank u so much bentley for posting these pics. yes i am definitely getting d cheek highligter duo the one w/ coral blush, the eyeshadow nude dip quad plus d dual ended correcting pen


----------



## Love Of My Life

Called BG, SFA, & NM.. not due in til mid August... will try to be patient


----------



## pink sapphire

I brought my first Tom Ford lipstick  Slander  do you think they are worth $50 I love violet Fatale but don't know if want to spend that again .


----------



## Librarychickie

Oh my.  It's going to very difficult to contain myself with this collection.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Whelp this is the fall collection I will splurge on...


----------



## Bentley1

milksway25 said:


> thank u so much bentley for posting these pics. yes i am definitely getting d cheek highligter duo the one w/ coral blush, the eyeshadow nude dip quad plus d dual ended correcting pen



No problem!  I'm also definitely getting one of the cheek duos and  eyeshadow quad.  I'll most likely end up with the one of the Correcting Pens as well & I'm really curious to try the new foundation.  The lipsticks look OK, but I prefer his Lip Shines formula so I probably won't end up getting a lipstick (unless one of the colors just blow me away like Summer Fling did from the Summer Collection, had to have it)!!


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Called BG, SFA, & NM.. not due in til mid August... will try to be patient



I was at the NM in BH yesterday to pick up TF Blush in Flush and the SA told me they expect the collection in 2 weeks tops!  I was a bit surprised, so I'll be following up with that location to see if she was right. The new foundation and concealer pens are available at NM.COM, but not in store.  



Just thinking out loud here: I can't believe we are talking about the new fall collection already. It feels like yesterday She Wolf & In The Pink Eye Shadow Trios from Fall 2013 collection were being discussed in this thread.


----------



## Love Of My Life

pink sapphire said:


> I brought my first Tom Ford lipstick  Slander  do you think they are worth $50 I love violet Fatale but don't know if want to spend that again .


 


The price is steep no doubt, but the case is divine & the lipstick colors
are really nice. I've been using several for awhile now

Don't you just love the names of these lipsticks, etc


----------



## pink sapphire

hotshot said:


> The price is steep no doubt, but the case is divine & the lipstick colors
> are really nice. I've been using several for awhile now
> 
> Don't you just love the names of these lipsticks, etc



I love the names i just ordered a purple lipstick similar to Violet Fatale  from Sephora but may still get this color.


----------



## pink sapphire

hotshot said:


> The price is steep no doubt, but the case is divine & the lipstick colors
> are really nice. I've been using several for awhile now
> 
> Don't you just love the names of these lipsticks, etc



Which colors do you have id love a nice red


----------



## Love Of My Life

pink sapphire said:


> Which colors do you have id love a nice red


 

Tom Ford casablanca (which is not a red) & Cherry Lush


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> I was at the NM in BH yesterday to pick up TF Blush in Flush and the SA told me they expect the collection in 2 weeks tops!  I was a bit surprised, so I'll be following up with that location to see if she was right. The new foundation and concealer pens are available at NM.COM, but not in store.
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking out loud here: I can't believe we are talking about the new fall collection already. It feels like yesterday She Wolf & In The Pink Eye Shadow Trios from Fall 2013 collection were being discussed in this thread.


Dying to see the new foundation.  I love his primer.  My Saks had nothing, not even the new colognes.


----------



## Sweet Fire

The foundation & concealer pen is on Nordstrom website.


----------



## Bentley1

Neiman Marcus has had them up online as well. &#128522;^


----------



## Sweet Fire

I checked out the new foundation and I love it! but I didn't like the concealer pen. Also my SA told me Tom Ford prices are going up Monday.


----------



## Bentley1

Sweet Fire said:


> I checked out the new foundation and I love it! but I didn't like the concealer pen. Also my SA told me Tom Ford prices are going up Monday.



That's great news about the foundation, can't wait to try it.  Did you try it at NM or Nordstrom? I'll have to drop in and check it out, I need foundation so it's great timing!

As though TF needs to be any more expensive, really lame about the price increase!


----------



## Shopmore

Sweet Fire said:


> I checked out the new foundation and I love it! but I didn't like the concealer pen. Also my SA told me Tom Ford prices are going up Monday.



With the price increase do you think if I order the wrong foundation shade they would let me exchange at the old price later?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bentley1 said:


> That's great news about the foundation, can't wait to try it.  Did you try it at NM or Nordstrom? I'll have to drop in and check it out, I need foundation so it's great timing!
> 
> As though TF needs to be any more expensive, really lame about the price increase!





I went to my SA at Neiman's.



Shopmore said:


> With the price increase do you think if I order the wrong foundation shade they would let me exchange at the old price later?


 


No you would have to pay the new price.


----------



## HiromiT

I'm finally part of the club -- got a Casablanca lipstick and Willful lip colour shine yesterday! It's been really hot here so I wonder if I should store them in the fridge first, having read that they tend to melt.


----------



## beauxgoris

Does anyone know when the Fall collection will hit stores. I've seen some preview photos and I'm dying to purchase!


----------



## Sweet Fire

2 weeks


----------



## milksway25

i just spoke to my bg tf sa and preordered the limited edition fall nude dip quad, the cheek highlighter blush duo and the nailpolish cant wait!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^  anxious to see the new colors up close


----------



## beekmanhill

I bought the new foundation this morning in Bergdorf in cream.   The S/A put a great color blush on, I didn't get the color name, but it is one of the old ones.   I like the way the foundation looks, but I'll have to wait and see how it looks after my own application.  They won't get lipsticks and shadows for a few weeks.  The store was dead.


----------



## Ghettoe

I just saw swatches of the fall 2014 collection and I am a huge fan. Especially the highlight and blush duo. I like the palette but it looks like a super shimmery version of orchid haze.


----------



## sbelle

I bought the new foundation and am loving it.  I am Fawn in the Traceless and Ivory in the Traceless Perfecting.


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm very happy with the new foundation.  It is so easy to apply with a brush, goes on lightly and Tracelessly,   Only complaint, I did use a lot of it to cover the face, won't last long.


----------



## sbelle

beekmanhill said:


> *Only complaint, I did use a lot of it to cover the face*, won't last long.



That is exactly what I was thinking today!

The only other drawback for me is I like to apply foundation with my fingers and I find a brush is needed for this foundation.


----------



## in paris

sbelle said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking today!
> 
> The only other drawback for me is I like to apply foundation with my fingers and I find a brush is needed for this foundation.


???

I use my fingers with no problems as long as my face is properly moisturised and primed.

I also find I use less of this than I did the Traceless because the coverage is so good. IMO, it will last far longer. I've been using it out of a very small sample bottle (trying to find my shade) for a week and haven't even used half.

****
For colour reference (in case it helps anyone), I am very fair with a cool undertone. I use Alabaster in Traceless (it's a wee bit yellow for me) and am choosing between Cream (possibly a bit too yellow as well, though more neutral than Alabaster) and Rosewood (which is perfect in tone but may be a bit dark once winter comes).


----------



## sbelle

in paris said:


> ???
> 
> I use my fingers with no problems as long as my face is properly moisturised and primed.
> 
> I also find I use less of this than I did the Traceless because the coverage is so good. IMO, it will last far longer. I've been using it out of a very small sample bottle (trying to find my shade) for a week and haven't even used half.
> 
> ****
> For colour reference (in case it helps anyone), I am very fair with a cool undertone. I use Alabaster in Traceless (it's a wee bit yellow for me) and am choosing between Cream (possibly a bit too yellow as well, though more neutral than Alabaster) and Rosewood (which is perfect in tone but may be a bit dark once winter comes).




Glad you are having such success!  Maybe with time I'll get better or maybe it's just differences in skin.


----------



## in paris

sbelle said:


> Glad you are having such success!  Maybe with time I'll get better or maybe it's just differences in skin.


I'm really loving this as it is one of the few foundations I've used that doesn't make my skin breakout, irritate it in any way, and yet it seems to hold up to hot and humid weather. (I typically sweat *all* my makeup off when it gets this hot.)

But you're right. The methods for applying it could be down to skin types and/or the current climate. All of this may change for me in the dead of winter -- but I really hope not!

Have you tried mixing it with a little of the Skin Illuminator? That thins it out a bit (making it easier to use your fingers) and adds a lovely inner glow, but does not seem to negate the longevity factor of the foundation.


----------



## beekmanhill

sbelle said:


> That is exactly what I was thinking today!
> 
> The only other drawback for me is I like to apply foundation with my fingers and I find a brush is needed for this foundation.


I agree, I definitely need a brush to make it go on smoothly.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^^ Are you using the Tom Ford foundation brush or another brush?

I am going to look at the foundation today so I'd be curious as to your responses.

THANKS


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> ^^ Are you using the Tom Ford foundation brush or another brush?
> 
> I am going to look at the foundation today so I'd be curious as to your responses.
> 
> THANKS


I used the Tom Ford foundation brush.  Didn't try it with my Shiseido brush (my favorite foundation brush).


----------



## GrRoxy

I would love one of the lipstick from autumn collection and take a look at the blush duos.

From what I saw on the blogs it looks though like the blushes are shimmery as well. I also find the 'contouring' name misleading, I had hoped for the Shade&Illuminate (which I love) in powder


----------



## in paris

GrRoxy said:


> I would love one of the lipstick from autumn collection and take a look at the blush duos.
> 
> From what I saw on the blogs it looks though like the blushes are shimmery as well. I also find the 'contouring' name misleading, I had hoped for the Shade&Illuminate (which I love) in powder


Try Charlotte Tilbury Bronze and Glow.

It _is_ shimmery, but makes contouring so much easier than TF Shade&Illuminate which I usually can't be fussed about.


----------



## GrRoxy

in paris said:


> Try Charlotte Tilbury Bronze and Glow.
> 
> It _is_ shimmery, but makes contouring so much easier than TF Shade&Illuminate which I usually can't be fussed about.



I was in London recently and Ive been kicking myself for not going to check out her range :/ I would love to try it, I might order online though! Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

I looked at the new foundation today & unfortunately I could not get the right color
match, but the texture was lovely


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I looked at the new foundation today & unfortunately I could not get the right color
> match, but the texture was lovely


Oh too bad.  TF leans toward yellow based foundations; I know the next one up in my range was way too yellow for me.


----------



## fendifemale

beekmanhill said:


> Oh too bad.  TF leans toward yellow based foundations; I know the next one up in my range was way too yellow for me.


I'm mad about this. They could've kept the old and new formula.


----------



## Ghettoe

in paris said:


> Try Charlotte Tilbury Bronze and Glow.
> 
> 
> 
> It _is_ shimmery, but makes contouring so much easier than TF Shade&Illuminate which I usually can't be fussed about.




This, the shade and illuminate is so fussy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The TF foundations are too yellow for me. I am very pale with more pink undertones
& have a hard time finding the right color & also think TF will do more compatible
colors .

I'm happy using By Terry & Serge Lutens.. the colors work well for me

I do like the TF lippies & nail colors


----------



## Bentley1

Finally tried on & bought the new foundation at NM.  I was matched with the color Fawn.  I find it to be a tad bit too yellow for me as well, but not so much that it's detectable.  The finish is nice, but nothing amazing that my Chanel/Dior/YSL foundations can't achieve.  I find the coverage to be medium.

I also got the new sponge tip Concealer Pen in Light.  Now that I love!!  I don't have dark circles, but I do like to brighten my eye area & this works so well & looks extremely natural!

Looking forward to the new ES quad & blushes, etc to hit the store next week!


----------



## beekmanhill

After using mine for over a week, I decided I probably won't replace it when its empty.  It is just a little bit too yellow, and doesn't look quite as good as the TF Alabaster in the other formulation.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> After using mine for over a week, I decided I probably won't replace it when its empty.  It is just a little bit too yellow, and doesn't look quite as good as the TF Alabaster in the other formulation.


 

  Is the other formula still available? If so, you may want to stock up...


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Is the other formula still available? If so, you may want to stock up...


Oh I didn't even think of that.  I'm sure I saw it in the store.  TY.


----------



## Sweet Fire

The new foundation is not replacing the original Traceless foundation so there's no need to panic if you prefer the original formula.


----------



## milksway25

YEY! i just got a notification that my presold was charged. hoping my sa will ship it asap i cannot wait to see it irl. i presold... nude dip quad, blush/highlighter duo and the nailpolish


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> After using mine for over a week, I decided I probably won't replace it when its empty.  It is just a little bit too yellow, and doesn't look quite as good as the TF Alabaster in the other formulation.




I agree, I won't replace mine either. Aside from the yellowish undertones, I'm personally Not very impressed w the formula. The coverage is very mediocre and the finish is not very nice. I'm not sure why he's charging $80 for a foundation that's less impressive than foundations half the price. Not seeing what's so special about it.


----------



## Bentley1

milksway25 said:


> YEY! i just got a notification that my presold was charged. hoping my sa will ship it asap i cannot wait to see it irl. i presold... nude dip quad, blush/highlighter duo and the nailpolish




How exciting! Where did you presale from ? I believe you said BG if I remember correctly.


----------



## milksway25

Bentley1 said:


> How exciting! Where did you presale from ? I believe you said BG if I remember correctly.


great memory! hehe, now to wait til i have it in my doorstep to play with


----------



## beekmanhill

Sweet Fire said:


> The new foundation is not replacing the original Traceless foundation so there's no need to panic if you prefer the original formula.


Oh, OK.  Thank you for the intel.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bentley1 said:


> I agree, I won't replace mine either. Aside from the yellowish undertones, I'm personally Not very impressed w the formula. The coverage is very mediocre and the finish is not very nice. I'm not sure why he's charging $80 for a foundation that's less impressive than foundations half the price. Not seeing what's so special about it.


 
The new YSL foundation is better.


----------



## zeronohiya

Just found this thread & so happy I did! I recently purchased a new TF lipstick. Haven't tried the other products but will definitely buy more lipsticks.







No Ordinary Love


----------



## pink sapphire

zeronohiya said:


> Just found this thread & so happy I did! I recently purchased a new TF lipstick. Haven't tried the other products but will definitely buy more lipsticks.
> 
> View attachment 2723772
> 
> View attachment 2723779
> 
> 
> 
> No Ordinary Love



Thats a pretty one .My sister and i found Slander which is red color dont know how to post picture .Got them at Cosmetic outlet for $35 good deal as they are $50. nice lipstick but full price a lot .


----------



## Bentley1

Sweet Fire said:


> The new YSL foundation is better.




That's good to know, thanks! I'll have to try it out. 

Are you talking about this one?


----------



## Bentley1

milksway25 said:


> great memory! hehe, now to wait til i have it in my doorstep to play with



lol, the waiting is hard!!  Should be here before you know it!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Yes that's the one!


----------



## Bentley1

Great thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## beauxgoris

Dying for the fall collection - does anyone have any updates?


----------



## milksway25

Here are my FaLL picks... greatful that my sa Thomas fr BG sent it overnight tru fedex. it was so fast! hehe


----------



## milksway25

i had time to swatch d colors with existing blushes i have... Fr top to bottom 
Frantic pink, lovelust, ravish, highlight fall, Contour fall, Summer palette top right
Summer palette bottom right


----------



## Bentley1

milksway25 said:


> Here are my FaLL picks... greatful that my sa Thomas fr BG sent it overnight tru fedex. it was so fast! hehe
> 
> View attachment 2725497




Lucky girl, congrats! &#128515;I didn't see the items up on BG.com

I might have to contact your SA! Only problem is I'm undecided on which cheek duo I want to go with. 

How do you like the eye palette?


----------



## milksway25

Bentley1 said:


> Lucky girl, congrats! &#65533;&#65533;I didn't see the items up on BG.com
> 
> I might have to contact your SA! Only problem is I'm undecided on which cheek duo I want to go with.
> 
> How do you like the eye palette?



i was so excited to get it so fast, this is my 3rd order fr him and d 2 previous order it took about a wk. i am so happy about colors i picked. i love d quad! it is definitely a color that i will use alot! the other cheek duo i believe is a berry toned and mine is brown orange kinda color. i picked this because i thought i would use more plus its different than my other blushes. the highlight is very pretty on me per my wonderful friend palmbeachpink keep us updated what u have decided. i know some rumors that they are not preselling on some because it is out of stock on d first batch. there are some pics online hoping itl help u decide before they are gone. good luck. let me know if u need my sa's # tc...


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ enjoy!


----------



## beauxgoris

milksway25 said:


> i had time to swatch d colors with existing blushes i have... Fr top to bottom
> Frantic pink, lovelust, ravish, highlight fall, Contour fall, Summer palette top right
> Summer palette bottom right



Beautiful! I can't wait for mine to arrive. I got both contour sets, nude dip and black cherry nail polish.


----------



## milksway25

enjoy playing with them


beauxgoris said:


> Beautiful! I can't wait for mine to arrive. I got both contour sets, nude dip and black cherry nail polish.


----------



## milksway25

hotshot said:


> ^ enjoy!


thanks!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Still waiting on Nordstrom or NM to get it so I can get points.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I have a few items on hold for me. I will post photos as soon as I pick them up!


----------



## beauxgoris

I ordered on Tom Ford days ago - but it still says "picking" yet some items are already sold out. I wonder if I'm going to get my items or not......


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nude Dip quad
Soft Core cheek duo
Concealing Pen
Foundation & fragrance samples


----------



## beekmanhill

HermesNewbie said:


> View attachment 2728574
> 
> 
> Nude Dip quad
> Soft Core cheek duo
> Concealing Pen
> Foundation & fragrance samples


Oh, great.  Eyeshadow looks gorgeous.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Got my Black Cherry polish & love it... wears better than CL


----------



## GirlieShoppe

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, great.  Eyeshadow looks gorgeous.


 
They are absolutely stunning!


----------



## LVoeletters

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 2679376
> 
> My new addition on the right : Indian rose


Lovely! Do you have pics of how it looks?


----------



## ayutilovesGST

LVoeletters said:


> Lovely! Do you have pics of how it looks?




Hi love , nah this is for u &#128536;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Indian rose is a very pretty flattering color.. enjoy


----------



## ayutilovesGST

hotshot said:


> Indian rose is a very pretty flattering color.. enjoy




Thank you love


----------



## Passau

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, great.  Eyeshadow looks gorgeous.



Where, oh where did you find nude dip???? I'm desperate for it......


----------



## beekmanhill

Passau said:


> Where, oh where did you find nude dip???? I'm desperate for it......


I think it is sold out everywhere, and might have been pre sold before it got to the counters.  I don't know if this is a marketing tactic of TF or what.   It creates demand.  


I suppose someone on eBay has it for twice the price.


----------



## Passau

beekmanhill said:


> I think it is sold out everywhere, and might have been pre sold before it got to the counters.  I don't know if this is a marketing tactic of TF or what.   It creates demand.
> 
> 
> I suppose someone on eBay has it for twice the price.



Thank you for your reply! eBay seems to be my only option....


----------



## jenny70

beekmanhill said:


> I think it is sold out everywhere, and might have been pre sold before it got to the counters.  I don't know if this is a marketing tactic of TF or what.   It creates demand.
> 
> 
> I suppose someone on eBay has it for twice the price.




I don't know what the original cost was but it's on ebay for $150 and up


----------



## beekmanhill

jenny70 said:


> I don't know what the original cost was but it's on ebay for $150 and up


$79 is original price.

I refuse to buy from people who mark up the price that much.


----------



## jenny70

beekmanhill said:


> $79 is original price.
> 
> I refuse to buy from people who mark up the price that much.




Wow!  That's ridiculous!  I completely agree!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Passau said:


> Where, oh where did you find nude dip???? I'm desperate for it......


 
I got my Nude Dip palette at NM. I normally order TF from Nordstrom.com but this time I called the TF counter at my local NM and asked the SA to hold it for me. I had never purchased TF from this store but the SA was super friendly and helpful!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> $79 is original price.
> 
> I refuse to buy from people who mark up the price that much.


 
Many of us do... & have a look to see how much the CL nail polish is on e*bay...


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Many of us do... & have a look to see how much the CL nail polish is on e*bay...


WOW, I just looked.  

I spoke to an S/A in Saks and she said people were buying them 20 and 30 at a time, often with cash.  Saks knows they are going to resell them, but what can they do?


----------



## Passau

HermesNewbie said:


> I got my Nude Dip palette at NM. I normally order TF from Nordstrom.com but this time I called the TF counter at my local NM and asked the SA to hold it for me. I had never purchased TF from this store but the SA was super friendly and helpful!



Can you tell me which NM you ordered from? Or PM me.  Thanks!


----------



## beekmanhill

Passau said:


> Can you tell me which NM you ordered from? Or PM me.  Thanks!


I looked at tomford.com and it says "not available on line," but if you click for "stores," it says call:

TOM FORD
346 NORTH RODEO DRIVE
BEVERLY HILLS, CA 90210
310-270-9440


Give it a try, c an't hurt.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Passau said:


> Can you tell me which NM you ordered from? Or PM me.  Thanks!


 


I just pm'd you my contact... give it a go


----------



## Passau

beekmanhill said:


> I looked at tomford.com and it says "not available on line," but if you click for "stores," it says call:
> 
> TOM FORD
> 346 NORTH RODEO DRIVE
> BEVERLY HILLS, CA 90210
> 310-270-9440
> 
> 
> Give it a try, c an't hurt.



Thanks!  I've been calling but they are not answering at that number....


----------



## Passau

hotshot said:


> I just pm'd you my contact... give it a go


Thanks so much!! I'm on a wait list @BG.  Now, I just have to hope they get more in stock....


----------



## beekmanhill

Passau said:


> Thanks!  I've been calling but they are not answering at that number....


Remember they are on West Coast time.  They pRobably  don't open until 1pm east coast time.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Passau said:


> Can you tell me which NM you ordered from? Or PM me.  Thanks!


 
I will PM you now!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Likely there will be another order since they sold out so quickly... fingers crossed


----------



## Passau

hotshot said:


> Likely there will be another order since they sold out so quickly... fingers crossed


Thanks, hotshot!


----------



## Ghettoe

I personally resisted nude dip. I have Orchid Haze and Cognac Sable so I feel like there are similar shades. The blushes though need to come to mama.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ghettoe said:


> I personally resisted nude dip. I have Orchid Haze and Cognac Sable so I feel like there are similar shades. The blushes though need to come to mama.


 
You are stronger than I am! 

The Softcore duo is sooooo gorgeous. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Ghettoe

HermesNewbie said:


> You are stronger than I am!
> 
> The Softcore duo is sooooo gorgeous. I highly recommend it!




Believe me it is taking a lot of strength. I was about to dial my nearest NM and Saks to see if they have it but resisted!


----------



## Passau

Update on Nude Dip - Received a Message from Tom Ford Beauty who stated that there WILL be another shipment of Nude Dip sent to retailers..... 

Tom Ford Beverly Hills Boutique just got a few in...my order is on the way...

A Special Thanks to hotshot, HermesNewbie, beekmanhill and all you wonderful TPFers!!


----------



## ckh04

So upset!  I presold with Nordstrom in Bellevue and apparently they wrote down my information incorrectly so they released my items!  They couldn't even call me to verify because the SA had also written down my phone number wrong!   They put me back on the list, but there is no guarantee that they will receive any more stock.  I was able to get the blush duos and the brown mascara, but I really wanted *Nude Dip* so if anyone has a lead on where I can find it, I would greatly appreciate it.  Please PM me your SA information (Saks, Neimans, TF, etc.).  TIA!  

ETA: I just called TF Beverly Hills and they are sold out again.


----------



## Bentley1

Several of my NM SAs confirmed that they are expecting shipments of Nude Dip within the next week or 2, in time for their Beauty Event. 

They have wait-lists though and they have no idea how many units they will be receiving. 

I'm honestly not all that impressed with mine, tbh. It's a very wearable palette, but the hype is a bit much for what it is, imo.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I wasn't impressed with Nude Dip so I passed on it and everything else in the collection. I like Chanel Tisse Rivioli which has a similar look to Nude Dip.


----------



## beekmanhill

Passau said:


> Update on Nude Dip - Received a Message from Tom Ford Beauty who stated that there WILL be another shipment of Nude Dip sent to retailers.....
> 
> Tom Ford Beverly Hills Boutique just got a few in...my order is on the way...
> 
> A Special Thanks to hotshot, HermesNewbie, beekmanhill and all you wonderful TPFers!!


Oh, congrats and thanks for the intel.  tpf is great, isn't it?


----------



## beauxgoris

Nude dip = best purchase ever. The perfect neutral palette. So good I actually bought a back up.


----------



## poshwawa

Thanks for sharing! I'm gonna have to try it!





beauxgoris said:


> Nude dip = best purchase ever. The perfect neutral palette. So good I actually bought a back up.


----------



## poshwawa

I'm in love with all their lipstick, cheek, and nail colors! 
Lipsticks: Frolick (lip color shine), Rouge Fatal (lip color), Indian Rose (lip color), Sahara pink (lip gloss) 
Nail color- toasted sugar, illuminating primer, cheek color- love lust, traceless foundation compact.


----------



## Passau

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, congrats and thanks for the intel.  tpf is great, isn't it?


Love Tpf - You ladies rock!!


----------



## Ghettoe

beauxgoris said:


> Nude dip = best purchase ever. The perfect neutral palette. So good I actually bought a back up.



I wish people would stop saying this because it's swaying me so hard! I'm really about to hit Saks!


----------



## Ghettoe

Anyone know where I can find Nude Dip in Florida? Ugh, this is why I miss the North East. Called just about every Saks and Neiman Marcus here and nothing. Even Bloomingdales had nothing. They either don't have a counter and when they do, it's not the whole range... 


I'm just catching on to how obnoxiously named this collection is...


----------



## fendifemale

Sweet Fire said:


> The new YSL foundation is better.


 
I too am still working on my old formula of TF foundation. Not interested in replacing yet. But have you seen or tried the new YSL INK foundation?


----------



## Bentley1

Ghettoe said:


> Anyone know where I can find Nude Dip in Florida? Ugh, this is why I miss the North East. Called just about every Saks and Neiman Marcus here and nothing. Even Bloomingdales had nothing. They either don't have a counter and when they do, it's not the whole range...
> 
> 
> I'm just catching on to how obnoxiously named this collection is...




Sarasota Saks has a few Nude Dip in stock. Ask for Mimi. She just sold 2 palettes to my friends over the phone, told them she got 5 in today.

ETA: Hurry though, it's sold out absolutely everywhere. My friend was calling around ALL day, every Saks NM, Nordstrom & Tom Ford Boutique in the country Til she got lucky.


----------



## Sweet Fire

fendifemale said:


> I too am still working on my old formula of TF foundation. Not interested in replacing yet. But have you seen or tried the new YSL INK foundation?


Yep its nice! I had a sample of it but I still prefer the YSL Touche éclat foundation.


----------



## Ghettoe

Ghettoe said:


> I wish people would stop saying this because it's swaying me so hard! I'm really about to hit Saks!





Bentley1 said:


> Sarasota Saks has a few Nude Dip in stock. Ask for Mimi. She just sold 2 palettes to my friends over the phone, told them she got 5 in today.
> 
> ETA: Hurry though, it's sold out absolutely everywhere. My friend was calling around ALL day, every Saks NM, Nordstrom & Tom Ford Boutique in the country Til she got lucky.



Thank you, thank you. I called her, she was awesome! Helped me with everything and I now have nude dip on the way.


----------



## Bentley1

Ghettoe said:


> Thank you, thank you. I called her, she was awesome! Helped me with everything and I now have nude dip on the way.




Yay! You're welcome, so glad she had one left for you! &#128516;


----------



## ckh04

Bentley1 said:


> Yay! You're welcome, so glad she had one left for you! &#128516;




Thanks for the tip, Bentley1!  I managed to snag a Nude Dip palette from the Saks in Sarasota as well!!


----------



## Bentley1

ckh04 said:


> Thanks for the tip, Bentley1!  I managed to snag a Nude Dip palette from the Saks in Sarasota as well!!




Woohoo, You're so welcome! I'm happy You were able to get one! &#128516;


----------



## fendifemale

Sweet Fire said:


> Yep its nice! I had a sample of it but I still prefer the YSL Touche éclat foundation.



Wow, I'm going to have to give it a go so I can compare.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I'm so glad you ladies have been able to track down Nude Dip! You will love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Someone must have returned one to BG so I picked it up as well...


----------



## Bethc

I'm still looking for Nude Dip, if anyone sees one &#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Bentley1

Bethc said:


> I'm still looking for Nude Dip, if anyone sees one &#128591;&#128591;




My friend just found one at the NM In Hawaii, she did a phone order. They apparently received around 60 yesterday, but they had a wait list of 70 or so. The SA told her some people passed so a few have become available today. Doesn't hurt to try. 

I don't know if you saw my post from a few days ago that Saks Sarasota received a few. Those may be long gone though.

Also, NM Arizona is one of the few NM that will be receiving a second shipment and they were taking preorders as of a few days ago. (According to a manager at that location).


----------



## Ceeshelltwo

fendifemale said:


> I too am still working on my old formula of TF foundation. Not interested in replacing yet. But have you seen or tried the new YSL INK foundation?


I love the new YSL ink foundation. I wear BD65 in the center of my face an it feels like I have no foundation on, but it gives goos coverage


----------



## Bethc

Bentley1 said:


> My friend just found one at the NM In Hawaii, she did a phone order. They apparently received around 60 yesterday, but they had a wait list of 70 or so. The SA told her some people passed so a few have become available today. Doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> I don't know if you saw my post from a few days ago that Saks Sarasota received a few. Those may be long gone though.
> 
> Also, NM Arizona is one of the few NM that will be receiving a second shipment and they were taking preorders as of a few days ago. (According to a manager at that location).


 
Thanks you!!  I'm on the WL @ Arizona, so let's keep our fingers crossed!!  I also put it out to my followers on IG, maybe one of them know where they're hiding!


----------



## Ghettoe

My goodies came. I realize the blush is the wrong one. I wanted the mauve looking one but it does look really pretty.


----------



## Passau

Still waiting from my order of Nude Dip from the Tom Ford Boutique in Las Vegas.....


----------



## raq30

Ghettoe said:


> My goodies came. I realize the blush is the wrong one. I wanted the mauve looking one but it does look really pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2745887
> View attachment 2745888




Congrats on your goodies.. Which one is Ur blush? I cant decide on which one to get lol!


----------



## Ghettoe

raq30 said:


> Congrats on your goodies.. Which one is Ur blush? I cant decide on which one to get lol!



I got stroked but I wanted Softcore. Although Stroked is not bad. It looked dull in the photos online but in person is very pigmented.


----------



## beekmanhill

Ghettoe said:


> I got stroked but I wanted Softcore. Although Stroked is not bad. It looked dull in the photos online but in person is very pigmented.


Congrats.  You got a nice amount of fragrance samples as well.  Nice S/A.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Enjoy....


----------



## LovesYSL

I was gifted 3 TF nail lacquers for my birthday last week- Pink Fever, Pink Crush, and African Violet. I'm currently sporting African Violet and I love it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

LovesYSL said:


> I was gifted 3 TF nail lacquers for my birthday last week- Pink Fever, Pink Crush, and African Violet. I'm currently sporting African Violet and I love it!


 

The nail colors are the best.. enjoy


----------



## Shopmore

Any leads on finding the Nude Dip palette?


----------



## Ghettoe

^Now it's so tough to find... 

This reminds me of TF stuff I wanted but missed out.

Narcissist blush. I am still waiting for TF to release a blush like this. This should really have been permanent.

On that note, tried my first TF lipstick and yup, It's time for me to focus on lipsticks and perfumes. The perfume samples I got were just divine. I am a fan of Tobacco Vanille, Velvet Orchid and the first TF fragrance I really fell in love with, Black Orchid though Tobacco Vanille is now my fave. Unfortunately though, it cost the same as my favorite perfume. Which I refuse to buy because of the price. I am realizing how ridiculous that sounds but still can't take the plunge. 

In fact, I still keep the mini sample of Agonist - Black Amber because I never want to finish it.


----------



## Bethc

Shopmore said:


> Any leads on finding the Nude Dip palette?




I'm currently on the WL at TF and NM, both of them are expecting another delivery at some point. I've told them I want to buy more than just the quad, so I hope it will motivate them to call.


----------



## Shopmore

Bethc said:


> I'm currently on the WL at TF and NM, both of them are expecting another delivery at some point. I've told them I want to buy more than just the quad, so I hope it will motivate them to call.


I ended up seeing a post on Full Time ford that listed Saks Sarasota that will be receiving a shipment soon.  Technically I'm on the list now too. Fingers crossed!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Ghettoe said:


> ^Now it's so tough to find...
> 
> This reminds me of TF stuff I wanted but missed out.
> 
> Narcissist blush. I am still waiting for TF to release a blush like this. This should really have been permanent.
> 
> On that note, tried my first TF lipstick and yup, It's time for me to focus on lipsticks and perfumes. The perfume samples I got were just divine. I am a fan of Tobacco Vanille, Velvet Orchid and the first TF fragrance I really fell in love with, Black Orchid though Tobacco Vanille is now my fave. Unfortunately though, it cost the same as my favorite perfume. Which I refuse to buy because of the price. I am realizing how ridiculous that sounds but still can't take the plunge.
> 
> In fact, I still keep the mini sample of Agonist - Black Amber because I never want to finish it.


 
Aren't the lipsticks and fragrances divine??  My addiction to TF is sooo bad for my wallet!


----------



## nwhite

I caved and bought Nude Vanilla l/s.  Like I need another nude.  Couldn't help myself


----------



## poshwawa

Tom Ford beauty is addictive! Love all their lip colors, lip glosses and lip shine... It's been impossible for me to get the nude dip quad &#128553;.. So I went and got their eye liner duo, and nail polish named"bitter b*tch"&#128563;...


----------



## Love Of My Life

poshwawa said:


> Tom Ford beauty is addictive! Love all their lip colors, lip glosses and lip shine... It's been impossible for me to get the nude dip quad &#55357;&#56873;.. So I went and got their eye liner duo, and nail polish named"bitter b*tch"&#55357;&#56883;...


 


Love bitter b*itch


----------



## ayutilovesGST

poshwawa said:


> Tom Ford beauty is addictive! Love all their lip colors, lip glosses and lip shine... It's been impossible for me to get the nude dip quad &#128553;.. So I went and got their eye liner duo, and nail polish named"bitter b*tch"&#128563;...




Nice&#128525; 


Ig : ayutilovesGST 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mistikat

I am very taken with Nude Dip. I thought, from the colours, that it was a very dupable palette and did I really need it? And I was a bit put off by no matte shade.

But ... I LOVE this palette. i think it creates a very sophisticated, wearable, neutral eye where the shimmer gives it just the right amount of pop without going over the top.

I am sure I have (and there are) other similar palettes but I'm very glad I got this.


----------



## sumita

mistikat said:


> I am very taken with Nude Dip. I thought, from the colours, that it was a very dupable palette and did I really need it? And I was a bit put off by no matte shade.
> 
> 
> 
> But ... I LOVE this palette. i think it creates a very sophisticated, wearable, neutral eye where the shimmer gives it just the right amount of pop without going over the top.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure I have (and there are) other similar palettes but I'm very glad I got this.




I am glad to read this. I just ordered the nude dip and was worried reading the other reviews about people being underwhelmed by this palette. I hope I like it. I have the blush duo, stroked and lipstick in negligee. I like them both.


----------



## mistikat

sumita said:


> I am glad to read this. I just ordered the nude dip and was worried reading the other reviews about people being underwhelmed by this palette. I hope I like it. I have the blush duo, stroked and lipstick in negligee. I like them both.



I hope you will like it. I think it is just a really polished neutral look. Just enough shimmer without going over the top, and no glitter. I haven't used it with a matte in the crease yet, and I think it looks just fine without one.


----------



## HiromiT

I'm quickly becoming a TF Beauty addict. I just got the Silvered Topaz eye palette, plus eyeshadow brushes 12 and 13. The brushes are amaaaazing!

I should've asked about Nude Dip but assumed it was sold out. Then again, I'm in Canada so maybe there's less demand...but also less stock.


----------



## Love Of My Life

HiromiT said:


> I'm quickly becoming a TF Beauty addict. I just got the Silvered Topaz eye palette, plus eyeshadow brushes 12 and 13. The brushes are amaaaazing!
> 
> I should've asked about Nude Dip but assumed it was sold out. Then again, I'm in Canada so maybe there's less demand...but also less stock.


 

Its a beautiful wearable & neutral pallette... take a look at the tester
more may become available


----------



## HiromiT

hotshot said:


> Its a beautiful wearable & neutral pallette... take a look at the tester
> more may become available



I usually steer clear of browns but all the rave reviews are swaying me! You're right, I should try the tester and get myself on a wait list if need be.


----------



## Bethc

Good news, there seems to be more Nude Dip palettes coming, I've gotten calls from 2 of the WLs I was on.  Now, I'll probably wind up with 5!

This looks exciting. Don't know what's in it, but it's a TF trousseau LE for the holidays to Selfridges.  They will ship to the US.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^this is lovely especially for someone who loves Tom Ford products


----------



## beekmanhill

That is going to be one nice Christmas gift!


----------



## fendifemale

LovesYSL said:


> I was gifted 3 TF nail lacquers for my birthday last week- Pink Fever, Pink Crush, and African Violet. I'm currently sporting African Violet and I love it!


I've always eyeballed that one. It looks quite lovely in the pics of the bottle but I've never seen it swatched. *runs off to pull up swatches*


----------



## Ghettoe

Bethc said:


> Good news, there seems to be more Nude Dip palettes coming, I've gotten calls from 2 of the WLs I was on.  Now, I'll probably wind up with 5!
> 
> This looks exciting. Don't know what's in it, but it's a TF trousseau LE for the holidays to Selfridges.  They will ship to the US.
> 
> View attachment 2760144



I thought it might be a couple of hundred but apparently this might set you back about 2 grand and I'm going to slowly creep away from that.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bethc said:


> Good news, there seems to be more Nude Dip palettes coming, I've gotten calls from 2 of the WLs I was on.  Now, I'll probably wind up with 5!
> 
> This looks exciting. Don't know what's in it, but it's a TF trousseau LE for the holidays to Selfridges.  They will ship to the US.
> 
> View attachment 2760144


 
Very nice! My SA said she would text me as soon as they receive their holiday items. I will definitely ask about this set.


----------



## fendifemale

Ghettoe said:


> I thought it might be a couple of hundred but apparently this might set you back about 2 grand and I'm going to slowly creep away from that.


 LOL!


----------



## beekmanhill

I'll be passing on it as well.


----------



## Bethc

It is a lot of $, but some of the pics show brushes and other goodies. I'm waiting to see what's in it.


----------



## TMT16

I recently got a lipstick in bruised plum for the fall. I love it, but I wish they still made black orchid :/


----------



## LovesYSL

fendifemale said:


> I've always eyeballed that one. It looks quite lovely in the pics of the bottle but I've never seen it swatched. *runs off to pull up swatches*



It's a good one. I've got Fever Pink on currently which I'm also loving. African Violet might be my fave though.


----------



## milksway25

i would love to get that set too! but for 2k i think i will pass and put my money towards something else. lolz. now if i am only starting tf maybe! yes!!! but at this time i dont want duplicates of the stuff i have already, i have several main brushes plus few eyeshadow quads, nps and blushes plus etc ,etc...  i dont even have any room left for d new stuff i bought so i will pass...


----------



## Sweet Fire

The matte fall lipsticks are available.


----------



## beekmanhill

Sweet Fire said:


> The matte fall lipsticks are available.


Woot-Woot.  Anything good?  I'm going to check later on.


----------



## Bentley1

I ordered 3 of the new matte lipsticks from the Holiday Collection last week on NM.com.  I got Pink Tease, Pussycat & First Time (limited edition). They will be delivered tomorrow, so I can't wait to try on these new colors.

My SA told me that she has the Cream Eyeshadows from the Holiday Collection, in Platinum and Spice, available as well. I'm still on the fence about these, so I may go in & try them on first before buying.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bentley1 said:


> I ordered 3 of the new matte lipsticks from the Holiday Collection last week on NM.com.  I got Pink Tease, Pussycat & First Time (limited edition). They will be delivered tomorrow, so I can't wait to try on these new colors.
> 
> My SA told me that she has the Cream Eyeshadows from the Holiday Collection, in Platinum and Spice, available as well. I'm still on the fence about these, so I may go in & try them on first before buying.





Yes I wouldn't recommend buying the shadows blindly, I wasn't impressed with them so I skipped those.


I did get Ruby Lush, Plum Lush, and Black Dahila lipsticks and I really like the formula as it's not drying like most matte lipsticks.


----------



## Bentley1

Sweet Fire said:


> Yes I wouldn't recommend buying the shadows blindly, I wasn't impressed with them so I skipped those.
> 
> 
> I did get Ruby Lush, Plum Lush, and Black Dahila lipsticks and I really like the formula as it's not drying like most matte lipsticks.




Thanks for the info. I figured the cream shadows weren't that great when I had the SA call me trying to sell them. 

Glad to hear the lipsticks aren't drying. I usually try to avoid most mattes for that very reason. How do you like Black Dahlia? I heard that's the other limited edition color & is extremely popular.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I figured the cream shadows weren't that great when I had the SA call me trying to sell them.
> 
> Glad to hear the lipsticks aren't drying. I usually try to avoid most mattes for that very reason. How do you like Black Dahlia? I heard that's the other limited edition color & is extremely popular.





BD is your typical dark/vampy color, it's not really "that" special to warrant all the hype it's getting but it's a nice shade if you're into dark/vampy colors. I tend to wear shades like that when I'm having a lazy day and don't want to do much to my hair or makeup.


----------



## Bethc

I asked what was in the Selfridges trousseau.  I already have most of these items, so it doesn't make sense for me to get it, but I thought I'd post for anyone who was interested. 

The LUXURY TROUSSEAU Collection includes: 

Concealer
Correcting Pen
Illuminating Primer
Traceless Perfecting Foundation
Illuminating Highlight Pen
Shade & Illuminate
Brow Sculptor

Foundation Brush
Cream Foundation Brush
Concealer Brush
Shade & Illuminate Brush
Cheek Brush

Illuminating Powder
Eye Color Quads
Nail Lacquer
2 x Lip Colors
Extreme Mascara


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethc said:


> I asked what was in the Selfridges trousseau.  I already have most of these items, so it doesn't make sense for me to get it, but I thought I'd post for anyone who was interested.
> 
> The LUXURY TROUSSEAU Collection includes:
> 
> Concealer
> Correcting Pen
> Illuminating Primer
> Traceless Perfecting Foundation
> Illuminating Highlight Pen
> Shade & Illuminate
> Brow Sculptor
> 
> Foundation Brush
> Cream Foundation Brush
> Concealer Brush
> Shade & Illuminate Brush
> Cheek Brush
> 
> Illuminating Powder
> Eye Color Quads
> Nail Lacquer
> 2 x Lip Colors
> Extreme Mascara


Nice gift!

I went to Saks today, and they had the new matte lipsticks and eye shadows in stock.  I bought First Time, Plum Lush, and Pink Tease.   Nice treat!  Didn't even look at eye shadows, they don't interest me.


----------



## mistikat

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I figured the cream shadows weren't that great when I had the SA call me trying to sell them.
> 
> Glad to hear the lipsticks aren't drying. I usually try to avoid most mattes for that very reason. How do you like Black Dahlia? I heard that's the other limited edition color & is extremely popular.



I bought both of these cream shadows the first time they were offered and quite like them. They are great for when you want a polished look but either don't have time or are not inclined to spend the time. I use one of them on the lid, sheer it out in the crease with a synthetic brush (Urban Decay had a good, pencil eraser shaped brush I like; not sure it's still available but any stiffer blending brush will do), and then put a matte in the crease. Add some liner, some mascara and in less than five minutes, you're done. They don't budge, no fallout, and they are very pretty on. Just the right amount of sparkle, and you can make it as sheer or as pigmented as you like. And a little goes a very long way.


----------



## Shopmore

I just purchased the bronzer and eye shadow brushes.   How is the quality and are these brushes  really good?


----------



## Librarychickie

Had a mini makeover at the Tom Ford  counter at Neiman's this morning. Came home with two of the new matte lipsticks -- Pussycat and Plum Lush. I would have purchased the cherry red one, but they were already sold out of it. I also bought the eye cream shadow in Platinum and Love Lust blush. 

I have a sample of the traceless foundation to try for a few days. 

I want more of the matte lipsticks. They are unlike any matte lippy that I've tried. Totally moisturizing and non drying.  They go on smoothly, too.


----------



## Librarychickie

Some swatches!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ the lippies...they look really nice


----------



## Shopmore

Does anyone own the bronzer in Terra?  I'm curious if it's something to look into getting.  I already love his eyeshadows and blushes.


----------



## devik

I got the LE cream eyeshadows in both Platinum and Spice and I really like them! As mistikat said, they don't crease, and a little goes a VERY (!!) long way - the tiniest little dot of Spice and it covers the entire lid. Also not too over-the-top shimmery which I was initially worried about (despite the name, Platinum is not "metallic" on me). 

The packaging in this year's release is also improved; I had heard that the initial releases were in jars with TF stickers instead of properly printed packaging. They are $2 more this year though (now $42).  I'm often swayed by Christine at Temptalia and this was no exception - as she says, Platinum is a very chameleon shade: 

http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-platinum-spice-cream-color-eyes-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## GirlieShoppe

devik said:


> I got the LE cream eyeshadows in both Platinum and Spice and I really like them! As mistikat said, they don't crease, and a little goes a VERY (!!) long way - the tiniest little dot of Spice and it covers the entire lid. Also not too over-the-top shimmery which I was initially worried about (despite the name, Platinum is not "metallic" on me).
> 
> The packaging in this year's release is also improved; I had heard that the initial releases were in jars with TF stickers instead of properly printed packaging. They are $2 more this year though (now $42).  I'm often swayed by Christine at Temptalia and this was no exception - as she says, Platinum is a very chameleon shade:
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-platinum-spice-cream-color-eyes-reviews-photos-swatches


 
Thanks for posting! I bought Spice a few weeks ago, now think I may need to get Platinum!


----------



## devik

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks for posting! I bought Spice a few weeks ago, now think I may need to get Platinum!



So far I'm using Platinum more; Spice is very intense and I haven't mastered the light touch needed yet. I'm also so wishing I'd gotten Pink Haze and Escapade but I wasn't paying attention when they came out in 2013.


----------



## bisbee

I am no longer going to order from tomford.com.  I ordered a lipstick...it was delivered with signature required.  I was lucky enough to be home.  Ordered an eye pencil - $36 - and then remembered the signature, so I sent an email quickly.  Nope - it was sent signature required again.  I called and was told everything will be sent signature required...so I told them I would no longer be buying from them.

I can order from Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom - how ridiculous is it to require a signature on a $36 item?


----------



## Librarychickie

bisbee said:


> I am no longer going to order from tomford.com.  I ordered a lipstick...it was delivered with signature required.  I was lucky enough to be home.  Ordered an eye pencil - $36 - and then remembered the signature, so I sent an email quickly.  Nope - it was sent signature required again.  I called and was told everything will be sent signature required...so I told them I would no longer be buying from them.
> 
> I can order from Neiman Marcus or Nordstrom - how ridiculous is it to require a signature on a $36 item?


Burberry is the same way.  I wasn't lucky enough to be home for that delivery, and I didn't get my package for another five days. I also had to wait in line at the UPS store forever b/c it arrived the same week that the new iPhones were released. Never again!


----------



## milksway25

so excited with the new mini lippies!!! so far I want Alexander, Justin and John. I just do not know how I can get a hold of it asap. I heard dec 22 it will be available in store? btw happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## sabrunka

Gals, the Lips and Boys lippies are available on the tom ford website! go go go!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^thanks for the update.. going to wait to see them up close & personal
before I decide..


----------



## Bethc

I bought a few today, but some others I want to see first.


----------



## pinky70

Bethc said:


> I bought a few today, but some others I want to see first.
> 
> View attachment 2817142




Great collection!


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethc said:


> I bought a few today, but some others I want to see first.
> 
> View attachment 2817142



Oh, are they in the stores now?  Or just online?


----------



## sabrunka

Bethc said:


> I bought a few today, but some others I want to see first.
> 
> View attachment 2817142



Could you please tell us the names (in order) of those ones? Also, do you have any swatches?


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, are they in the stores now?  Or just online?


 

Just on line for now... I think they will be in the stores Dec 26th???


----------



## Bethc

sabrunka said:


> Could you please tell us the names (in order) of those ones? Also, do you have any swatches?




I haven't done swatches, but here are the names- L to R: Peter, Orlando, Alexander, Preston, John, and Justin.


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Just on line for now... I think they will be in the stores Dec 26th???



TF certainly has an odd marketing strategy.  But it does seem to work for him.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## beekmanhill

Double post


----------



## Love Of My Life

It is quite a marketing tool & works for him but leaves many clients frustrated if
they can't see these lip colors up close & personal...


----------



## milksway25

Great choices ms bethsc!!! &#10084;&#65039;Trued to order it friday but most of d colors i like online are not available &#128532;


----------



## beekmanhill

I just noticed they are on Neiman site today, it says one day only, plus ****** has 12%off ******** on Neiman purchases today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I just noticed they are on Neiman site today, it says one day only, plus ****** has 12%off ******** on Neiman purchases today.


 

Also available on BG, SFA, Bloomies & Nordstrom's for today only.. LOL


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Also available on BG, SFA & Nordstrom's for today only.. LOL



I actually had three in my cart before I came to my senses.

Is it not allowed to mention *********** here?


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I actually had three in my cart before I came to my senses.
> 
> Is it not allowed to mention *********** here?


 

I don't know about ******... but this is what I found out

NM is including a TF  lip case with your choice of 3 colors

There are 36 new shades, 10 colors in existing palette renamed & 4 re-promotes
that have also been renamed hence the 50 shades & am wondering if
the lipsticks have been reformulated  as well

I went the BG route it was easier for me & got more than I should have..

For those who bought theirs last week, they should be receiving them soon..

Haven't seen any on line swatches as of yet to determine how true to color the shades are
I just hope they are as yummy as the colors look..

None on e*bay yet.. the CL polishes went up fast let's see how long it takes for the TF lippies
to get on... LOL


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I don't know about ******... but this is what I found out
> 
> NM is including a TF  lip case with your choice of 3 colors
> 
> There are 36 new shades, 10 colors in existing palette renamed & 4 re-promotes
> that have also been renamed hence the 50 shades & am wondering if
> the lipsticks have been reformulated  as well
> 
> I went the BG route it was easier for me & got more than I should have..
> 
> For those who bought theirs last week, they should be receiving them soon..
> 
> Haven't seen any on line swatches as of yet to determine how true to color the shades are
> I just hope they are as yummy as the colors look..
> 
> None on e*bay yet.. the CL polishes went up fast let's see how long it takes for the TF lippies
> to get on... LOL




I caved too, and bought three and got the little case from Neiman.   Its the holidays, right?


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I caved too, and bought three and got the little case from Neiman.   Its the holidays, right?


 

Right along with you on this...


----------



## Librarychickie

I caved and ordered Diego, John, Matthew, and Xavier from Neiman's.  I sure hope none of them are renamed ones that I already own...


----------



## Sweet Fire

I got Michael.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

hotshot said:


> Haven't seen any on line swatches as of yet to determine how true to color the shades are
> I just hope they are as yummy as the colors look..


 
Check temptalia.com for swatches.


----------



## Love Of My Life

HermesNewbie said:


> Check temptalia.com for swatches.


 

Thanks for this.. All the shades were not swatched but her comments were &
the re-promotes are:

 Cooper                      Pure Pink

Adriano                   True Coral

Alejandro             Slander  *

Leonardo             Smoke Red*

Xavier                 Violet Fatale

Cary                   Casablanca

Collin                   Indian Rose

Didier                 Moroccan Rouge


** She didn't have the lipsticks but did her best guess work on these 2 shades

Her swatches looked different than on line, so the SA's that I spoke with
are prepared for "returns"... Also many of the SA's I spoke with were
disappointed that the lipsticks were coming in after Christmas as they all
felt the lipsticks would have made great stocking stuffers & gifts... 
And of course they don't make their commission either but they will have
to do the work for the returns..
So much for TF marketing..


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Thanks for this.. All the shades were not swatched but her comments were &
> the re-promotes are:
> 
> Cooper                      Pure Pink
> 
> Adriano                   True Coral
> 
> Alejandro             Slander  *
> 
> Leonardo             Smoke Red*
> 
> Xavier                 Violet Fatale
> 
> Cary                   Casablanca
> 
> Collin                   Indian Rose
> 
> Didier                 Moroccan Rouge
> 
> 
> ** She didn't have the lipsticks but did her best guess work on these 2 shades
> 
> Her swatches looked different than on line, so the SA's that I spoke with
> are prepared for "returns"... Also many of the SA's I spoke with were
> disappointed that the lipsticks were coming in after Christmas as they all
> felt the lipsticks would have made great stocking stuffers & gifts...
> And of course they don't make their commission either but they will have
> to do the work for the returns..
> So much for TF marketing..



The marketing is just plain dumb.  Three of these in the little case make a great stocking stuffer.   January is a big beauty promotion month though as I recall, so who knows?


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> The marketing is just plain dumb.  Three of these in the little case make a great stocking stuffer.   January is a big beauty promotion month though as I recall, so who knows?


 

Truthfully, the SA's seem to be frustrated... They have calls & requests
for these new lippies & their hands are tied in a manner of speaking.
They won't be available til Dec 27 & for those who missed out on line
they will have to wait or move on to other lipstick colors. In addition
many of the SA's have really good relationships with their customers & want
to be able to 'sell the lipsticks" directly to them.. That opportunity in a way
has been taken away from them. Many of the shades are already sold out
from Tom Ford.com, BG & NM (don't know about the other stores)

For those of us who had a heads up & ordered, hoping we won't be
disappointed by selecting the shades off line as we all did. The shades
were not swatched clearly & no color description & every computer reads color
differently, so in a way it was hard to get a true color read.
When I asked about what color was close to Casablanca, I got 3 different
recommendations.. LOL

The SA I spoke with said, her clients who bought the lipsticks on line
will be coming to the store & will open the box & look at the color. If its not
to their liking, they will return it. In  way it defeats the whole marketing
concept...


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Truthfully, the SA's seem to be frustrated... They have calls & requests
> for these new lippies & their hands are tied in a manner of speaking.
> They won't be available til Dec 27 & for those who missed out on line
> they will have to wait or move on to other lipstick colors. In addition
> many of the SA's have really good relationships with their customers & want
> to be able to 'sell the lipsticks" directly to them.. That opportunity in a way
> has been taken away from them. Many of the shades are already sold out
> from Tom Ford.com, BG & NM (don't know about the other stores)
> 
> For those of us who had a heads up & ordered, hoping we won't be
> disappointed by selecting the shades off line as we all did. The shades
> were not swatched clearly & no color description & every computer reads color
> differently, so in a way it was hard to get a true color read.
> When I asked about what color was close to Casablanca, I got 3 different
> recommendations.. LOL
> 
> The SA I spoke with said, her clients who bought the lipsticks on line
> will be coming to the store & will open the box & look at the color. If its not
> to their liking, they will return it. In  way it defeats the whole marketing
> concept...



Yes, I didn't think of it that way, very unfair to their employees.  Lots of extra work with no extra revenue.  Good idea about bringing in the box, but I know I'll like mine.


----------



## poshwawa

I am waiting for the lip color "William" to come in... 

But I walked away happy with the following:

Matte Lip color in Pink Tease (most amazing matte lippie. Doesn't look dry, goes on smooth, luscious pink color) can't stop using it!

Traceless foundation (long lasting especially use in combination with their primer and powder)

Cheek Color in Ravish (perfect cheek color winter

I definitely recommend their matte lipsticks. 







Instagram: _beautyconfessions


----------



## Love Of My Life

My lippies arrived this morning.... I am only happy with 2 colors that I ordered
but more to come..

Loved Richard & Gustavo not liking Flynn & Holden

Do like the mini lipsticks & will probably get some others...


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> My lippies arrived this morning.... I am only happy with 2 colors that I ordered
> but more to come..
> 
> Loved Richard & Gustavo not liking Flynn & Holden
> 
> Do like the mini lipsticks & will probably get some others...



Oh, dear, I ordered Flynn too!    Hope to get mine soon.


----------



## Sweet Fire

poshwawa said:


> View attachment 2821606
> View attachment 2821607
> View attachment 2821608
> 
> 
> 
> I am waiting for the lip color "William" to come in...
> 
> But I walked away happy with the following:
> 
> Matte Lip color in Pink Tease (most amazing matte lippie. Doesn't look dry, goes on smooth, luscious pink color) can't stop using it!
> 
> Traceless foundation (long lasting especially use in combination with their primer and powder)
> 
> Cheek Color in Ravish (perfect cheek color winter
> 
> I definitely recommend their matte lipsticks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instagram: _beautyconfessions




I love the mattes too!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, dear, I ordered Flynn too!    Hope to get mine soon.


 

Flynn is very pretty... You may like it!!

Colors look different on every one..

Enjoy what you chose!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Fasten your seat belts, the color *Michael*  from Lips & Boys is up on e*bay for $200...

It didn't take too long ... LOL


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Fasten your seat belts, the color *Michael*  from Lips & Boys is up on e*bay for $200...
> 
> It didn't take too long ... LOL




Omg, you've got to be kidding me! Why would anyone pay that amount when they are being re released in a few weeks?! These resellers are ridiculous. 

I'm glad I was able to see temptalia's swatches, otherwise I would have ended up with a few that I would have had to return. I ended up with Flynn, Julian and Francesco. I'm sort of regretting not ordering Liam, but I may purchase it when they are re released. Mine will be arriving tomorrow, so Fingers crossed. I ordered from NM to get the cute little box and bc Nordstrom sold out so quickly.


----------



## Bentley1

My package arrived a day early, so that was a nice surprise. 

Here are Flynn, Julian and Francesco. 
Julian is TDF! I am going  to purchase a backup when it's re released, it's that beautiful. It's a prettier version of Nars Audacious lipstick in Anna or Kat Von D in Lovecraft. Gorgeous! Flynn is pretty but so easily dupable, nothing special. Francesco is a stunning color, but outside of my comfort zone now that I've seen it in person.


----------



## Anna1

Bentley1 said:


> My package arrived a day early, so that was a nice surprise.
> 
> Here are Flynn, Julian and Francesco.
> Julian is TDF! I am going  to purchase a backup when it's re released, it's that beautiful. It's a prettier version of Nars Audacious lipstick in Anna or Kat Von D in Lovecraft. Gorgeous! Flynn is pretty but so easily dupable, nothing special. Francesco is a stunning color, but outside of my comfort zone now that I've seen it in person.
> 
> View attachment 2822560




Loove all the colors you got!!! Esp Julian! I was going to buy a couple from this collection, added them to the cart on neimans but then saw swatches on temptalia, and was not impressed just yet. Maybe will get some after the re-release &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Bentley1

Anna1 said:


> Loove all the colors you got!!! Esp Julian! I was going to buy a couple from this collection, added them to the cart on neimans but then saw swatches on temptalia, and was not impressed just yet. Maybe will get some after the re-release &#9786;&#65039;




Thank you! I don't blame you, it was really tough to make choices based on one swatch (per lipstick) online. I will say that the swatches really helped me narrow down my choices, bc I was really flying blind before temptalia. The re-release will be in a few weeks, so you don't have long to wait. &#128522;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Temptalia also helped me... Waiting for the rest of the colors I ordered they should be
here in the next few days..

I do love the mini lipstick cases though

Enjoy!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I saw all the colors today & will say that some colors are more beautiful in person
than from the websiste & swatches that I saw.

Did pre-order several other shades but I will say that I love the mini tube...and
that is what has captured me...

The shade "kyril" was also interesting when put over any shade.. It gave like
a illumination to the lip... very subtle & probably lovely in the evening


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> My package arrived a day early, so that was a nice surprise.
> 
> Here are Flynn, Julian and Francesco.
> Julian is TDF! I am going  to purchase a backup when it's re released, it's that beautiful. It's a prettier version of Nars Audacious lipstick in Anna or Kat Von D in Lovecraft. Gorgeous! Flynn is pretty but so easily dupable, nothing special. Francesco is a stunning color, but outside of my comfort zone now that I've seen it in person.
> 
> View attachment 2822560



Julian is gorgeous, how did I miss that one?  Mine aren't scheduled to arrive until Saturday!


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Julian is gorgeous, how did I miss that one?  Mine aren't scheduled to arrive until Saturday!


 


The colors were hard to read & I don't remember seeing Julian at BG.com
(very easily could have missed it as well) but I was able to pre-order from BG
today


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Temptalia also helped me... Waiting for the rest of the colors I ordered they should be
> here in the next few days..
> 
> I do love the mini lipstick cases though
> 
> Enjoy!!



Which other colors did you order? 



beekmanhill said:


> Julian is gorgeous, how did I miss that one?  Mine aren't scheduled to arrive until Saturday!



Thanks! Julian is lovely, I had my eye on that one since the colors were released a few weeks ago. It was the first swatch I looked for on Temptalia & it was one of the three she didn't have. Did you go based off of Temptalia, because she was unable to provide a swatch for Julian since it was backordered when she placed her order, so you may have overlooked it? Which colors did you order?


----------



## HiromiT

I'm so excited for those of your who have received your LE mini lippies! Here in Canada, we preordered through Holt Renfrew and should be getting our loot next week. I ordered Alejandro, Xavier, and Didier which all look quite similar on Temptalia (such is the risk of buying sight-unseen) but at least they are colours that I'll wear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Which other colors did you order?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Julian is lovely, I had my eye on that one since the colors were released a few weeks ago. It was the first swatch I looked for on Temptalia & it was one of the three she didn't have. Did you go based off of Temptalia, because she was unable to provide a swatch for Julian since it was backordered when she placed her order, so you may have overlooked it? Which colors did you order?


 
I ordered Gustavo & Richard (which I love), Fynn  & Holden(which were not good colors for me) 
Gustavo with gloss gave me  a nude looking lip which I like.

I also ordered which are on their way should be here tomorrow, Cary & Guillermo

I also ordered Wes, Leonardo & Julian which will be here after Dec 26th
& after seeing the colors today these were good colors for me. These colors
also can be blotted down & with gloss gives the lips a different look.

Many of the colors looked very different up close & personal then they
did on Temptalia as well as Tom Ford.com & BG.com, that's why I was glad
to swatch them. The testers just came into the stores yesterday I was told
so another reason I was glad that I saw the colors.

If you have any questions, I can guide you if that will help with a choice or two.

I like the mini cases & these are only going to be available for a short
time & would rather have them then to be disappointed in wanting them & not
being available... I went over the top with these, I know.. but what's a girl
going do when she loves lipsticks!


----------



## Passau

I'm so excited about this launch and the adorable mini size!  I just got Pavlos, Blake, Gustavo and Henry from Bloomies, and I'm in love with all of these gorgeous boys!

I've ordered Tomas from Tom Ford directly and have 4 more coming from Saks - Leonardo, Wes, Pablo and Guillermo.

I only wish I could have ordered the ENTIRE collection.....he he


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Which other colors did you order?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Julian is lovely, I had my eye on that one since the colors were released a few weeks ago. It was the first swatch I looked for on Temptalia & it was one of the three she didn't have. Did you go based off of Temptalia, because she was unable to provide a swatch for Julian since it was backordered when she placed her order, so you may have overlooked it? Which colors did you order?



Yes, I had looked at Temptalia, but I think I more decided based on the TF site that had them categorized into groups, Pink, etc.

I ordered Ian, Flynn and Addison.   I like most any pinks, so I'm sure I'll like them.  And the size is wonderdul because I carry small bags only.


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I ordered Gustavo & Richard (which I love), Fynn  & Holden(which were not good colors for me)
> Gustavo with gloss gave me  a nude looking lip which I like.
> 
> I also ordered which are on their way should be here tomorrow, Cary & Guillermo
> 
> I also ordered Wes, Leonardo & Julian which will be here after Dec 26th
> & after seeing the colors today these were good colors for me. These colors
> also can be blotted down & with gloss gives the lips a different look.
> 
> Many of the colors looked very different up close & personal then they
> did on Temptalia as well as Tom Ford.com & BG.com, that's why I was glad
> to swatch them. The testers just came into the stores yesterday I was told
> so another reason I was glad that I saw the colors.
> 
> If you have any questions, I can guide you if that will help with a choice or two.
> 
> I like the mini cases & these are only going to be available for a short
> time & would rather have them then to be disappointed in wanting them & not
> being available... I went over the top with these, I know.. but what's a girl
> going do when she loves lipsticks!



So how did you get to see them, sneaky devil.  Are they actually in the stores already, just not for sale?


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> So how did you get to see them, sneaky devil.  Are they actually in the stores already, just not for sale?


 


I ordered them Dec 1 on BG.com

The testers for the lips & boys are sort of undercover but they are available
for pre-sale from the SA's. I asked to see them & was told they were not
for sale but I can look at the colors & test them which I gladly did..

Interesting enough, the east coast ladies chose very different colors
from the west coast. I was curious what the more popular shades were
so I had a chance to look at those colors & added Leonardo which the
SA from Neiman in BH told me was sold out in pre-order...

I was glad to see them live because I also added some colors... they won't
be here until after Dec 26th ..that's fine with me as I have been wearing
Gustavo & Richard for the last couple of days


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I ordered them Dec 1 on BG.com
> 
> The testers for the lips & boys are sort of undercover but they are available
> for pre-sale from the SA's. I asked to see them & was told they were not
> for sale but I can look at the colors & test them which I gladly did..
> 
> Interesting enough, the east coast ladies chose very different colors
> from the west coast. I was curious what the more popular shades were
> so I had a chance to look at those colors & added Leonardo which the
> SA from Neiman in BH told me was sold out in pre-order...
> 
> I was glad to see them live because I also added some colors... they won't
> be here until after Dec 26th ..that's fine with me as I have been wearing
> Gustavo & Richard for the last couple of days



Oh, thanks for the info.  I just bought a Dior lippie called Twill, and it looks wonderful on me.  I'll have to expand my color horizons on the TF line in January.


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> I ordered Gustavo & Richard (which I love), Fynn  & Holden(which were not good colors for me)
> Gustavo with gloss gave me  a nude looking lip which I like.
> 
> I also ordered which are on their way should be here tomorrow, Cary & Guillermo
> 
> I also ordered Wes, Leonardo & Julian which will be here after Dec 26th
> & after seeing the colors today these were good colors for me. These colors
> also can be blotted down & with gloss gives the lips a different look.
> 
> Many of the colors looked very different up close & personal then they
> did on Temptalia as well as Tom Ford.com & BG.com, that's why I was glad
> to swatch them. The testers just came into the stores yesterday I was told
> so another reason I was glad that I saw the colors.
> 
> If you have any questions, I can guide you if that will help with a choice or two.
> 
> I like the mini cases & these are only going to be available for a short
> time & would rather have them then to be disappointed in wanting them & not
> being available... I went over the top with these, I know.. but what's a girl
> going do when she loves lipsticks!



Wow, you are going to have quite a collection of these adorable mini lipsticks.  You're lucky to have seen the colors in person, did you happen to see them at a NM?  I really love the little mini case as well, so I will most likely order a few more from NM.  I'm on the fence about Liam, do you recall what it looked like in person by any chance?  It looks like a gorgeous color based on Temptalia's swatches, but I am worried it may be a bit too dark and vampy in person.  I'm also probably going to order Richard, if it's available.  Looks like a gorgeous neutral color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Wow, you are going to have quite a collection of these adorable mini lipsticks.  You're lucky to have seen the colors in person, did you happen to see them at a NM?  I really love the little mini case as well, so I will most likely order a few more from NM.  I'm on the fence about Liam, do you recall what it looked like in person by any chance?  It looks like a gorgeous color based on Temptalia's swatches, but I am worried it may be a bit too dark and vampy in person.  I'm also probably going to order Richard, if it's available.  Looks like a gorgeous neutral color.


 

I really am liking the mini lipstick cases & since they are a limited edition
I wanted to have the colors that worked for me.

Liam was a little vampy for me but these lipsticks can be applied with a
lighter hand so they don't look so intense & they work over other
shades you may have to give an interesting look to the mouth

Gustavo was too brown for me but when I applied a gloss it gave me
a really nice nude looing mouth which works for me. So you can layer
the application of the color.

Richard I ordered because it is the love of  Mr. Ford's life & the color is
magic...

Have fun & enjoy your lipsticks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1, I did have the time today to look at the Lips & Boys at BG

They are in a box & I did see Liam... to me it reads more "grape/violet" in color

It is pretty & if you have the right coloring, it could be vavoom!!


----------



## beekmanhill

I just received mine, Addison, Ian and Flynn.      I am happy in general, but the "pinks" are more brown than I expected.   I love the case, and really like the way it tightly clicks.  It is so gloomy here today that its hard to see the real colors.  

The little case is cute and I suppose I could use it for storage, but it would be unlikely that I'd put it in in my bag, because my goal is always to minimize what is in my bag.


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> I really am liking the mini lipstick cases & since they are a limited edition
> I wanted to have the colors that worked for me.
> 
> Liam was a little vampy for me but these lipsticks can be applied with a
> lighter hand so they don't look so intense & they work over other
> shades you may have to give an interesting look to the mouth
> 
> Gustavo was too brown for me but when I applied a gloss it gave me
> a really nice nude looing mouth which works for me. So you can layer
> the application of the color.
> 
> Richard I ordered because it is the love of  Mr. Ford's life & the color is
> magic...
> 
> Have fun & enjoy your lipsticks





hotshot said:


> Bentley1, I did have the time today to look at the Lips & Boys at BG
> 
> They are in a box & I did see Liam... to me it reads more "grape/violet" in color
> 
> It is pretty & if you have the right coloring, it could be vavoom!!



thank you so much for all the helpful info!  I think I'm going to order Liam and see how it works. Like you said, it seems like a vampy color that can be toned down, which may just work for me.  I think I may swing by NM tomorrow and see if I can get a look at a few of these in person. I may miss out on some really pretty colors due to the poor translation over the computer.

I'm definitely purchasing a back up of Julian, I just can't stop wearing it since it arrived a few days ago.  Any word on whether any of these colors will become permanent?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> thank you so much for all the helpful info!  I think I'm going to order Liam and see how it works. Like you said, it seems like a vampy color that can be toned down, which may just work for me.  I think I may swing by NM tomorrow and see if I can get a look at a few of these in person. I may miss out on some really pretty colors due to the poor translation over the computer.
> 
> I'm definitely purchasing a back up of Julian, I just can't stop wearing it since it arrived a few days ago.  Any word on whether any of these colors will become permanent?


 

I was told they are a limited edition & when they are gone they are gone
at least in this mini size..

But who knows if they might be re-released for spring in the regular size
lipstick..

Did you see or get Richard?  Its quite beautiful..

How would you describe Julian??  I was on the fence about that color..
Thanks

The rest of mine came today Cary &Guillermo .. just waiting on Leonardo & Wes
which I won't have until after the holidays... oh , well LOL


----------



## Librarychickie

Mine arrived today, and I VERY pleased with my picks.

L-R: Matthew, Diego, John, and Xavier

Matthew has a touch of pink in it, and that works better with my skin tone than a straight up coral. I'll probably order more of him.

Diego pulls tomato red on me. LOVE!

John is brighter pink than I thought he would be, but I like him. He does have shimmer, which I couldn't tell from the online swatches. 

Xavier is one handsome fellow, too.


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> I was told they are a limited edition & when they are gone they are gone
> at least in this mini size..
> 
> But who knows if they might be re-released for spring in the regular size
> lipstick..
> 
> Did you see or get Richard?  Its quite beautiful..
> 
> How would you describe Julian??  I was on the fence about that color..
> Thanks
> 
> The rest of mine came today Cary &Guillermo .. just waiting on Leonardo & Wes
> which I won't have until after the holidays... oh , well LOL




I haven't had a chance to go down and see them, but I think I may tomorrow. I think I will really love Richard! 

I'm really disappointed with Flynn. It's not a bad color, but Im wearing it today and it's very dry and not very unique. TF stated in an article that he felt Flynn would be one of the best sellers. Maybe, but meh. 

Julian is really fabulous! I would describe it as a dusky lavender with the tiniest bit of pinky rose undertones. Definitely in the purple family, but still neutral and so wearable. The formula is also amazing and the wear time is great. 

I attached a photo of Julian comparing it to the popular Nars Audacious lipstick in Anna and Kat Von D'a best seller, Lovecraft. Julian is certainly softer, which is why I love it so much more, but in the same neutral, purple family. Top to bottom: Anna, Julian and Lovecraft.


----------



## Anna1

Librarychickie said:


> Mine arrived today, and I VERY pleased with my picks.
> 
> L-R: Matthew, Diego, John, and Xavier
> 
> Matthew has a touch of pink in it, and that works better with my skin tone than a straight up coral. I'll probably order more of him.
> 
> Diego pulls tomato red on me. LOVE!
> 
> John is brighter pink than I thought he would be, but I like him. He does have shimmer, which I couldn't tell from the online swatches.
> 
> Xavier is one handsome fellow, too.
> 
> View attachment 2825382







Bentley1 said:


> I haven't had a chance to go down and see them, but I think I may tomorrow. I think I will really love Richard!
> 
> I'm really disappointed with Flynn. It's not a bad color, but Im wearing it today and it's very dry and not very unique. TF stated in an article that he felt Flynn would be one of the best sellers. Maybe, but meh.
> 
> Julian is really fabulous! I would describe it as a dusky lavender with the tiniest bit of pinky rose undertones. Definitely in the purple family, but still neutral and so wearable. The formula is also amazing and the wear time is great.
> 
> I attached a photo of Julian comparing it to the popular Nars Audacious lipstick in Anna and Kat Von D'a best seller, Lovecraft. Julian is certainly softer, which is why I love it so much more, but in the same neutral, purple family. Top to bottom: Anna, Julian and Lovecraft.
> 
> View attachment 2825406



Wow love all of them!! I just pre-ordered Cary, Liam, Julian and Leonardo. I will only receive them in January. Love all the other colors tho, but I want to go to the store to swatch them first.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I was disappointed in Flynn & Holden but I did like Richard & since it is named
after the love of his life, how bad could the color be??  LOL

I like layering these lipsticks w/his rose crush gloss.. they take on another life
& work for me..

I am anxiously awaiting Leonardo, Wes, Didier & another shade.. They worked
for me as I mentioned when I saw them today at BG


----------



## Love Of My Life

The other suggestion the MUA said was to put lip gloss on top of the colors
(Rose crush) gives the paler shades dimension.. if that works


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> The other suggestion the MUA said was to put lip gloss on top of the colors
> (Rose crush) gives the paler shades dimension.. if that works



I broke out Flynn today.  It is a very nude pink.   For me its fine, but I think it wouldn't work on too many people.  Its very pale.  I like it a lot, it suits me for a basic day look.   It might need a gloss, but right now, this look is good on me.  

The size is PERFECT for my tiny bags and pochettes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

That's what I love about these lipsticks.. the mini cases!!


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> I broke out Flynn today.  It is a very nude pink.   For me its fine, but I think it wouldn't work on too many people.  Its very pale.  I like it a lot, it suits me for a basic day look.   It might need a gloss, but right now, this look is good on me.
> 
> 
> 
> The size is PERFECT for my tiny bags and pochettes.




Glad you like Flynn. I do like the color and it suits me nicely, but I find the formula to be drying and almost rough. What do you think? I wonder if I got a bad batch.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Glad you like Flynn. I do like the color and it suits me nicely, but I find the formula to be drying and almost rough. What do you think? I wonder if I got a bad batch.



It is not as creamy as I expected, especially after wearing my Dior the past few days.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Glad you like Flynn. I do like the color and it suits me nicely, but I find the formula to be drying and almost rough. What do you think? I wonder if I got a bad batch.


 


beekmanhill said:


> It is not as creamy as I expected, especially after wearing my Dior the past few days.


 

I think these need a lip balm underneath to keep the lips hydrated.. I  put mine
on & blotted my lips & then put on gloss.. I didn't find it that drying but in
general don't find TF lipsticks to be very hydrating... Dior, YSL, Cle de peau, Edward Bess
have more moisture in them for me anyway

They do smell nice...


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> I think these need a lip balm underneath to keep the lips hydrated.. I  put mine
> on & blotted my lips & then put on gloss.. I didn't find it that drying but in
> general don't find TF lipsticks to be very hydrating... Dior, YSL, Cle de peau, Edward Bess
> have more moisture in them for me anyway
> 
> They do smell nice...



TF lipsticks are definitely not hydrating, that has always been one of my issues with these lipsticks. The upside is that they have longer lasting power than the overly hydrating brands (hello, YSL). I think my biggest issue with Flynn is that it just feels  a bit rough, almost grainy on my lips.  I moisturize and added gloss, but it just doesn't have the smoothest feel on my lips whereas Julian & Francesco feel comfortable on.  I may swap it out for something else b/c the formula feels really off for me.

Agree, love how they smell!


----------



## keiloj

I preordered Collin through Holts early last week. I managed to get the last one, apparently. I was also told that Holts will only preorder for you if you order 3 lipsticks in total!


----------



## poshwawa

For their regular lipsticks I haven't found them to be moisturizing or drying. I quite like  how they apply and their staying power. The matte one is great too.. 

Applying lip balm prior to lipstick, do you girls find that it affects staying power of the color? 

Ive preordered "William"&#128150;&#128139; and my SA said it's similar to "Pink Dune" has anyone tried Pink Dune?

Xx


----------



## beekmanhill

Yes, I wear Pink Dusk a lot, and it isn't moisturizing, but isn't drying.  I find the formula for the minis a bit dryer.


----------



## poshwawa

beekmanhill said:


> Yes, I wear Pink Dusk a lot, and it isn't moisturizing, but isn't drying.  I find the formula for the minis a bit dryer.





Thanks beekmanhill
Good to know. Is it pink dusk or pink dune? I want to know what the pink dune is like peachy pink?


----------



## beekmanhill

poshwawa said:


> Thanks beekmanhill
> Good to know. Is it pink dusk or pink dune? I want to know what the pink dune is like peachy pink?



No, mine is pink dusk.  

http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-pink-dusk-lipstick-review-photos-swatches

Here is pink dune.  It looks much more peachy

http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-l...ttersweet-summer-fling-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Bentley1

Did anyone order Stavros? It seems to be the most popular and sold out the most quickly. It's not even available for pre order any more.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Did anyone order Stavros? It seems to be the most popular and sold out the most quickly. It's not even available for pre order any more.



It does seem to be gone.  There is one on ebay for Current bid $40, ending within the hour.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> It does seem to be gone.  There is one on ebay for Current bid $40, ending within the hour.



Thanks!  I'm really on the fence about whether I want this "unique" color. I like some of the swatches I've seen and some, not so much.  I was a little surprised at how popular this color was.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks!  I'm really on the fence about whether I want this "unique" color. I like some of the swatches I've seen and some, not so much.  I was a little surprised at how popular this color was.



I'm very surprised.  Maybe they manufactured fewer of them.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> I'm very surprised.  Maybe they manufactured fewer of them.



That's a thought!  They probably didn't anticipate it's possible popularity.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> That's a thought!  They probably didn't anticipate it's possible popularity.



I"d wait.  Some will show up sooner or later, and who knows if you'd like it or not.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> I"d wait.  Some will show up sooner or later, and who knows if you'd like it or not.




I agree. I'll try the counters when they are re released and maybe I can track one down then. I'm not dying to have it, so I can definitely wait.


----------



## poshwawa

Thanks Beekmanhill!

Not sure how peachy tones will work for me... And also with the shimmer... 





beekmanhill said:


> No, mine is pink dusk.
> 
> 
> 
> beekmanhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, mine is pink dusk.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-pink-dusk-lipstick-review-photos-swatches
> 
> Here is pink dune.  It looks much more peachy
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-l...ttersweet-summer-fling-review-photos-swatches
Click to expand...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> I agree. I'll try the counters when they are re released and maybe I can track one down then. I'm not dying to have it, so I can definitely wait.


 

Many of us who bought the Lips & Boys on various websites either
for ourselves or gifts that are not so happy with all the shades, they
will start to come back. ( I returned several shades after I was able
to test them) sure others will have done the same.

There will be some that will turn up at the TF stores as well.

I think you'll find Stavros..


----------



## Sweet Fire

I ended up canceling Michael and I'm so glad I followed my gut and skipped the boys because I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have been happy, especially with the small/mini size.


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Many of us who bought the Lips & Boys on various websites either
> for ourselves or gifts that are not so happy with all the shades, they
> will start to come back. ( I returned several shades after I was able
> to test them) sure others will have done the same.
> 
> There will be some that will turn up at the TF stores as well.
> 
> I think you'll find Stavros..




Thanks, I think I will find it as well. Not sure I will love it, but I'm interested in playing around with it and see if I can make it work? I agree that a lot of returns will be made given how we all had to order blindly. Which shades did you end up returning? I'm thinking of returning Francesco bc it's a bit too bright for me and I'm still sort of meh with Flynn.


----------



## Shopmore

I ended up ordering for January delivery the colors Francesco, Julian, and John.  I hope they all look ok on me.  Otherwise i will try to save myself for the spring 15 collections.


----------



## devik

hotshot said:


> Many of us who bought the Lips & Boys on various websites either
> for ourselves or gifts that are not so happy with all the shades, they
> will start to come back. ( I returned several shades after I was able
> to test them) sure others will have done the same.
> 
> There will be some that will turn up at the TF stores as well.
> 
> I think you'll find Stavros..



I hope you don't mean that a TF counter will re-sell a lipstick that was returned by a prior customer? I was under the impression that all returned cosmetics are either destroyed, or they become testers at the stores.


----------



## Bentley1

So you can't even pre-order on Saks.com any more.  It just says SOLD OUT now whereas last night, almost all of the colors were available.


----------



## Sweet Fire

devik said:


> I hope you don't mean that a TF counter will re-sell a lipstick that was returned by a prior customer? I was under the impression that all returned cosmetics are either destroyed, or they become testers at the stores.


 
Counters do resale returned make-up, I've witnessed an SA restock a lipstick after it was returned.


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> I ended up ordering for January delivery the colors Francesco, Julian, and John.  I hope they all look ok on me.  Otherwise i will try to save myself for the spring 15 collections.



Julian is absolutely stunning. I've already received a few compliments from Sephora and Nordstrom beauty SAs since I started wearing it last week.  The swatches online really don't do it justice, especially on Temptalia.  It looks washed out on her and you can't tell what a gorgeous shade it is.  I also ordered Francesco, it's a lovely color but a bit too bright for me. I think it would look gorgeous on the right person!


----------



## Librarychickie

I've worn John a couple of times this week. I really like the shade of pink, but the glitter bits are a turn off. I wish I had known they were there before I ordered it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks, I think I will find it as well. Not sure I will love it, but I'm interested in playing around with it and see if I can make it work? I agree that a lot of returns will be made given how we all had to order blindly. Which shades did you end up returning? I'm thinking of returning Francesco bc it's a bit too bright for me and I'm still sort of meh with Flynn.


 

I returned Flynn, Cary & Holden..They turned on me & the colors
were not flattering. I'd rather buy a color that works even though I
really really like these mini cases. But have a funny feeling that
we might see more mini cases for spring/summer in maybe other
shades.. Who knows??

Richard, Gustavo & Guillermo are working for me & I have Wes, Leonardo, Julian
& Didier on order for after Dec 26th..


----------



## Shopmore

Bentley1 said:


> Julian is absolutely stunning. I've already received a few compliments from Sephora and Nordstrom beauty SAs since I started wearing it last week.  The swatches online really don't do it justice, especially on Temptalia.  It looks washed out on her and you can't tell what a gorgeous shade it is.  I also ordered Francesco, it's a lovely color but a bit too bright for me. I think it would look gorgeous on the right person!



Thanks for your feedback on Julian and Francesco.  Would you happen to have any pics capturing these shades better than Temptalia's?


----------



## beekmanhill

As I've continued to wear Flynn, I noticed it is feeling creamier.  Once you get past that top layer of lipstick, it feels good, and isn't drying on me.  But this is going to go very fast.............

I'm debating on Ian and Addison, my other purchases.  Haven't used them yet, I like the colors, but is the cost per wear too high?


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> Thanks for your feedback on Julian and Francesco.  Would you happen to have any pics capturing these shades better than Temptalia's?




Yw! Sorry for delay, I'm not getting notifications for all my quotes for some reason. 

I ended up returning Francesco, so I personally don't have a swatch but I found one online that may be helpful. I also posted a swatch of Julian on this thread, it's probably a few pages back. (I would attach it again but i already deleted the photo lol). 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
I compared it to Nars Audacios In Anna and Kat Von D in Lovecraft. That may give you a slightly better idea. For some reason, Julian photographs lighter and more washed out than it really is. It's darker IRL. HTH


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> I returned Flynn, Cary & Holden..They turned on me & the colors
> were not flattering. I'd rather buy a color that works even though I
> really really like these mini cases. But have a funny feeling that
> we might see more mini cases for spring/summer in maybe other
> shades.. Who knows??
> 
> Richard, Gustavo & Guillermo are working for me & I have Wes, Leonardo, Julian
> & Didier on order for after Dec 26th..




I also ended up returning Francesco. I'm hanging onto Flynn even though I'm not thoroughly in love with it.

I finally made it to NM yesterday and saw the testers. I ended up ordering a few more colors, Olivier, Didier, Liam, Stavros and I ordered a back up of Julian. I wanted Addison, but the SA said they were already sold out of it.

I hope you're right and that TF does release more colors in this mini size, I really love them and the size works well for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> I also ended up returning Francesco. I'm hanging onto Flynn even though I'm not thoroughly in love with it.
> 
> I finally made it to NM yesterday and saw the testers. I ended up ordering a few more colors, Olivier, Didier, Liam, Stavros and I ordered a back up of Julian. I wanted Addison, but the SA said they were already sold out of it.
> 
> I hope you're right and that TF does release more colors in this mini size, I really love them and the size works well for me.


 
Just keep checking back as I have learned that many things get returned
after the holidays & well into January even on  dot.com

I would think with the "success of lips & boys" that TF would consider
going forward with these mini cases.. They are not only great for evening
bags but many carry small bags during the day & the cases work..


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> As I've continued to wear Flynn, I noticed it is feeling creamier.  Once you get past that top layer of lipstick, it feels good, and isn't drying on me.  But this is going to go very fast.............
> 
> I'm debating on Ian and Addison, my other purchases.  Haven't used them yet, I like the colors, but is the cost per wear too high?




I decided to hang onto Flynn as well. It's good to hear that it gets creamier. 

I dunno if you've seen this or if it's helpful, but Temptalia did the math and in the mini size you get more product for your money. It helped me
Justify the size a lot more. &#128516;

Temptalia: 
The Lips & Boys shades seem a lot smaller than the full-sized Lip Colors in their tubes, but in terms of actual product, its 0.07 oz. vs. 0.10 oz. These are actually cheaper by the ounce at $457.14/oz. compared to $500/oz. for full-size. 

http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-s...-lip-colors-reviews-photos-swatches-lost-boys


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Just keep checking back as I have learned that many things get returned
> after the holidays & well into January even on  dot.com
> 
> I would think with the "success of lips & boys" that TF would consider
> going forward with these mini cases.. They are not only great for evening
> bags but many carry small bags during the day & the cases work..




It would be unwise of them
Not to run with the success of the minis and create more. I'll definitely be looking out for them in the future. 

I'm hopeful that Addison will become
Available on Nordstrom or Bloomies, since it seems to be sold out at NM, Saks and BG for now. I doubt it should be a problem, but I'm going to be on top of the websites come dec 26. Lol


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> I decided to hang onto Flynn as well. It's good to hear that it gets creamier.
> 
> I dunno if you've seen this or if it's helpful, but Temptalia did the math and in the mini size you get more product for your money. It helped me
> Justify the size a lot more. &#128516;
> 
> Temptalia:
> The Lips & Boys shades seem a lot smaller than the full-sized Lip Colors in their tubes, but in terms of actual product, its 0.07 oz. vs. 0.10 oz. These are actually cheaper by the ounce at $457.14/oz. compared to $500/oz. for full-size.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-s...-lip-colors-reviews-photos-swatches-lost-boys



Oh, good to know.   I just about never return cosmetics, so I guess I"ll keep the other twol.   They take a bit of getting used to though, because much as I like the size of the case, I prefer a full size lippie for application.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> It would be unwise of them
> Not to run with the success of the minis and create more. I'll definitely be looking out for them in the future.
> 
> I'm hopeful that Addison will become
> Available on Nordstrom or Bloomies, since it seems to be sold out at NM, Saks and BG for now. I doubt it should be a problem, but I'm going to be on top of the websites come dec 26. Lol


 

Check out the Tom Ford boutiques as well.. They in all likelihood may turn
up there..


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Check out the Tom Ford boutiques as well.. They in all likelihood may turn
> up there..



Here are Ian  and Addison next to pomme d'amour key case and apple green ipad cover for reference. Still mulling about them.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> Here are Ian  and Addison next to pomme d'amour key case and apple green ipad cover for reference. Still mulling about them.




I swatched Addison at NM and it is a gorgeous shade. It's supposed to be an existing color, Pink Dusk, but when I swatched them side by side Addison was a smidge lighter and pinker. Have you thought about getting Pink Dusk since you prefer the full size ? 

Ian was pretty, but it was very light and pale, almost like a tinted lip balm. It barely showed up on my hand. 

Do you have other colors in mind that you want to exchange them for?


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Check out the Tom Ford boutiques as well.. They in all likelihood may turn
> up there..




Thanks! I keep forgetting about the boutiques and TF.com.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> I swatched Addison at NM and it is a gorgeous shade. It's supposed to be an existing color, Pink Dusk, but when I swatched them side by side Addison was a smidge lighter and pinker. Have you thought about getting Pink Dusk since you prefer the full size ?
> 
> Ian was pretty, but it was very light and pale, almost like a tinted lip balm. It barely showed up on my hand.
> 
> Do you have other colors in mind that you want to exchange them for?



Ohhh, interesting.  I own Pink Dusk.   I'll have to put them side by side and check.  I love Pink Dusk.    No I haven't thought of what I'd exchange for.   I'm not going to exchange at this point because I looked at the receipt yesterday and I'd have to pay 9.95 postage to NM because I"d passed the free exchange time, and I use Saks when I do in person buying.


----------



## beekmanhill

beekmanhill said:


> Ohhh, interesting.  I own Pink Dusk.   I'll have to put them side by side and check.  I love Pink Dusk.    No I haven't thought of what I'd exchange for.   I'm not going to exchange at this point because I looked at the receipt yesterday and I'd have to pay 9.95 postage to NM because I"d passed the free exchange time, and I use Saks when I do in person buying.


They certainly look alike here are Addison and Pink Dusk.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> They certainly look alike here are Addison and Pink Dusk.




They do! It's such a pretty color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Very soft & so pretty & feminine...unfotunately they didn't work for me


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Very soft & so pretty & feminine...unfotunately they didn't work for me




Which ones?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Which ones?


 

Flynn, Holden, Cary & Indian Pink..


----------



## Bentley1

In case anyone is interested in which colors are repromotes/part of the permanent line of full size lipsticks. 




The blog also has really nice swatches of all the colors, except for Sebastian. I feel these swatches are more true to life than Temptalia's (based on my own observation of all the testers at NM).

http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2014/12/tom-ford-lips-boys-all-swatches-overview.html?m=1


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> In case anyone is interested in which colors are repromotes/part of the permanent line of full size lipsticks.
> 
> View attachment 2833475
> 
> 
> The blog also has really nice swatches of all the colors, except for Sebastian. I feel these swatches are more true to life than Temptalia's (based on my own observation of all the testers at NM).
> 
> http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2014/12/tom-ford-lips-boys-all-swatches-overview.html?m=1



OH, thanks for this.  It is very useful.  I'm tempted to get Richard after seeing these swatches.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> OH, thanks for this.  It is very useful.  I'm tempted to get Richard after seeing these swatches.




No problem! There's so little info on the colors, so it helps a lot whenever  additional swatches are posted. 

Richard is really pretty!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> No problem! There's so little info on the colors, so it helps a lot whenever  additional swatches are posted.
> 
> Richard is really pretty!


 

Richard is really nice & works well with gloss... this color suits me well 
as well as Casablanca... & interesting Cary is suppose to be close to Casablanca
& it was too pink for me...


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Richard is really nice & works well with gloss... this color suits me well
> as well as Casablanca... & interesting Cary is suppose to be close to Casablanca
> & it was too pink for me...




It seems that some of the repromotes may not be exact dupes of the originals? I found Addison to be ever so slightly different from Pink Dusk as well.

Do you happen to have Negligee from the fall collection? I'm curious if it's actually an exact dupe for Richard.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> It seems that some of the repromotes may not be exact dupes of the originals? I found Addison to be ever so slightly different from Pink Dusk as well.
> 
> Do you happen to have Negligee from the fall collection? I'm curious if it's actually an exact dupe for Richard.


 

Negilgee did not work for me at all..

So far the best colors that I have are Richard, Gustavo & Guillermo.

I'm waiting on Wes, Leonardo, Didier which I did have a chance to see
at BG & ordered... Hopefully they should be here after the holidays.

For me they also work when I blot my lips & apply gloss.. I get the
color that I want to achieve doing it this way..

TF lip colors from the regular line that work for me are Casablanca
& Spanish pink & the rose crush & love bruise lip glosses give me the
look I'm after..


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Negilgee did not work for me at all..
> 
> So far the best colors that I have are Richard, Gustavo & Guillermo.
> 
> I'm waiting on Wes, Leonardo, Didier which I did have a chance to see
> at BG & ordered... Hopefully they should be here after the holidays.
> 
> For me they also work when I blot my lips & apply gloss.. I get the
> color that I want to achieve doing it this way..
> 
> TF lip colors from the regular line that work for me are Casablanca
> & Spanish pink & the rose crush & love bruise lip glosses give me the
> look I'm after..




Oh, interesting. So I guess Richard really isn't the same as Negligee from the permanent line. 

I also ordered Didier. I'm going to try the technique you mentioned with Didier and Liam, I have a feeling they will be a bit too dark/colorful, and that should help tone them down a bit. 

I agree, Casablanca is beautiful. I received it and Indian Rose in the mini (gift size) as GWPs and they are both lovely.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Oh, interesting. So I guess Richard really isn't the same as Negligee from the permanent line.
> 
> I also ordered Didier. I'm going to try the technique you mentioned with Didier and Liam, I have a feeling they will be a bit too dark/colorful, and that should help tone them down a bit.
> 
> I agree, Casablanca is beautiful. I received it and Indian Rose in the mini (gift size) as GWPs and they are both lovely.


 

I also outline my lips as well & then use the lipstick

Let me know if this method works for you..


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> I also outline my lips as well & then use the lipstick
> 
> Let me know if this method works for you..




Thanks, I will. I also outline my lips during the fall/winter bc of the darker colors. Looks a lot more polished.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks, I will. I also outline my lips during the fall/winter bc of the darker colors. Looks a lot more polished.


 

Also makes your lipstsick last longer & should you have something to
eat or drink, it looks like a lip stain on your lips if you don't have time
for a re-application..


----------



## Bentley1

I just pre ordered Addison at NM.com, it was available for 2 minutes before it was gone again. Even though I was able to place an order, it's still coming up as back ordered so who knows if and when I will receive it. 

TF.com has been sending me "back in stock" emails the past 2 mornings, but as soon as I go to the website, there is nothing available for even preorder. It appears to be a glitch, customer service had no idea what why it was happening. 

Curious to see what happens on the 26th when they are supposed to be released.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> I just pre ordered Addison at NM.com, it was available for 2 minutes before it was gone again. Even though I was able to place an order, it's still coming up as back ordered so who knows if and when I will receive it.
> 
> TF.com has been sending me "back in stock" emails the past 2 mornings, but as soon as I go to the website, there is nothing available for even preorder. It appears to be a glitch, customer service had no idea what why it was happening.
> 
> Curious to see what happens on the 26th when they are supposed to be released.


 

When I ordered them at BG.com it says the item will be shipped no later
than Jan 5 but think they are probably ready to go right after the 26th.


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> When I ordered them at BG.com it says the item will be shipped no later
> than Jan 5 but think they are probably ready to go right after the 26th.




Were any of yours backordered?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Were any of yours backordered?


 

No they weren't.. When I was able to see the colors I wanted up close
& personal from the testers I came home & ordered them.

My understanding is they are going to be shipped out the 26th.

Are the colors you now want on backorder?

I think that for those who ordered the shades sight unseen from
NM, SFA, BG & other stores & dot. com,there will be people who will be returning
because they may not like the colors, so you should be able to get the
shades you want with a little bit of work.


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> No they weren't.. When I was able to see the colors I wanted up close
> & personal from the testers I came home & ordered them.
> 
> My understanding is they are going to be shipped out the 26th.
> 
> Are the colors you now want on backorder?
> 
> I think that for those who ordered the shades sight unseen from
> NM, SFA, BG & other stores & dot. com,there will be people who will be returning
> because they may not like the colors, so you should be able to get the
> shades you want with a little bit of work.



I pre-ordered 5 shades in store with an SA at NM.  He only allowed me to order the colors that he knew would be available on the 26th, some were already sold out (such as Addison).  I'm going into NM on the 26th and picking them up in person as opposed to having them shipped out.

Yesterday, I saw Addison & Julian pop up on NM.com, for about a minute, so I quickly pre-ordered them even though they are both backordered.  I already pre-ordered Julian with my SA, but I love it so much that I ordered another one "just in case."  

I agree, it shouldn't be a problem tracking down a color come Dec 26.  Plus, the line is supposed to be available for 8 weeks once it's re-released, so a lot of the "sold out" stuff is mostly hype.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> I pre-ordered 5 shades in store with an SA at NM.  He only allowed me to order the colors that he knew would be available on the 26th, some were already sold out (such as Addison).  I'm going into NM on the 26th and picking them up in person as opposed to having them shipped out.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw Addison & Julian pop up on NM.com, for about a minute, so I quickly pre-ordered them even though they are both backordered.  I already pre-ordered Julian with my SA, but I love it so much that I ordered another one "just in case."
> 
> I agree, it shouldn't be a problem tracking down a color come Dec 26.  Plus, the line is supposed to be available for 8 weeks once it's re-released, so a lot of the "sold out" stuff is mostly hype.


 

Just wondering if dot.com is using the terminology "backordered" beciuse
it is not available to ship out now versus sold out, IYKWIM

Agree don't think there will be a problem finding the shade because
there will be returns & usually something always turns up from somewhere


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> Just wondering if dot.com is using the terminology "backordered" beciuse
> it is not available to ship out now versus sold out, IYKWIM
> 
> Agree don't think there will be a problem finding the shade because
> there will be returns & usually something always turns up from somewhere




I think that's very possible. I asked live chat and was told that the NM buyers are doing everything they can to secure more product from the vendor to fulfill all orders. She assured me that backordered items would be fulfilled, but they weren't sure of the date.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> I think that's very possible. I asked live chat and was told that the NM buyers are doing everything they can to secure more product from the vendor to fulfill all orders. She assured me that backordered items would be fulfilled, but they weren't sure of the date.


 

The lips are suppose to be available for 8 weeks after the release date so lets
hope everyone will get their colors..

I think the response has been over whelming & the backorder & perhaps
unavailablity is just what Tom Ford ordered in a manner of speaking

Most SA's thought the lipsticks being releaed after Christmas was ludicrious!! 

My feeling is, if I get them  I get them, if not there is always plenty of
lipstick in the marketplace & have a sneaky suspicion that TF is testing the
water with the new case & colors for the "men in his life".. As much as I
like the small case, they will turn up somewhere..

He' a marketing genius according to himself.. can't imagine letting all this
go for a limited amount of time...


----------



## beekmanhill

I apparently had put my email on the TF website to notify me if Richard came back in stock.   I got the email this AM, but didn't see it for 90 minutes, and it was gone.  

I really don't like these marketing games.  But they seem to be working.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I apparently had put my email on the TF website to notify me if Richard came back in stock.   I got the email this AM, but didn't see it for 90 minutes, and it was gone.
> 
> I really don't like these marketing games.  But they seem to be working.


 

Think you will be able to find Richard... None of us like these marketing games
but in this case the smaller lipstick case & the shade range seem to hit
a niche for some reason that the market is missing.

Some of the shades are turning up on e*bay & not so bad prices..
Next week & for several weeks after, all this is going to change, IMO


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> I apparently had put my email on the TF website to notify me if Richard came back in stock.   I got the email this AM, but didn't see it for 90 minutes, and it was gone.
> 
> I really don't like these marketing games.  But they seem to be working.



I've received multiple emails 3-4 days in a row, @ exactly 8:35 am each time, that "Stavros is back in stock."  However, it never was.  I finally got through to customer service and was told that there appears to be a glitch (or perhaps they are doing it on purpose to maintain interest & direct traffic to their site) and that they do not have any of the lipsticks in stock and that none of the colors are even available for pre-order yet.  

I've heard nothing but bad things about ordering the lips & boys from the TF site, so I think I'm going to avoid them altogether.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> I've received multiple emails 3-4 days in a row, @ exactly 8:35 am each time, that "Stavros is back in stock."  However, it never was.  I finally got through to customer service and was told that there appears to be a glitch (or perhaps they are doing it on purpose to maintain interest & direct traffic to their site) and that they do not have any of the lipsticks in stock and that none of the colors are even available for pre-order yet.
> 
> I've heard nothing but bad things about ordering the lips & boys from the TF site, so I think I'm going to avoid them altogether.



Yes I received one yesterday about Richard.  I went to the website immediately and it went to the Holden page.  I went to the richard padre and it was not available.  I'm definitely not ordering from the website anyway.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I think the website is on overload & not giving accurate info.

I'd try one of the major stores as I think lots of returns will be made Friday & Saturday
& after everybody gets shipped on the 26th..they will turn up & also they will be available
for 8 weeks so thinking certain colors will come back into stock


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I think the website is on overload & not giving accurate info.
> 
> I'd try one of the major stores as I think lots of returns will be made Friday & Saturday
> & after everybody gets shipped on the 26th..they will turn up & also they will be available
> for 8 weeks so thinking certain colors will come back into stock



I agree.  I want to see it in person anyway.   I'll check the stores next week.

I wonder what happened to the Marc Jacobs line of cosmetics.  He had as big a fashion name as TF, but I don't seem to read anything about his cosmetics.  I haven't even bothered to look at them.   Gucci started a line this year too.  Its in Saks, and I have almost never seen anyone at their counter.  Its right inside the door too, so they must have paid for good placement.  Its next to Dior, which always has a bit of a crowd.


----------



## mistikat

beekmanhill said:


> I agree.  I want to see it in person anyway.   I'll check the stores next week.
> 
> I wonder what happened to the Marc Jacobs line of cosmetics.  He had as big a fashion name as TF, but I don't seem to read anything about his cosmetics.  I haven't even bothered to look at them.   Gucci started a line this year too.  Its in Saks, and I have almost never seen anyone at their counter.  Its right inside the door too, so they must have paid for good placement.  Its next to Dior, which always has a bit of a crowd.



The Gucci line has gotten great buzz from beauty bloggers. Marc Jacobs is available only at Sephora and on his website, and seems to do pretty well and has had fairly positive responses online too. Haven't tried the Gucci line but quite like what I have from Jacobs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have seen the MJ at Sephora.. I did not care for the nail polishes or lipsticks
& prefer TF , YSL, SL &  others.

I did buy the Gucci nail polish which was quite nice.. but not any nicer than Tom Ford
Rescue Beauty, YSL, Louboutin or others that I have used..


----------



## beekmanhill

Thanks for the info on MJ and Gucci.  I may just stop at the Gucci counter to check it out.


----------



## emmakumqut

I'm after some advice please, I have the Tom Ford cheek brush that I use to apply my illuminating face powder but the powder has dyed the brush yellow, what do you all use to clean your Tom Ford brushes? I've cleaned it a few times but it just won't shift, any recommendations would be great Thanks &#128516;


----------



## mistikat

emmakumqut said:


> I'm after some advice please, I have the Tom Ford cheek brush that I use to apply my illuminating face powder but the powder has dyed the brush yellow, what do you all use to clean your Tom Ford brushes? I've cleaned it a few times but it just won't shift, any recommendations would be great Thanks &#128516;



I really like the Beauty Blender solid soap; everything comes off my Tom Ford (and other brushes) quite nicely.


----------



## Anna1

beekmanhill said:


> I agree.  I want to see it in person anyway.   I'll check the stores next week.
> 
> I wonder what happened to the Marc Jacobs line of cosmetics.  He had as big a fashion name as TF, but I don't seem to read anything about his cosmetics.  I haven't even bothered to look at them.   Gucci started a line this year too.  Its in Saks, and I have almost never seen anyone at their counter.  Its right inside the door too, so they must have paid for good placement.  Its next to Dior, which always has a bit of a crowd.




I am very happy with what I have from MJ, I especially enjoy his brushes, eyeshadows and the bronzer is good, too. I loooove his liquid eyeliner!! I can wear it under the rain and it will stay in place. Wasn't very impressed w the mascara, but maybe it's because of my lashes. His lipsticks and lipglosses r okay, there are better ones out there. I only tried the eyeshadows from Gucci, and they are lovely!!! The colors from the Tuscan Storm look similar to the famous Nude Dip from TF. His lipsticks look interesting, but I have enough for now. You didn't mention Burberry, but since they are kind of comparable to these brands, imho, their eyeshadows are amazing, too!! I heard a lot of good things abt their lipsticks, but haven't gotten to them yet..


----------



## Bentley1

ALL the Lips and Boys are available on Nordstrom.com 

Looks like an early release by Nordstrom.


----------



## beekmanhill

Anna1 said:


> I am very happy with what I have from MJ, I especially enjoy his brushes, eyeshadows and the bronzer is good, too. I loooove his liquid eyeliner!! I can wear it under the rain and it will stay in place. Wasn't very impressed w the mascara, but maybe it's because of my lashes. His lipsticks and lipglosses r okay, there are better ones out there. I only tried the eyeshadows from Gucci, and they are lovely!!! The colors from the Tuscan Storm look similar to the famous Nude Dip from TF. His lipsticks look interesting, but I have enough for now. You didn't mention Burberry, but since they are kind of comparable to these brands, imho, their eyeshadows are amazing, too!! I heard a lot of good things abt their lipsticks, but haven't gotten to them yet..



Oh, thanks for your review.   I've heard good things about Burberry as well, but never stopped to try them.  I'll check out Gucci too.    Now I have New Years goals.


----------



## emmakumqut

mistikat said:


> I really like the Beauty Blender solid soap; everything comes off my Tom Ford (and other brushes) quite nicely.




Thanks for that, I'll get one of those and give it a try &#128516;


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> ALL the Lips and Boys are available on Nordstrom.com
> 
> Looks like an early release by Nordstrom.



Thanks for the info.  I ordered Richard.   Why not?


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks for the info.  I ordered Richard.   Why not?


 


You will like Richard .. Its very soft & pretty when I've worn it, have
received compliments


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> You will like Richard .. Its very soft & pretty when I've worn it, have
> received compliments



Good, thanks for the reinforcement!   

Nordstrom lets you pick three nice samples while checking out.   Even for one lipstick.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, thanks for your review.   I've heard good things about Burberry as well, but never stopped to try them.  I'll check out Gucci too.    Now I have New Years goals.


 
Burberry cosmetics are amazing, definitely one of my favorite makeup lines.


----------



## beekmanhill

HermesNewbie said:


> Burberry cosmetics are amazing, definitely one of my favorite makeup lines.



OH, dear......why is there always another makeup line to experiment with?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just got a call from BG... Lipsticks are in for those who ordered & nothing seems
to be "sold out" so gathering from this that many shades will be available & inventory
is chock full..

Happy lips & boys holidays to all of us who have been patient & waiting!!


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> Thanks for the info.  I ordered Richard.   Why not?




Yw &#128522;Good choice!

I ordered Addison yesterday, since NM was "sold out" when I preordered, and it's on it's way. 

For anyone interested in NYC, Someone posted on Spektra that Macys Herald Square has all the colors in stock today (except Collin).


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bentley1 said:


> Yw &#55357;&#56842;Good choice!
> 
> I ordered Addison yesterday, since NM was "sold out" when I preordered, and it's on it's way.
> 
> For anyone interested in NYC, Someone posted on Spektra that Macys Herald Square has all the colors in stock today (except Collin).


 

I find that so interesting!!


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> I find that so interesting!!




So do I! I didn't even know any of the Macys carried the TF line. 

Looks like the east coast got an early release. (BG and Macys). No news from the dept stores here in CA.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> So do I! I didn't even know any of the Macys carried the TF line.
> 
> Looks like the east coast got an early release. (BG and Macys). No news from the dept stores here in CA.


Trouble is, you wouldn't catch me in Macy's Friday or Saturday, it will be a mob scene.  BG is a possibility.   Saks might have them out too.   Day after Christmas is usually a madhouse.

They'll do a lot of New Years' Eve business.  

I had a call from Neiman Marcus yesterday.   Starting Jan 1st I think, there's a $100 gift card with a $300 beauty purchase, if I understood the S/A correctly...............................    If you need something expensive its a good time to buy it.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> Trouble is, you wouldn't catch me in Macy's Friday or Saturday, it will be a mob scene.  BG is a possibility.   Saks might have them out too.   Day after Christmas is usually a madhouse.
> 
> They'll do a lot of New Years' Eve business.
> 
> I had a call from Neiman Marcus yesterday.   Starting Jan 1st I think, there's a $100 gift card with a $300 beauty purchase, if I understood the S/A correctly...............................    If you need something expensive its a good time to buy it.




True about fri & sat!! Would have been nice to pick them up today though, although it was probably super crazy today as well with all the last minute shoppers. 

The gift card sounds great! Thanks for sharing, I'm going to check with my SA about it!


----------



## Love Of My Life

From what SA's tell me, lips & boys are available for sale starting Friday & dot.com
orders will be shipped on Friday as well. (BG, NM & SFA)

For those who reserved/ordered  at BG, you can pick them up if they are charged 
to your cc or they will be shipped from the store directly.


----------



## surfchick

beekmanhill said:


> Trouble is, you wouldn't catch me in Macy's Friday or Saturday, it will be a mob scene.  BG is a possibility.   Saks might have them out too.   Day after Christmas is usually a madhouse.
> 
> They'll do a lot of New Years' Eve business.
> 
> I had a call from Neiman Marcus yesterday.   Starting Jan 1st I think, there's a $100 gift card with a $300 beauty purchase, if I understood the S/A correctly...............................    If you need something expensive its a good time to buy it.



Aww I wish I had read this post before I went shopping this afternoon. I just bought a bunch the newest foundation and powder brush! Hmm... I'm sure I could come up with a few more Tom Ford wants! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Shopmore

Does NM let you return open (swatches) lipsticks?


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> Does NM let you return open (swatches) lipsticks?



Yes they do.


----------



## Shopmore

Bentley1 said:


> Yes they do.




Ok, thanks!  I thought I read somewhere that they didn't, so I was nervous and wondered if I should reorder my colors from Nordstrom instead.  I still had my 10 points day available tonight so I bit the bullet and ordered Giacomo, Alasdhair, Michael, Collin, and Michael.


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> Ok, thanks!  I thought I read somewhere that they didn't, so I was nervous and wondered if I should reorder my colors from Nordstrom instead.  I still had my 10 points day available tonight so I bit the bullet and ordered Giacomo, Alasdhair, Michael, Collin, and Michael.




Yw. I remember reading that somewhere before as well. I wonder if their policy differs in each location? The ones around me are all very lenient. 
Great idea ordering from nordstrom and using your 10 point day and pretty color choices. Looks like They're going fast on nordstrom.com. A few colors are already sold out.


----------



## Sweet Fire

beekmanhill said:


> Trouble is, you wouldn't catch me in Macy's Friday or Saturday, it will be a mob scene.  BG is a possibility.   Saks might have them out too.   Day after Christmas is usually a madhouse.
> 
> They'll do a lot of New Years' Eve business.
> 
> I had a call from Neiman Marcus yesterday.   Starting Jan 1st I think, there's a $100 gift card with a $300 beauty purchase, if I understood the S/A correctly...............................    If you need something expensive its a good time to buy it.


 
Thanks for the info!


I ordered Matthew from Nordstrom.


----------



## beekmanhill

I see Richard is already gone from Nordstrom site.  I wonder if the eBay sellers come in and buy in volume, or if it just TF fans.   How do resellers know what colors will be popular?  My S/A in Saks told me people come in when there are limited editions and buy in volume.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> I see Richard is already gone from Nordstrom site.  I wonder if the eBay sellers come in and buy in volume, or if it just TF fans.   How do resellers know what colors will be popular?  My S/A in Saks told me people come in when there are limited editions and buy in volume.




I think that's part of what's happening, unfortunately.  The resellers hound the makeup forums to test the waters on what everyone is interested in, then buy in bulk when available. Several of the popular colors sold out on nordstrom.com within a few hours. 
A few of those coveted ones are now finally available on Bloomingdales.com, such as Stavros, But I doubt that will last long.


----------



## beekmanhill

Bentley1 said:


> I think that's part of what's happening, unfortunately.  The resellers hound the makeup forums to test the waters on what everyone is interested in, then buy in bulk when available. Several of the popular colors sold out on nordstrom.com within a few hours.
> A few of those coveted ones are now finally available on Bloomingdales.com, such as Stavros, But I doubt that will last long.



I thought I'd order Stavros to see what the excitement was about.  Its already gone from Bloomingdales.


----------



## Anna1

I didn't expect Stavros to be sooo popular!!! I got one, but don't think I will ever use it. Just for collection I guess. Julian is still available on the official website..


----------



## Shopmore

Went to Neiman marcus this morning and saw the whole collection.  Since they had a no minimum amount purchase and receive a $50 off $200 card (which is also good on cosmetics, but doesn't start yet) i just  picked up Cary.

I tried on Stavros,  but couldn't understand how to make it work.


----------



## beekmanhill

Shopmore said:


> Went to Neiman marcus this morning and saw the whole collection.  Since they had a no minimum amount purchase and receive a $50 off $200 card (which is also good on cosmetics, but doesn't start yet) i just  picked up Cary.
> 
> I tried on Stavros,  but couldn't understand how to make it work.



Oh, so its $50 off $200 on cosmetics, maybe $100 off $300.   That's pretty good.  Not a gift card but actually OFF the price?


----------



## Shopmore

beekmanhill said:


> Oh, so its $50 off $200 on cosmetics, maybe $100 off $300.   That's pretty good.  Not a gift card but actually OFF the price?



No, for any purchase in the store they gave a card that will give you $50 off $200.  I think it's only one per person and it can be used anywhere in the store with some exclusions.  I specifically asked if i could use it for cosmetics and it will work.


----------



## beekmanhill

Shopmore said:


> No, for any purchase in the store they gave a card that will give you $50 off $200.  I think it's only one per person and it can be used anywhere in the store with some exclusions.  I specifically asked if i could use it for cosmetics and it will work.



Good deal.  Thanks.  The cosmetics s/a that called me said $100 off $300, but I wasn't sure is it was. Gift card or actual money off.  I'm going to prepare some purchases in any event.


----------



## Bentley1

beekmanhill said:


> I thought I'd order Stavros to see what the excitement was about.  Its already gone from Bloomingdales.




Yeah, seems like Stavros lasts about a thirty minutes (or less) on each site before it's completely gone. I also ordered mine just to see what everyone is raving about, but I really don't see myself using it much at all. I don't see what all the fuss is about other than it's a unique color. I'm sure it will turn up again since the collection is supposed to be available for 8 weeks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm told the next beauty event will be in Feb & for right now the $50 gift card is not
valid for cosmetics..

Such confusing info...


----------



## Love Of My Life

I got all my colors finally.. Richard, Gustavo, Julian, Leonardo, Pavlos, Guillermo, Didier, Wes
& they all were available & got dupes on a few just in case..


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> I got all my colors finally.. Richard, Gustavo, Julian, Leonardo, Pavlos, Guillermo, Didier, Wes
> & they all were available & got dupes on a few just in case..



Quite a haul.  I bought a Richard, will try it later.


----------



## Shopmore

Both my Nordstrom and NM purchases have shipped!  I feel like I may have gone overboard, but at least I know from some of the swatches that some will go back already.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Quite a haul.  I bought a Richard, will try it later.


 


These cases are limited edition & truthfully prefer them over the regular TF
 cases.

It's a good range of colors for me & I can do alot with them for now & when
the summer comes.

I have to say for the moment, I'm lipstick satisfied... LOL


----------



## unluckystars

I ordered Guillermo... Should arrive tomorrow!


----------



## beekmanhill

I sampled the Jasmine Rouge body cream while I was at the counter and it was lovely.   I think it would overpower any other scent one was wearing though.  I could smell it on my hands hours afterwords, more than I can say for many of my fragrances.


----------



## Love Of My Life

unluckystars said:


> I ordered Guillermo... Should arrive tomorrow!


 


Hope you like it... I put it on then blotted it put gloss over & on me it
was like a nude looking mouth which works


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> These cases are limited edition & truthfully prefer them over the regular TF
> cases.
> 
> It's a good range of colors for me & I can do alot with them for now & when
> the summer comes.
> 
> I have to say for the moment, I'm lipstick satisfied... LOL



I wouldn't mind having all of them, with that display case as well.   Throw out all my old lippies and have those to choose from.   Nice small storage and all colors.


----------



## Grande Latte

I've read such rave reviews on Tom Ford lipticks. Here's my question. What is a good Tom Ford nude lip color?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Grande Latte said:


> I've read such rave reviews on Tom Ford lipticks. Here's my question. What is a good Tom Ford nude lip color?


 

  I am using Richard & Casablanca.. I would in all fairness not call them nudes
  but I work with them to get the look of the nude mouth that I am looking for..


----------



## chowlover2

Richard and Leonardo arrived today, perfection!


----------



## Anna1

Received Stavros, Julian and Addison from Nordstrom today (ordered from NM earlier, but they havent arrived yet). Loving Julian!!! Addison is a good nude color, but I don't know if I will use it. Stavros is kind of weird..don't think I will ever use it..
The sizes are super small tho, I didn't expect them to be thaaat small.


----------



## Shopmore

Anna1 said:


> Received Stavros, Julian and Addison from Nordstrom today (ordered from NM earlier, but they havent arrived yet). Loving Julian!!! Addison is a good nude color, but I don't know if I will use it. Stavros is kind of weird..don't think I will ever use it..
> The sizes are super small tho, I didn't expect them to be thaaat small.



I received mine from Nordstrom today too and my NM order will be arriving tomorrow.  

For Addison do you plan on keeping it?  I am hesitant to actually swatch the ones I got today for fear they wouldn't work on me.  Is it weird to return these lipsticks if they've been opened? I am thinking I'll just go to NM and check out the testers again.


----------



## beekmanhill

Did anyone have a weird tracking from Nordstrom.   Instead of going to a UPS screen directly it goes to an intermediate screen that in my case, has all  incorrect information.  Don't know whether to bother calling them, or just wait a few more days.  

Richard is really working well on me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Did anyone have a weird tracking from Nordstrom.   Instead of going to a UPS screen directly it goes to an intermediate screen that in my case, has all  incorrect information.  Don't know whether to bother calling them, or just wait a few more days.
> 
> Richard is really working well on me.


 

I knew Richard would work for you.. Enjoy


----------



## Anna1

Shopmore said:


> I received mine from Nordstrom today too and my NM order will be arriving tomorrow.
> 
> For Addison do you plan on keeping it?  I am hesitant to actually swatch the ones I got today for fear they wouldn't work on me.  Is it weird to return these lipsticks if they've been opened? I am thinking I'll just go to NM and check out the testers again.




I am not sure.. I would either keep or give it to my mom. I bought Cary for her, so Addison will be just a bit lighter. I think they allow the returns that way, but I never tried.


----------



## Shopmore

So I ended up finding the LAST Stavros at Bloomingdale's this afternoon after seeing it again at NM where it was sold out.  It's probably the hype, but I feel as if it's growing on me.


----------



## bagreedy

I received my loot! The colors r great and I guess the smaller size is nice too. But, is it just me or is it 50% less product for not 50% less cost wise?


----------



## beekmanhill

bagreedy said:


> I received my loot! The colors r great and I guess the smaller size is nice too. But, is it just me or is it 50% less product for not 50% less cost wise?



I don't have the #'s in front of me, but one of the beauty blogs figured out price per gram and the smaller ones are actually cheaper.  Its in this thread somewhere.

Edited to say I found the link to the Temptalia page that discusses costs.

http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-s...-lip-colors-reviews-photos-swatches-lost-boys


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> I don't have the #'s in front of me, but one of the beauty blogs figured out price per gram and the smaller ones are actually cheaper.  Its in this thread somewhere.
> 
> Edited to say I found the link to the Temptalia page that discusses costs.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-s...-lip-colors-reviews-photos-swatches-lost-boys


 

She figured it out but for most of us its not going to make a difference
in terms of whether we are going to buy it or not.. at least for me..

I love all the colors I got & have a great lipstick wardrobe now..LOL


----------



## bagreedy

beekmanhill said:


> I don't have the #'s in front of me, but one of the beauty blogs figured out price per gram and the smaller ones are actually cheaper.  Its in this thread somewhere.
> 
> Edited to say I found the link to the Temptalia page that discusses costs.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/tom-ford-s...-lip-colors-reviews-photos-swatches-lost-boys




Good to know! Thank you for the link! I wonder why the packaging looks so much smaller for 70% of the product.


----------



## beekmanhill

bagreedy said:


> Good to know! Thank you for the link! I wonder why the packaging looks so much smaller for 70% of the product.



I agree, it does look so much smaller.  Product design I guess.


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> She figured it out but for most of us its not going to make a difference
> in terms of whether we are going to buy it or not.. at least for me..
> 
> I love all the colors I got & have a great lipstick wardrobe now..LOL



True.  In rereading that page of Temptalia, I see that she noted texture differences in some of the shades.  Now I did find Flynn a bit scratchy in the beginning, but that has gone away.  I wonder why that would be?  She says Addison is a rougher texture, and I have not found that at all.


----------



## unluckystars

I love that I can try Tom Ford lippies without spending 50bucks. I don't mind the size since I'll never finish a larger one anyway. So far I'm in love with Guillermo! I wish a store near me carried them so I didn't have to order. My Nordstrom doesn't have a Tom Ford counter


----------



## chunkylover53

unluckystars said:


> I love that I can try Tom Ford lippies without spending 50bucks. I don't mind the size since I'll never finish a larger one anyway.



Ditto! 

Cooper, Francesco, Matthew and Luciano are making their way through the mail system to my door any day now. I'm excited to try Tom Ford lipsticks! Still considering whether or not I need Stavros also.


----------



## beekmanhill

chunkylover53 said:


> Ditto!
> 
> Cooper, Francesco, Matthew and Luciano are making their way through the mail system to my door any day now. I'm excited to try Tom Ford lipsticks! Still considering whether or not I need Stavros also.



I doubt you'll be able to get Stavros except on eBay.  It sold out quickly.


----------



## chunkylover53

beekmanhill said:


> I doubt you'll be able to get Stavros except on eBay.  It sold out quickly.



I'm not in the US and it's still available here (as of yesterday).


----------



## beekmanhill

chunkylover53 said:


> I'm not in the US and it's still available here (as of yesterday).



OH, in the US it disappeared almost immediately.  Don't really know why as it was a color few can pull off, IMO.


----------



## svenesaes

Hey everyone; I am new to TF lip colors and have fallen in love with Richard. I know this is the same as LE Negligee from the fall. Question: what is the likelihood this color will be brought back in future (maybe as part of permanent collection)? I only bought one and want to ensure availability in future when I finish this tube. It seems to be very popular as far as I can tell and is sold out everywhere I check in U.S...one would think this would make the powers that be consider adding it to the permanent line (but I am not a marketing type so maybe it doesn't really work this way.) Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## Love Of My Life

svenesaes said:


> Hey everyone; I am new to TF lip colors and have fallen in love with Richard. I know this is the same as LE Negligee from the fall. Question: what is the likelihood this color will be brought back in future (maybe as part of permanent collection)? I only bought one and want to ensure availability in future when I finish this tube. It seems to be very popular as far as I can tell and is sold out everywhere I check in U.S...one would think this would make the powers that be consider adding it to the permanent line (but I am not a marketing type so maybe it doesn't really work this way.) Thanks for any thoughts!


 

So far many of the shades have sold out & hopefully perhaps for spring/summer
some of the more popular shades will be re-issued.

Many of us really like the smaller size & also the price ..

Mr. Ford loves a marketing game.. let's see what his next move is going to be


----------



## Love Of My Life

Also, many of the shades did not sell out, so are there going to be empty
spaces on the lipstick display with all the other colors available?

That won't look cool...


----------



## svenesaes

^^^
Thanks for your replies! I agree they are being very clever about the marketing of Lips and Boys and in general, e.g. whether these may be a test for which new colors to introduce, discontinuing shades only to bring them back later...only whets our appetites for more. Don't know whether to be impressed, or annoyed at myself for being easily manipulated!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^^^ this was a very strategic marketing move on behalf of TF..

Many of the shades are gone & many of us bought more than one..

I have enough lipsticks to last me a year now... so TF would have to do
alot now to get me really excited about a new lip collection..

Am wondering if he is going to discontinue the original lipstick since several
shades were discontinued than re-issued under lips & boys & just keep these
going forward


----------



## sarahlouise06

Eeeeeeeeeee SO excited to invest in some more Tom Ford lipsticks soon. I've NO idea where to start as I'd like so many, and an eyeshadow quad too. If Charlotte Tilbury doesn't tempt me away that is!


----------



## Bethc

Sneak peak at the spring polish


----------



## beekmanhill

Bethc said:


> Sneak peak at the spring polish
> 
> View attachment 2867194



Love it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bethc said:


> Sneak peak at the spring polish
> 
> View attachment 2867194


 


Gorgeous... my kinda dark shade

New colors black jade & indigo night for spring 2015 & bitter ***** which
is a shade from several seasons ago will be for spring as well


----------



## surfchick

Bethc said:


> Sneak peak at the spring polish
> 
> View attachment 2867194



 Gotta have it!


----------



## chowlover2

Bethc said:


> Sneak peak at the spring polish
> 
> View attachment 2867194




Gotta have it!


----------



## Anna1

Bethc said:


> Sneak peak at the spring polish
> 
> View attachment 2867194




Beautiful color!!! Now I want it too, but I cannot spend on any make up anymore.. &#128557;


----------



## beekmanhill

I received an email from my Tom Ford S/A today saying call for Limited Edition products.  In Saks on Thurs (or maybe next Thurs) they have extra points if you spend $300.

I dont want to call, because I'll get guilted into buying something.......... And I don't want to spend any money this month.  But does anyone know what the LE's are?  Other than that gorgeous nail polish?


----------



## Librarychickie

beekmanhill said:


> I received an email from my Tom Ford S/A today saying call for Limited Edition products.  In Saks on Thurs (or maybe next Thurs) they have extra points if you spend $300.
> 
> I dont want to call, because I'll get guilted into buying something.......... And I don't want to spend any money this month.  But does anyone know what the LE's are?  Other than that gorgeous nail polish?




I've already preordered one of the eyeshadow duos and the blue and green polishes. Here's a picture that I found online of the goodies. I don't know the original source, though. I think ReallyRee has the products listed on her blog, too.


----------



## beekmanhill

Librarychickie said:


> I've already preordered one of the eyeshadow duos and the blue and green polishes. Here's a picture that I found online of the goodies. I don't know the original source, though. I think ReallyRee has the products listed on her blog, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868076



Thanks so much.  I'll go read.


----------



## beekmanhill

This blog has pretty good pictures of everything.   The lipsticks tempt me, but I'm going to pass this time around.  Want some new fragrances instead............


http://bubblymichelle.com/2015/01/09/tom-ford-beauty-spring-2015-preview-photos-swatches/


----------



## Shopmore

I have to say I did go overboard with the lips and boys collection that I'm glad to sit this new collection out.


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> I have to say I did go overboard with the lips and boys collection that I'm glad to sit this new collection out.




Same here. Plus, I'm not really impressed with this collection. Nothing "excites" me, unfortunately.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I just ordered the Deep Mink lipstick...can't wait!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## Love Of My Life

Shopmore said:


> I have to say I did go overboard with the lips and boys collection that I'm glad to sit this new collection out.


 

 I did as well & in a way glad I did.. this collection didn't knock my socks off


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Shopmore said:


> I have to say I did go overboard with the lips and boys collection that I'm glad to sit this new collection out.


 
+1. I'd be much more interested in a new quad palette than these duos.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I like two of the lipsticks but that's it.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bethc said:


> Sneak peak at the spring polish
> 
> View attachment 2867194


 
 I will definitely be getting that nail polish!


----------



## beauxgoris

Thinking about the TF bronzer, but not sure between Terra and Gold Dust....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

beauxgoris said:


> Thinking about the TF bronzer, but not sure between Terra and Gold Dust....


 
Have you checked them out the store? I think it really depends on the finish you want. Do you want something with some shimmer? Go with Gold Dust. Just a matte bronzer? Terra all the way.


You really can't go wrong with either, but I personally prefer Terra since I like a matte bronzer.

That packaging though!


----------



## milksway25

i agree i think both are beautiful its just a matter of what you like matte or with shimmer. personally i have terra thou goodluck in ur decision. can never go wrong either way...
btw i think il only get 2 nailpolish fr tf spring...


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Bethc said:


> Sneak peak at the spring polish
> 
> View attachment 2867194



Love it!


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

what do we think about sable smoke? i'm worried it might pull orange on my yellow toned skin


----------



## Shopmore

Has anyone picked up any of the new duo eyeshadows?  I'm thinking of stopping by the store to try them on.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I was invited to the beauty event but didn't go because I ordered the Burberry Spring collection instead. I've heard people like the Ripe Plum & Raw Jade duos.


----------



## Librarychickie

Are they even available, yet? I've preordered from my Neiman's SA, but she says they haven't arrived in the store, yet.  I ordered the blue and green nail polish, the purple eyeshadow duo, and one of the lipsticks.


----------



## Shopmore

Nordstrom in Chicago was getting theirs in after the 9th.  Heard they are already at NM.


----------



## MissNataliie

I saw this on Instagram yesterday. Looks like the TF spring 2015 collection is on the table! I spy a gorgeous palette with shades of orange and pink, and possibly a bottle of something that will make your skin sparkle? Plus lots of eyeshadow duos, possibly more cream shadows, bronzer and blush, plus the usual lipsticks and nail polishes.


----------



## beekmanhill

MissNataliie said:


> I saw this on Instagram yesterday. Looks like the TF spring 2015 collection is on the table! I spy a gorgeous palette with shades of orange and pink, and possibly a bottle of something that will make your skin sparkle? Plus lots of eyeshadow duos, possibly more cream shadows, bronzer and blush, plus the usual lipsticks and nail polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901756



WHEE, does that mean spring is arriving?

Looks interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MissNataliie said:


> I saw this on Instagram yesterday. Looks like the TF spring 2015 collection is on the table! I spy a gorgeous palette with shades of orange and pink, and possibly a bottle of something that will make your skin sparkle? Plus lots of eyeshadow duos, possibly more cream shadows, bronzer and blush, plus the usual lipsticks and nail polishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901756


 
Is that white packaging I spy?!?!? My kryptonite!


----------



## Shopmore

I am in trouble.  I keep finding myself wanting something from every single collection.


----------



## Bentley1

I believe that's the summer collection. ^

The spring collection, which is available right now, is pretty meh, unfortunately. (imo). Looking forward to the summer goodies in the photo above though! &#128512;


----------



## MissNataliie

Bentley1 said:


> I believe that's the summer collection. ^
> 
> The spring collection, which is available right now, is pretty meh, unfortunately. (imo). Looking forward to the summer goodies in the photo above though! &#128512;




Oh duh, my bad! I'm so excited for it though. I want the face palette, and the white packaging &#128525;


----------



## Bentley1

MissNataliie said:


> Oh duh, my bad! I'm so excited for it though. I want the face palette, and the white packaging &#128525;




Oh that's ok! It gets confusing with all the different collections coming out all the time lol I just knew bc I had seen all the excitement about the upcoming summer collection on Spectra. 

The white packaging is TDF! I'm Definitely getting a few things from this collection &#128512;


----------



## MissNataliie

Bentley1 - I completely agree. I think I must get a few items from the Summer collection. 

I did more Instagram stalking after the Tom Ford show (beautiful, loved the rose petals) and I found more photos of the Summer collection!


----------



## Shopmore

I hear the mini bronzer will be $65.  I may end up getting it as I have never bit the bullet on the full size.


----------



## Bentley1

MissNataliie said:


> Bentley1 - I completely agree. I think I must get a few items from the Summer collection.
> 
> I did more Instagram stalking after the Tom Ford show (beautiful, loved the rose petals) and I found more photos of the Summer collection!
> 
> View attachment 2902643
> 
> View attachment 2902644




I'm SO loving what I'm seeing with this collection. The palette looks right up my alley, loving the colors. I skipped last years, but this one looks amazing. And I'm sure I'll pick up several other items as well. I can't wait until bloggers start posting swatches!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

My SA in BG told me for summer 2015 there will be 10 new lip shades...

No new nail color for summer

More lipsticks to think about  LOL


----------



## Shopmore

hotshot said:


> My SA in BG told me for summer 2015 there will be 10 new lip shades...
> 
> No new nail color for summer
> 
> More lipsticks to think about  LOL



Do you know if they will be full size or mini?


----------



## Bentley1

hotshot said:


> My SA in BG told me for summer 2015 there will be 10 new lip shades...
> 
> No new nail color for summer
> 
> More lipsticks to think about  LOL




10! Lol, as if though I need more TF lipsticks after the damage I did with the lips and boys collection. But, of course, I'm looking forward to them. And I love the white packaging of the summer lipsticks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Shopmore said:


> Do you know if they will be full size or mini?


 



I understood it to be regular size..

The lips & boys are a done deal in that size but I think perhaps
he may re-issue some of the more popular colors in a full size &
maybe even the white packaging as he did initially..


----------



## beauxgoris

So many interesting things. When does this collection debut?


----------



## Sweet Fire

Can't wait for the beauty event for the Summer collection.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I went to CCO last night and was excited to see a few TF items. Some gals on MUA scored lipsticks but all I saw was a few fragrances and this nail polish, discounted by $10.


----------



## Bentley1

beauxgoris said:


> So many interesting things. When does this collection debut?




I heard it will be in April


----------



## MissNataliie

The Summer collection will debut April 27th! I'm super excited for this one. Here are various photos, all from blogger Really Ree.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Looks nice.. thanks for posting


----------



## Bentley1

I'm really loving this collection! So excited for it after my disappointment with the winter collection. 
I preordered: Rose Soleil, Paradiso and Sweet Spot Lipsticks.
Pink Lust Cream Blush
Mini Gold Dust Bronzer 
Eye/Cheek Palette

Still waiting for swatches
To decide on the eyeshadows.


----------



## MissNataliie

If it helps, here are a few photos of the cream shadows! Also from Really Ree. 

From top to bottom we have: Midnight Sea, Black Oyster, Golden Peach, and Naked Bronze. They only include a cream and a shadow, but some of these swatches are of the two layered as well as separate.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^thanks for posting


----------



## unluckystars

I like that blue in the first picture!


----------



## MissNataliie

Will anyone be picking up Nude Dip once it becomes available again in April? I'm thinking about ordering it but I'm not sure if I'll like the colors.


----------



## jamlovesc

MissNataliie said:


> If it helps, here are a few photos of the cream shadows! Also from Really Ree.
> 
> From top to bottom we have: Midnight Sea, Black Oyster, Golden Peach, and Naked Bronze. They only include a cream and a shadow, but some of these swatches are of the two layered as well as separate.


Naked bronze is  can't wait!


----------



## Bentley1

MissNataliie said:


> Will anyone be picking up Nude Dip once it becomes available again in April? I'm thinking about ordering it but I'm not sure if I'll like the colors.




I got nude dip back in the fall and I've honestly used it maybe twice. It's pretty but super basic and nothing special for the price, imo. As far as neutral palettes, I much prefer my UD Naked Palette.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I skipped Nude Dip the first time around and have decided to skip it again because I just don't think it's all that great. Tom Ford eyeshadows turn weird on me so I much prefer Gucci when it comes to quads.

I do plan to get the Peach cream shadow duo and a lipstick but that'll be it for me.


----------



## mistikat

I love Nude Dip and have been using it sparingly because it's LE. I might get a backup if it's easier to find this time around.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Nude Dip is going to be perm so you don't have to worry about it not being around. I wish he would have brought back Enchanted and made it perm.


----------



## mistikat

I'm not a fan of the whole LE thing in general so I agree - it would be nice if they at least brought back the super popular LEs and the discontinued shades that people still ask for.


----------



## Bentley1

Enchanted and Burnished Amber (which was discontinued) were popular favorites that he needs to bring back. Thankfully my SA found a burnished amber for me as soon as news got out that he had dc'd it. Severely LE items and the d/c'ing of favorites is really pointless.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Man I wish Enchanted would come back SO BAD. I managed to find Burnished Amber buried in a drawer in a NM a year ago.


I really love Nude Dip however if you're not a fan of shimmer, may want to skip. I don't know if I'm feeling the summer collection. The cream blushes look the most interesting to me.


----------



## Passau

Have Nude Dip after frantically searching the entire country and use it daily as a "go to: neutral.  I love it as a highlighter underneath the brows.  Sometimes, I'll add a darker color to smoke it up....


----------



## Passau

Brought all three of the duos in the Spring 2015 collection as I love the drama of dark/light shadows.


----------



## dr.pepper

There were several TF items at the Cypress, TX CCO as of last week:

- shadow quad with a dark green (probably Sahara Haze)
- shadow quad with blue-silver
- red and dark red polishes
- sheer-looking lip glosses (dark hues but formula looked sheer/wash-of-color-ish
- Sahara Noir EDP
- Noir 
- Black Orchid lotion

No lipsticks but they have received them in the past and the SA said they were $30.


----------



## MissNataliie

As a birthday gift to myself I bought the eyeshadow quads in Cocoa Mirage and Cognac Sable! I really love them so far. I would like a little more shimmer than they provide so I'm thinking about getting Golden Mink as well! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## beekmanhill

Received an email today that summer collection is available for pre order on TF website.  Ill probably wait until it hits the stores.


----------



## Shopmore

I am a sucker and I ordered from NM because of the gift card deal they have today.  I figured I will be buying them anyways, so might as well get a gift card out of it.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have lipsticks in Deep Mink and Violet Fatale.  Both are AMAZING!!


XXXOO PG


----------



## beekmanhill

Yeah, the gift card deal is still on.  I may reconsider.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

beekmanhill said:


> Yeah, the gift card deal is still on.  I may reconsider.


 
LOL I fell down the rabbit hole when I placed my order yesterday.


----------



## Shopmore

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> LOL I fell down the rabbit hole when I placed my order yesterday.



Ooh, what did you order?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Shopmore said:


> Ooh, what did you order?


 
Pink Glow Cream Blush
Terra Bronzer
Eyeshadows in Naked Bronze and Black Oyster
Lip Color in Rose Soleil... and debating on Sweet Spot since I didn't pick it up last summer




What did you get??


----------



## Shopmore

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Pink Glow Cream Blush
> Terra Bronzer
> Eyeshadows in Naked Bronze and Black Oyster
> Lip Color in Rose Soleil... and debating on Sweet Spot since I didn't pick it up last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get??



I picked up the eyeshadows you did.  I figured that it was like the spring 2015 one and spice that was out before.  I also picked up the cream blush and both bronzers.  Not sure which of the 2 will suit my skin.  I read elsewhere that the mini bronzers are permanent.  Did not pick up any of the lipsticks though.   I haven't looked into them..yet.


----------



## Sweet Fire

The bronzers are already perm as well.


----------



## beekmanhill

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> LOL I fell down the rabbit hole when I placed my order yesterday.



Its very easy with TF.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Shopmore said:


> I picked up the eyeshadows you did.  I figured that it was like the spring 2015 one and spice that was out before.  I also picked up the cream blush and both bronzers.  Not sure which of the 2 will suit my skin.  I read elsewhere that the mini bronzers are permanent.  Did not pick up any of the lipsticks though.   I haven't looked into them..yet.


 
Yes that is why I picked those too!!


The large bronzers are already permanent (not in the white packaging) but the mini bronzers will be permanent as well. The biggest difference in the bonzers, for me, is the finish. Gold Dust has shimmer while Terra is more matte. Hope this helps!


----------



## Bentley1

Went ahead and placed my pre order at nm.com yesterday bc
Of the Gift card Event. Hate that it ships out later than the counters are receiving the collection, but I'll live. I got:

Eye/cheek palette
Cream Blush
Peach eyeshadow duo
Bronze eyeshadow duo
Rose Soeleil Lipstick
Paradiso Lipstick 
Gold Dust Bronzer


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Bentley1 said:


> Went ahead and placed my pre order at nm.com yesterday bc
> Of the Gift card Event. Hate that it ships out later than the counters are receiving the collection, but I'll live. I got:
> 
> Eye/cheek palette
> Cream Blush
> Peach eyeshadow duo
> Bronze eyeshadow duo
> Rose Soeleil Lipstick
> Paradiso Lipstick
> Gold Dust Bronzer


 
The ship date could potentially move up when counters start receiving. I've had that happen before. 

So excited for this collection!


----------



## Bentley1

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> The ship date could potentially move up when counters start receiving. I've had that happen before.
> 
> So excited for this collection!




I so hope that happens! Counters are expecting the collection next week sometime, so it would be amazing if the online orders shipped out earlier! Fingers crossed!

I'm really excited too, the white packaging is just amazing!!


----------



## frenchiefan

Just a little heads up - don't know if anyone else experienced this, but I bought the eye/cheek summer pallete last year (the big white one) and although I used it a ton during the summer...during this past winter it sat in it's little brown pouch in my makeup drawer and when I pulled it out this week - there was permanent brown color transfer from the pouch to the white compact!!! 

So sad - it looks ugly now.


----------



## MissNataliie

frenchiefan said:


> Just a little heads up - don't know if anyone else experienced this, but I bought the eye/cheek summer pallete last year (the big white one) and although I used it a ton during the summer...during this past winter it sat in it's little brown pouch in my makeup drawer and when I pulled it out this week - there was permanent brown color transfer from the pouch to the white compact!!!
> 
> So sad - it looks ugly now.




I'm so sorry! Would any gentle cleaner, vinegar perhaps, fix it? I actually have two eyeshadow quads that I kept in their brown pouch while sitting on my white nightstand and after a couple days my nightstand was stained from them. I used vinegar to clean the stains. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## frenchiefan

MissNataliie said:


> I'm so sorry! Would any gentle cleaner, vinegar perhaps, fix it? I actually have two eyeshadow quads that I kept in their brown pouch while sitting on my white nightstand and after a couple days my nightstand was stained from them. I used vinegar to clean the stains.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?



Oh - thanks - I'll try vinegar!  I tried rubbing alcohol and an oily eye makeup remover to no avail, but didn't think of using something acidic.

I want to throw that dang brown felt pouch away, but somehow I can't - LOL!  Will let you know if the vinegar works!


----------



## frenchiefan

^ vinegar didn't work either 

Thanks for the suggestion though!


----------



## MissNataliie

frenchiefan said:


> ^ vinegar didn't work either
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion though!




I'm so sorry! At least the product is still pristine!


----------



## Bentley1

frenchiefan said:


> Just a little heads up - don't know if anyone else experienced this, but I bought the eye/cheek summer pallete last year (the big white one) and although I used it a ton during the summer...during this past winter it sat in it's little brown pouch in my makeup drawer and when I pulled it out this week - there was permanent brown color transfer from the pouch to the white compact!!!
> 
> So sad - it looks ugly now.



Oh, wow, that's terrible. Sorry that happened to your palette! =(

Thank you for the heads up, I'm getting the palette, bronzer and cream blush so I'm going to make sure not to store them in the brown pouch.


----------



## mistikat

I had the same thing happen to my summer palette. Disappointing.


----------



## carlinha

mistikat said:


> I had the same thing happen to my summer palette. Disappointing.





frenchiefan said:


> Just a little heads up - don't know if anyone else experienced this, but I bought the eye/cheek summer pallete last year (the big white one) and although I used it a ton during the summer...during this past winter it sat in it's little brown pouch in my makeup drawer and when I pulled it out this week - there was permanent brown color transfer from the pouch to the white compact!!!
> 
> So sad - it looks ugly now.



wow i had no idea, thanks for letting me know... i never keep those brown pouches anyway, i throw them out right away, but now i will make sure never to use them.


----------



## MissNataliie

I recently bought the Golden Mink quad and I love it, especially the glitter shades! I now have all three of Tom Ford's neutral eyeshadow quads and I'm so happy for them. I use them everyday and I've given away all the other eyeshadows I own, Tom Ford is the best!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Who else can't wait for the Summer collection???

I feel like when all is said and done I'm going to own the whole stinkin' line. I just can't resist the white packaging!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MissNataliie said:


> I recently bought the Golden Mink quad and I love it, especially the glitter shades! I now have all three of Tom Ford's neutral eyeshadow quads and I'm so happy for them. I use them everyday and I've given away all the other eyeshadows I own, Tom Ford is the best!
> View attachment 2968199



Congrats! Golden Mink was my first TF eyeshadow palette and still my all time favorite. Effortless!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I'm only getting the body oil. 


I'm getting the Chanel Summer collection instead.


----------



## MissNataliie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Congrats! Golden Mink was my first TF eyeshadow palette and still my all time favorite. Effortless!




Thank you! I can't wait to play with it more and create so many beautiful looks with it!


----------



## MissNataliie

For those that have the Tom Ford brushes, what do you use to clean them and keep their bristles white?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

MissNataliie said:


> For those that have the Tom Ford brushes, what do you use to clean them and keep their bristles white?


 
I use the Beauty Blender solid cleanser. Works great and brushes are as white as the day I got them. I have a few friends who have TF brushes as well and they also use this cleanser.


----------



## Love Of My Life

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> i use the beauty blender solid cleanser. Works great and brushes are as white as the day i got them. I have a few friends who have tf brushes as well and they also use this cleanser.


 

+1


----------



## MissNataliie

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I use the Beauty Blender solid cleanser. Works great and brushes are as white as the day I got them. I have a few friends who have TF brushes as well and they also use this cleanser.




Thank you! The reviews for it are great. I think I'll stop by Sephora later and pick it up. My regular brush cleanser just wasn't cutting it and I wanted something new. I can't wait for my brushes to look like new!


----------



## beekmanhill

The Saks S/A told me Saturday that the summer collection should be on the counters today.


----------



## gymangel812

has anyone seen the summer palette in stock online anywhere?


----------



## Bentley1

gymangel812 said:


> has anyone seen the summer palette in stock online anywhere?




Neiman Marcus, BG and Nordstrom. It's backordered but it's set to deliver on May 4, which isn't too bad.


----------



## mistikat

I'm curious to see this palette in person. Some bloggers are really raving about it but that deep pink eyeshadow just looks like something I would never wear. It's too pink to be flattering and those shades just normally make me look tired.


----------



## gymangel812

Bentley1 said:


> Neiman Marcus, BG and Nordstrom. It's backordered but it's set to deliver on May 4, which isn't too bad.


yeah i was impatient hoping it was in stock some where. i just pre-ordered the palette and 2 of the e/s duos on NM. hope they ship before the back order date.


----------



## Bentley1

gymangel812 said:


> yeah i was impatient hoping it was in stock some where. i just pre-ordered the palette and 2 of the e/s duos on NM. hope they ship before the back order date.




Haha, I can relate with the impatience! I've been looking fwd to this collection for months now. [emoji16] I preordered my items from NM a few weeks ago and the estimated ship date was May 4, but I received my shipping notice yesterday. Hopefully yours ship out early as well!


----------



## MissNataliie

To anyone who got their hands on the Summer 2015 collection, has anyone received their products in a white velvet pouch versus the usual brown?


----------



## Shopmore

I just got my shipping confirmation from Nordstrom! I think it was originally supposed to get here next week some time.


----------



## carlinha

MissNataliie said:


> To anyone who got their hands on the Summer 2015 collection, has anyone received their products in a white velvet pouch versus the usual brown?




Yes just got mine and happy to report they must have listened to complaints because it's now in white velvet pouches!  Impossibly gorgeous collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]









Naked Bronze and Black Oyster cream shadows




Cream Blush and Eye/Cheek Palette




Terra and Gold Dust bronzers in regular and mini size - mini is a great size!!




Skinny Dip lippie - applies very smoothly and is a golden bronze color, will be amazing with a tan


----------



## GirlieShoppe

carlinha said:


> Yes just got mine and happy to report they must have listened to complaints because it's now in white velvet pouches!  Impossibly gorgeous collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Bronze and Black Oyster cream shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cream Blush and Eye/Cheek Palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terra and Gold Dust bronzers in regular and mini size - mini is a great size!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skinny Dip lippie - applies very smoothly and is a golden bronze color, will be amazing with a tan


 
Gorgeous! I just called to have several items held for me!


----------



## MissNataliie

carlinha said:


> Yes just got mine and happy to report they must have listened to complaints because it's now in white velvet pouches!  Impossibly gorgeous collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection! Everything looks gorgeous!


----------



## Bentley1

MissNataliie said:


> To anyone who got their hands on the Summer 2015 collection, has anyone received their products in a white velvet pouch versus the usual brown?




I just received all my products today and I did get the white velvet pouch.
The boxes are also gold as opposed to brown. Loving the packaging.


----------



## carlinha

GirlieShoppe said:


> Gorgeous! I just called to have several items held for me!





MissNataliie said:


> Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection! Everything looks gorgeous!





Bentley1 said:


> I just received all my products today and I did get the white velvet pouch.
> The boxes are also gold as opposed to brown. Loving the packaging.



thanks ladies!!  overall LOVE the collection, can't wait to hear what you think!!

so far i have tried the palette, naked bronze cream shadow, pink sand cream blush, and skinny dip lippie...

my faves are the *Pink Glow palette and cream shadows*   i find the palette to be very wearable with flattering warm tones.  the mauvey pink shadow is flattering and warming (at least on me).  I like it much more than last year's palette... all the colors are wearable whereas before I hardly used the blue shadow.  the cream shadow (first one i own) is AMAZING - the texture is like velvet silk, very rich and pigmented and super flattering on my skintone (naked bronze)!  i have yet to try the black oyster, and thinking of also getting golden peach now...

the *Pink Sand cream blush* - not totally sure if I'm applying this properly yet.  it has a sheen to it, and i have very oily skin, so this is not my favorite... it definitely gives a "sun-kissed glow, beach vacation" look, but on me, i look slightly greasy with it.  i think my preference is still the powder blushes.  but this would work for a more casual beachy look.

the *Skinny Dip lippie* also applies very smoothly and feels creamier than last year's.  however, i still prefer the color of Summer Fling from last year.

would love to hear everyone else's thoughts!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am a newly converted TF fan! But I only use power, blusher and lipstick as my make-up routine. So far I am in love with their lipsticks and bought two. 

Has anybody used their blusher and how do you like it?


----------



## Anna1

carlinha said:


> Yes just got mine and happy to report they must have listened to complaints because it's now in white velvet pouches!  Impossibly gorgeous collection! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naked Bronze and Black Oyster cream shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cream Blush and Eye/Cheek Palette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terra and Gold Dust bronzers in regular and mini size - mini is a great size!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skinny Dip lippie - applies very smoothly and is a golden bronze color, will be amazing with a tan




Lovely haul!!! Thanks for the review and pictures! Just ordered the eyeshadows and thinking about the mini bronzer. Love the eye/cheek palette too, but it's still on pre-order at saks.


----------



## Ghettoe

I'm really put off by the smell of TF lipsticks. Don't know if it's just me but they smell so strong.


----------



## gymangel812

Anna1 said:


> Lovely haul!!! Thanks for the review and pictures! Just ordered the eyeshadows and thinking about the mini bronzer. Love the eye/cheek palette too, but it's still on pre-order at saks.


the palette is in stock at NM.


----------



## Anna1

gymangel812 said:


> the palette is in stock at NM.




Yeah, thanks! I just got it and a lipstick..I guess they should arrive next week.


----------



## carlinha

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am a newly converted TF fan! But I only use power, blusher and lipstick as my make-up routine. So far I am in love with their lipsticks and bought two.
> 
> Has anybody used their blusher and how do you like it?



yay!  happy to have you on board the TF beauty train *xiangxiang*!

i LOVE their blushes, i have 3 - wicked, flush and frantic pink.... in addition to the blushes from last summer and this summer's eye/cheek palette.  incredibly pigmented and long lasting.  just a little goes a long way!  my absolute favorite is wicked which is a bright pink, and flush which is a bright coral.  i am also loving the mauve blush in this year's Pink Glow summer palette... Frantic pink is nice but a little too light and subtle for my complexion.  give it a try, i think you will love it!


----------



## carlinha

Ghettoe said:


> I'm really put off by the smell of TF lipsticks. Don't know if it's just me but they smell so strong.



that's too funny because i love the vanilla scent/flavor


----------



## carlinha

Eeps not sure what happened to my original pic of the white velvet pouches so here they are again:





Also found this beautiful beauty blogger modeling the Pink Glow eye/cheek palette and Rose Soleil lipstick, to give you an idea of it on... just LOVE 
(credit IG @brittsamantha)


----------



## Anna1

carlinha said:


> yay!  happy to have you on board the TF beauty train *xiangxiang*!
> 
> 
> 
> i LOVE their blushes, i have 3 - wicked, flush and frantic pink.... in addition to the blushes from last summer and this summer's eye/cheek palette.  incredibly pigmented and long lasting.  just a little goes a long way!  my absolute favorite is wicked which is a bright pink, and flush which is a bright coral.  i am also loving the mauve blush in this year's Pink Glow summer palette... Frantic pink is nice but a little too light and subtle for my complexion.  give it a try, i think you will love it!




Your recommendation was not for me, but thanks!!! I was choosing the color yesterday, and you helped me to decide on flush!


----------



## carlinha

Anna1 said:


> Your recommendation was not for me, but thanks!!! I was choosing the color yesterday, and you helped me to decide on flush!



glad i could help!!  i love flush, particularly with a nice tan during the summer!!!   let me know what you think!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

carlinha said:


> yay!  happy to have you on board the TF beauty train *xiangxiang*!
> 
> i LOVE their blushes, i have 3 - wicked, flush and frantic pink.... in addition to the blushes from last summer and this summer's eye/cheek palette.  incredibly pigmented and long lasting.  just a little goes a long way!  my absolute favorite is wicked which is a bright pink, and flush which is a bright coral.  i am also loving the mauve blush in this year's Pink Glow summer palette... Frantic pink is nice but a little too light and subtle for my complexion.  give it a try, i think you will love it!



Hi *carlinha*, thank you for your reply honey! Sounds like Frantic Pink is something I should look into as I have fair skin and like lighter colours. Their stuff is very addictive!


----------



## carlinha

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *carlinha*, thank you for your reply honey! Sounds like Frantic Pink is something I should look into as I have fair skin and like lighter colours. Their stuff is very addictive!



it sounds like it would be ideal for you!

not sure if you follow raeview, but she does a fabulous job describing the blushes (frantic pink and wicked, her 2 favorites) here:

http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/08/tom-ford-frantic-pink-02-and-wicked-06.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi *carlinha*, thank you for your reply honey! Sounds like Frantic Pink is something I should look into as I have fair skin and like lighter colours. Their stuff is very addictive!


 


Its the best in the marketplace & the color range is so fantastic..

Some other stand outs are the brow sculptor, there were so many
fabulous shades of lips & boys, makeup primer, lippies & lip glosses

You won't be at a loss to find some goodies!!  Enjoy


----------



## GirlieShoppe

My Tom Ford haul (plus, a little something from Chanel).


----------



## MissNataliie

Impulse buys! My boyfriend of 4 years broke up with me the other day, so in an attempt to fix my depression I made a few purchases. Terra bronzer, bronzer brush, the eye defining liner, and tomorrow in the mail I have coming Carnal Red nail lacquer.


----------



## chowlover2

MissNataliie said:


> Impulse buys! My boyfriend of 4 years broke up with me the other day, so in an attempt to fix my depression I made a few purchases. Terra bronzer, bronzer brush, the eye defining liner, and tomorrow in the mail I have coming Carnal Red nail lacquer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995975



Nothing like Tom Ford to ease your depression!


----------



## MissNataliie

chowlover2 said:


> Nothing like Tom Ford to ease your depression!




My thoughts exactly! Thank you for your reply


----------



## devik

MissNataliie said:


> Impulse buys! *My boyfriend of 4 years broke up with me the other day*, so in an attempt to fix my depression I made a few purchases. Terra bronzer, bronzer brush, the eye defining liner, and tomorrow in the mail I have coming Carnal Red nail lacquer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995975



OMG I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you're doing OK. Four years is a long time. Any breakup is tough but I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Hang in there! And you're entitled to do some shopping right now if it makes you feel better!!! 

ETA: I _especially _like your choice for the red nails!!!


----------



## MissNataliie

devik said:


> OMG I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you're doing OK. Four years is a long time. Any breakup is tough but I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Hang in there! And you're entitled to do some shopping right now if it makes you feel better!!!
> 
> ETA: I _especially _like your choice for the red nails!!!




Thank you for your kind words! I've been doing anything that will take my mind off things, and shopping Tom Ford helps!  And yes I'm so excited for the nail lacquer to arrive! I'll post a photo whenever I use it.


----------



## MissNataliie

Here's Carnal Red!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^gorgeous!!


----------



## chowlover2

MissNataliie said:


> Here's Carnal Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998285



Stunning!


----------



## MissNataliie

^^^ thank you lovelies! And that photo was taken without a top coat on my nails. Talk about shine!


----------



## Love Of My Life

His polishes are really superb for color & wear in addition to his lippies IMO being
the best in the marketplace especially the packaging of the lips & boys


----------



## libertygirl

Anyone tried the eyeshadow quad in Orchid Haze? I'm thinking about getting it but it would be my first Tom Ford makeup purchase so a little apprehensive!


----------



## Librarychickie

MissNataliie said:


> Here's Carnal Red!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998285


I love this color! It's a fantastic red. I'm adding it to my list.


----------



## MissNataliie

Librarychickie said:


> I love this color! It's a fantastic red. I'm adding it to my list.




Do it! It's beautiful! You won't regret it!


----------



## Lands

In love with the nude dip palette. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lolapopp

I finally got mine last night too! [emoji7] I used it today and I love it. I do notice that it's not as creamy and richly pigmented as the Cocoa Mirage quad though... Does anyone else with both of these feel the same way? Just wondering if the formulation might have changed since Nude Dip has been re-released as part of the permanent collection.


----------



## Librarychickie

Can anyone tell me how Carnal Red compares to Smoke Red?


----------



## MissNataliie

Lolapopp said:


> I finally got mine last night too! [emoji7] I used it today and I love it. I do notice that it's not as creamy and richly pigmented as the Cocoa Mirage quad though... Does anyone else with both of these feel the same way? Just wondering if the formulation might have changed since Nude Dip has been re-released as part of the permanent collection.




I have not tried Nude Dip, but the formula is indeed different because it was designed to be used dry and wet versus just dry for the original eye quads. Maybe that can help! Although I would love for someone who has both to comment!


----------



## Lolapopp

MissNataliie said:


> I have not tried Nude Dip, but the formula is indeed different because it was designed to be used dry and wet versus just dry for the original eye quads. Maybe that can help! Although I would love for someone who has both to comment!




I did not know that! That explains the difference. I think another reason why it seems different may be the shimmer in all of the shades in Nude Dip makes them seem more sheer vs the mattes in cocoa mirage. I love that I can use these quads together! Thank you for your response!


----------



## Love Of My Life

They re-issued Sugar Dune a nail color from last spring/summer which I was
so surprised to see because I only bought several bottles & they didn't last , so yesterday
I bought more.. Go figure that marketing strategy..LOL


----------



## Librarychickie

hotshot said:


> They re-issued Sugar Dune a nail color from last spring/summer which I was
> so surprised to see because I only bought several bottles & they didn't last , so yesterday
> I bought more.. Go figure that marketing strategy..LOL





What do you mean they didn't last?


----------



## mistikat

Lolapopp said:


> I finally got mine last night too! [emoji7] I used it today and I love it. I do notice that it's not as creamy and richly pigmented as the Cocoa Mirage quad though... Does anyone else with both of these feel the same way? Just wondering if the formulation might have changed since Nude Dip has been re-released as part of the permanent collection.





MissNataliie said:


> I have not tried Nude Dip, but the formula is indeed different because it was designed to be used dry and wet versus just dry for the original eye quads. Maybe that can help! Although I would love for someone who has both to comment!



They are different formulations. I love both.  I tend to use Nude Dip wet, though, as I like the added shimmer it gives.


----------



## Lolapopp

mistikat said:


> They are different formulations. I love both.  I tend to use Nude Dip wet, though, as I like the added shimmer it gives.




Thank you for the info!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Librarychickie said:


> What do you mean they didn't last?


 

I never seem to be able to use a full bottle of polish before it starts to
get thick.. I get about half way through & I'm done..

So for me, the polish from last spring/summer was on the thick side
& I didn't like how it looked on my nails.. So I was looking for a
substitute as sugar dune was limited edition from last spring/summer
I found an RBL color as well as a Cuccio color but not this color which
I really like

I was glad to get the extra bottles for this summer but now I kknow
its part of the permanent nail color collection, I can buy when I need it..


----------



## MissNataliie

The Summer 2015 collection was just released, but I have photos to show you of the Fall 2015 collection! New lipsticks, primers, foundations, cream eye colors, brow powders, and a highlighting bronzing duo! Complexion products rumored to launch in August and Color products rumored to launch in September. Items include:

Several new lipstick shades
Flawless Powder Foundation (8 shades)
Complexion Enhancing Primers in Peach and Pink
Illuminating Duo 
Eye and Cheek Shadow Ombre 
Brow Sculpting Kit in light and medium 
Cream eye color

Photos from Instagram and reallyree.com


----------



## chowlover2

MissNataliie said:


> The Summer 2015 collection was just released, but I have photos to show you of the Fall 2015 collection! New lipsticks, primers, foundations, cream eye colors, brow powders, and a highlighting bronzing duo! Complexion products rumored to launch in August and Color products rumored to launch in September. Items include:
> 
> Several new lipstick shades
> Flawless Powder Foundation (8 shades)
> Complexion Enhancing Primers in Peach and Pink
> Illuminating Duo
> Eye and Cheek Shadow Ombre
> Brow Sculpting Kit in light and medium
> Cream eye color
> 
> Photos from Instagram and reallyree.com
> 
> View attachment 3009855
> 
> View attachment 3009856
> 
> View attachment 3009857
> 
> View attachment 3009858
> 
> View attachment 3009859
> 
> View attachment 3009861
> 
> View attachment 3009864
> 
> View attachment 3009865
> 
> View attachment 3009866



Gorgeous, thanks for posting!


----------



## Sweet Fire

I picked up 2 mattes, Velvet Violet and Electric Pink. TF by far has the best mattes! I can't wait for the Summer collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

MissNatalie, just wondering about fall 2015 & here it appears.

Thanks for sharing.. wondering any re-intro of the lips & boys for fall
with new shades as personally love the small tube of the lipstick

Brow sculpting kit looks nice & 2 new shades of lips... ( so vain & misbehaved)
& according to reallyree, more new shades of lips & nails to be posted
shortly on her site. & 2 new shades of primer (pink & peach).oh ,yeah


----------



## advaitaw

Sweet Fire said:


> I picked up 2 mattes, Velvet Violet and Electric Pink. TF by far has the best mattes! I can't wait for the Summer collection.



I agree, I love Plum Lush so much! It's one of the best velvet/matte formulas I've tried! 

Also picked up Sahara Haze, amazing combination of colours. Goes so well with brown eyes.


----------



## beekmanhill

Oh, thanks for posting, Miss Nataliie.  Really looking forward to the tinted primers.  Since I bought the TF primer, I"ve used it almost every day, often with nothing else.  Love it.

The brow kit is up my alley too, although I just bought some Anastasia brow stuff in Sephora.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here have Tom Ford *Fleur de Portofino*? any thoughts about it?  Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

The 2 new illuminating primers from Tom Ford have arrived at BG, anyway..

Peach glow & pink glow.. really a beautiful finish on the skin


----------



## Sweet Fire

I don't like the texture of TF primers, for me they are too thick. Laura Mercia still has the best primer in my opinion.


The star of the collection is the Illumining Duo although it does emphasize poors if you don't prep well.


The powder foundations have an odd color range and are not that impressive. The new Giorgio Armani powders are awesome especially if you already use the Silk Liquid foundation. They make the perfect combo.


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> The 2 new illuminating primers from Tom Ford have arrived at BG, anyway..
> 
> Peach glow & pink glow.. really a beautiful finish on the skin



Oh thanks for the info.  I asked my saks S/A last week and she said they'd get them in two weeks.


----------



## beekmanhill

It's on Saks website today, so I ordered peach.  Can't wait to get it.

One of the c a s h b a c k sites has a hefty percentage r e b a t e today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> It's on Saks website today, so I ordered peach.  Can't wait to get it.
> 
> One of the c a s h b a c k sites has a hefty percentage r e b a t e today.


 

Let me know what you think..


----------



## MissNataliie

It's taking everything in me not to preorder the Illuminating Powder Duo! [emoji16]


----------



## Shopmore

MissNataliie said:


> It's taking everything in me not to preorder the Illuminating Powder Duo! [emoji16]


Same here!  I ordered it last week when there was a 10% off promo code and 10% rebate on mr rebates, but I stopped myself and cancelled the order.  I tell myself I should at least try it on in store if I do decide to pull the trigger.


----------



## MissNataliie

Shopmore said:


> Same here!  I ordered it last week when there was a 10% off promo code and 10% rebate on mr rebates, but I stopped myself and cancelled the order.  I tell myself I should at least try it on in store if I do decide to pull the trigger.




That's so smart of you! Maybe they could even apply it to you to see if it compliments your skin. I'm so jealous you have access to it in store! I'm at least waiting until the pre-ordered items are sent out and more reviews will be up online. I don't want to bite the bullet without knowing how it compares to the highlighters from Hourglass and Charlotte Tilbury.


----------



## Shopmore

MissNataliie said:


> That's so smart of you! Maybe they could even apply it to you to see if it compliments your skin. I'm so jealous you have access to it in store! I'm at least waiting until the pre-ordered items are sent out and more reviews will be up online. I don't want to bite the bullet without knowing how it compares to the highlighters from Hourglass and Charlotte Tilbury.



I am curious about the Charlotte Tilbury Norman Parkinson highlighter, but just realized I wasn't going to save any money because that one is $80 too!  I guess I might be able to justify the TF one because there are 2 colors.  I haven't really looked into the Hourglass ones too much.  The real question is do i need a new highlighter?  Probably not, but I'll end up with something new anyways.


----------



## MissNataliie

Shopmore said:


> The real question is do i need a new highlighter?  Probably not, but I'll end up with something new anyways.




Oh this is so very true! I would rather go with Tom Ford than Charlotte Tilbury since the prices are similar. At least all highlighters are beautiful! Having an excess amount just means we'll be glowing for years to come!


----------



## beekmanhill

I'm should be receiving my TF peach primer today.  Meanwhile, Saks had it out for display yesterday and I sampled a small bit of it.  Not sure I like it, it might be too peachy, glowy on me.   I jumped the gun because of the big r e b a t e, and maybe I should not have.  We'll see.  

The powder foundations were in too, not for me.  The brow kits that I am interested in haven't arrived in Saks yet.


----------



## beekmanhill

I received my own peach primer and am not enthralled with it.   It isn't bad, but it isn't great.   I have to apply it very lightly and it gives me a bit of color and glow.  Nothing special.    I'll stick with the non tinted going forward, won't buy this one again.


----------



## chunkylover53

Shopmore said:


> I am curious about the Charlotte Tilbury Norman Parkinson highlighter, but just realized I wasn't going to save any money because that one is $80 too!  I guess I might be able to justify the TF one because there are 2 colors.  I haven't really looked into the Hourglass ones too much.  The real question is do i need a new highlighter?  Probably not, but I'll end up with something new anyways.



I bought the Charlotte Tilbury and Tom Ford highlighters. I'm bad.  I actually don't love the Charlotte Tilbury highlighter; it's super, super finely milled but it has sort of an ashy undertone. It's also rather subtle for a shimmery highlighter and I personally favour the disco ball look.

I much prefer the Tom Ford Illuminating Powder Duo. The taupey shade with pink undertones and silver shimmer (I'm lousy at colour descriptions) is gorgeous and quite unique. The lighter colour is more subtle but just melds into the skin. I probably prefer my Becca highlighters overall, but it's still very pretty and makes me happy. 

By the way, for those who hadn't heard yet, there's another Lips & Boys collection coming! Yeah! I think the collection consists of 30 lipsticks? I might have that wrong.


----------



## Shopmore

chunkylover53 said:


> I bought the Charlotte Tilbury and Tom Ford highlighters. I'm bad.  I actually don't love the Charlotte Tilbury highlighter; it's super, super finely milled but it has sort of an ashy undertone. It's also rather subtle for a shimmery highlighter and I personally favour the disco ball look.
> 
> I much prefer the Tom Ford Illuminating Powder Duo. The taupey shade with pink undertones and silver shimmer (I'm lousy at colour descriptions) is gorgeous and quite unique. The lighter colour is more subtle but just melds into the skin. I probably prefer my Becca highlighters overall, but it's still very pretty and makes me happy.
> 
> By the way, for those who hadn't heard yet, there's another Lips & Boys collection coming! Yeah! I think the collection consists of 30 lipsticks? I might have that wrong.



Have you bought the Jaclyn Hill Becca highlighter?  I ordered it the other day, but haven't tried it out yet.  If you have, then how does it compare to the Tom Ford one?  

Do you think the Tom Ford can be used for everyday or would it be too much?


----------



## MissNataliie

Here are a few comparisons of the Moonlight illuminating duo with a few other popular ones! Photos from The Beauty Look Book.


----------



## chunkylover53

Shopmore said:


> Have you bought the Jaclyn Hill Becca  highlighter?  I ordered it the other day, but haven't tried it out yet.   If you have, then how does it compare to the Tom Ford one?
> 
> Do you think the Tom Ford can be used for everyday or would it be too much?



Out of the three, Becca Champagne Pop is definitely my favourite.  Champagne Pop is much more in your face (pardon the pun) than the Tom  Ford one. I'd say the Tom Ford is more finely milled than Becca however. For my skin tone, the Tom Ford is basically a blush and  highlighter duo. Definitely suitable for every day and quite versatile; your shimmery tolerance may vary though. 

I was in a picture taking mood, so here they are all together (Becca on the left, Charlotte Tilbury on the right). Champagne Pop is looking a  bit battered already.


----------



## Sweet Fire

The Fall collection is on Nordstrom website. The new lipsticks are listed with the original lipsticks but there are more lipsticks coming, new boys and new mattes.


Also some of the new lipsticks are re-promotes: 


Dark and Stormy (Palvos from Lips & Boys)
 Sweet Mystery (Peter from Lips & Boys)
 Guilty Pleasure (William from Lips & Boys)
 Seventh Sin (Omar from Lips & Boys)
 Casino (Blake from Lips & Boys)
 Flash of Pink (John from Lips & Boys)
 Sunset Blvd. (Tomas from Lips & Boys)
 Showgirl (Francesco from Lips & Boys)
 Something Wild
 Lilac Nymph
 Virgin Rose
 Misbehaved
 Bare Peach (Previously Asia Exclusive)
 Naked Coral (Previously Asia Exclusive)
 Forbidden Pink (Previously Asia Exclusive)
 So Vain


----------



## Love Of My Life

25 new shades of "boys" also coming the day after Thanksgiving..

A repeat performance of last year...


----------



## Sweet Fire

I can't wait for the 10 new mattes! I love his matte formula!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Got Dark & Stormy today & my SA showed my pics of the new shades from upcoming
lips & boys..

It was hard to see all the colors, but they all look similar to shades that exist
but you still need to see up close & personal.. Lots of brights (pinks & reds)


----------



## Bentley1

From the new lipsticks, I got 
So Vain 
Lilac Nymph
Virgin Rose 
Showgirl (which is said to be a repromote of the Shade Francesco from the lips & boys)

So Vain is stunning & a must have shade for fall, imo. The other 3 shades are nice, but nothing special nor must haves. They're very spring/summery shades & not that unique. 

I'm really looking forward to the next round of lips & boys. I have my fingers crossed that Julian will be one of the 25 shades that are repromoted & I'm very curious about the 25 new shades! Hoping for promo pics soon!

What I'm loving most is the LE Highlighting duo, I've been using it for the past month & it's stunning! 
I also got the new Illuminating Translucent Setting powder in the new shade "Translucent Pink" & it's just ok. It's nice, but Definitely not worth $80. It's  just an ordinary setting powder that so many other lines have for less.
I also got Love Bruise & Naked glosses from the fall line & I absolutely love both. Not must haves, but very pretty! 

So Vain & the highlighting duo are the stars, for me, just love them so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I also love So Vain.. very wearable & beautiful on the lips...

The lips & boys hopefully will have some interesting shades that are not repromotes..

I personally love the smaller tube.. it goes on the lips easier than the regular case

My SA said lots of customers prefer the smaller tube & think cost may also factor in
as well..


----------



## Sweet Fire

I'm loving the Duo also, I have Black Danhli and I love it so I didn't get So Vain. 


I personally don't like the size of the boys and I think a lot of appeal with the boys is the cost factor, however I prefer to pay more for the full size and it's good he's made some of the boy shades in full size for those who prefer the full size lipsticks.


----------



## mistikat

Black Dahlia and So Vain don't really look anything alike. Below, top to bottom, are Black Dahlia, So Vain and Pussycat. Black Dahlia is also matte, and So Vain has very fine gold micro shimmer that isn't showing up in this picture but is very pretty on the lips. It looks really nice with Love Bruise on top.


----------



## Shopmore

Bentley1 said:


> From the new lipsticks, I got
> So Vain
> Lilac Nymph
> Virgin Rose
> Showgirl (which is said to be a repromote of the Shade Francesco from the lips & boys)
> 
> So Vain is stunning & a must have shade for fall, imo. The other 3 shades are nice, but nothing special nor must haves. They're very spring/summery shades & not that unique.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the next round of lips & boys. I have my fingers crossed that Julian will be one of the 25 shades that are repromoted & I'm very curious about the 25 new shades! Hoping for promo pics soon!
> 
> What I'm loving most is the LE Highlighting duo, I've been using it for the past month & it's stunning!
> I also got the new Illuminating Translucent Setting powder in the new shade "Translucent Pink" & it's just ok. It's nice, but Definitely not worth $80. It's  just an ordinary setting powder that so many other lines have for less.
> I also got Love Bruise & Naked glosses from the fall line & I absolutely love both. Not must haves, but very pretty!
> 
> So Vain & the highlighting duo are the stars, for me, just love them so much!




Will So Vain and Love Bruise go together?  Thinking about trying them in store.


----------



## mistikat

Shopmore said:


> Will So Vain and Love Bruise go together?  Thinking about trying them in store.



Yes. They go together beautifully.


----------



## Bentley1

Shopmore said:


> Will So Vain and Love Bruise go together?  Thinking about trying them in store.




Yes! That is the very reason I got Love Bruise, bc it was said that in the Fall promo the model is wearing So Vain with Love Bruise. This was mentioned on a makeup forum, not sure if I'm allowed to mention the name? 

I agree, So Vain looks nothing like Black Dahlia. It's a very easy to wear plummy mauve. I shy away from darker shades, esp in the day, but So vain is a very easy to wear, soft plum. I've worn my BD once or twice, but I can't stop wearing SV. And the formula is beautiful! 

Re Lips & Boys, I fell in love with them bc of the smaller tubes. The price point is nice, but not what sold me, personally. I collected them like crazy bc the size is perfect for me, many LE shades, & I loved the little cases we got for every 3 tubes purchased.  
Soooo excited for Round 3!! 
Here's a few pics from my IG, just for fun, of my fall 2015 picks. 
Lilac Nymph, Showgirl, So Vain, Virgin Rose


So Vain & Love Bruise 


Naked Lip Gloss, Illuminating Translucent Powder In Translucent Pink, Love Bruise Gloss


Love Bruise & Virgin Rose


----------



## Shopmore

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! That is the very reason I got Love Bruise, bc it was said that in the Fall promo the model is wearing So Vain with Love Bruise. This was mentioned on a makeup forum, not sure if I'm allowed to mention the name?
> 
> I agree, So Vain looks nothing like Black Dahlia. It's a very easy to wear plummy mauve. I shy away from darker shades, esp in the day, but So vain is a very easy to wear, soft plum. I've worn my BD once or twice, but I can't stop wearing SV. And the formula is beautiful!
> 
> Re Lips & Boys, I fell in love with them bc of the smaller tubes. The price point is nice, but not what sold me, personally. I collected them like crazy bc the size is perfect for me, many LE shades, & I loved the little cases we got for every 3 tubes purchased.
> Soooo excited for Round 3!!
> Here's a few pics from my IG, just for fun, of my fall 2015 picks.
> Lilac Nymph, Showgirl, So Vain, Virgin Rose
> View attachment 3106824
> 
> So Vain & Love Bruise
> View attachment 3106828
> 
> Naked Lip Gloss, Illuminating Translucent Powder In Translucent Pink, Love Bruise Gloss
> View attachment 3106829
> 
> Love Bruise & Virgin Rose
> View attachment 3106831



Awesome pics!   Would you happen to have any swatches of So Vain and Love Bruise separately and the combined?

I also love the Lips & Boys sized lipsticks.  I can can somehow mentally justify the price on them more so than the full-sized ones for some reason.


----------



## Sweet Fire

Oh no I wasn't saying So Vain and BD were alike but both give the vampy effect but I prefer BD over So Vain for the vampy look and because it's matte. I also don't like shimmer in my lipstick and So Vain has lots of shimmer in it. 


However I agree So Vain looks better with Love Bruise paired with it.


----------



## HiromiT

mistikat said:


> Yes. They go together beautifully.





Bentley1 said:


> Yes! That is the very reason I got Love Bruise, bc it was said that in the Fall promo the model is wearing So Vain with Love Bruise. This was mentioned on a makeup forum, not sure if I'm allowed to mention the name?
> 
> I agree, So Vain looks nothing like Black Dahlia. It's a very easy to wear plummy mauve. I shy away from darker shades, esp in the day, but So vain is a very easy to wear, soft plum. I've worn my BD once or twice, but I can't stop wearing SV. And the formula is beautiful!




Thanks so much for the pics! I've been dying to get more info about So Vain! How does it compare to Casablanca -- if you have it? I wear Casablanca almost everyday but am finding it a bit too cool for my skin tone. Was hoping to find a slightly warmer colour. TIA


----------



## Love Of My Life

HiromiT said:


> Thanks so much for the pics! I've been dying to get more info about So Vain! How does it compare to Casablanca -- if you have it? I wear Casablanca almost everyday but am finding it a bit too cool for my skin tone. Was hoping to find a slightly warmer colour. TIA


 

I wear Casablanca & So Vain IMO is warmer than Casablanca.. 
I also blot my lipsticks down a little to get a more natural lip tone
& then put my gloss on..

It's really very beautiful & topped with Love Bruise it just looks really nice..

Richard is also a great shade but it was from Lips & Boys 2014.. it might be
repromoted under a new color name when the new Lips & Boys come out
the day after Thanksgiving.. will have to wait to see


----------



## Love Of My Life

I should add on me anyway, with So Vain & Love Bruise my lips look like a rosy nude
color which I happen to like...


----------



## HiromiT

hotshot said:


> I wear Casablanca & So Vain IMO is warmer than Casablanca..
> I also blot my lipsticks down a little to get a more natural lip tone
> & then put my gloss on..
> 
> It's really very beautiful & topped with Love Bruise it just looks really nice..
> 
> Richard is also a great shade but it was from Lips & Boys 2014.. it might be
> repromoted under a new color name when the new Lips & Boys come out
> the day after Thanksgiving.. will have to wait to see


Thanks hotshot! I'll definitely get So Vain and maybe even Love Bruise unless I have something similar in my stash of lip glosses. I got Xavier, Didier, and Alejandro from Lips & Boys last time but found them too drying...


----------



## Love Of My Life

HiromiT said:


> Thanks hotshot! I'll definitely get So Vain and maybe even Love Bruise unless I have something similar in my stash of lip glosses. I got Xavier, Didier, and Alejandro from Lips & Boys last time but found them too drying...


 

Try putting a lip moisturizer on your lips before you apply the lipstick..

It may or may not help, but I'd give it a shot because the lips colors
you have from Lips & Boys are really so nice it's a shame not to use them..


----------



## HiromiT

hotshot said:


> Try putting a lip moisturizer on your lips before you apply the lipstick..
> 
> It may or may not help, but I'd give it a shot because the lips colors
> you have from Lips & Boys are really so nice it's a shame not to use them..



Yes, I'm going to experiment with my Bite Beauty lip mask or Suqqu lipstick as a base or some kind of gloss on top. I do have dry lips but can wear Casablanca without much prep. It would be a waste not to use those babies and they actually fit nicely in my smaller bags!


----------



## HiromiT

Whoo, I got So Vain and and Love Bruise! So Vain looks like MLBB on me -- so easy to wear for daytime. For evening, I'll use Love Bruise to kick it up a notch. Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Love Of My Life

HiromiT said:


> Whoo, I got So Vain and and Love Bruise! So Vain looks like MLBB on me -- so easy to wear for daytime. For evening, I'll use Love Bruise to kick it up a notch. Gorgeous combo!


 


Enjoy it!! & agree that the Lips & Boys size works in my day bag as well as 
my evening bag


----------



## bonjourErin

I saw love bruise in person and its so gorgeous!!! Wasn't too impressed with so vain at first glance. But I'm sure both of them together would be killer. I can't afford to drop $100 on a lipstick and gloss combo though [emoji30] I can only probably get one or the other at the moment


----------



## poshwawa

Just got my new fall make up line up [emoji28] 

Lipstick: So Vain, Virgin Rose, First Time
Skin Illuminating Powder Duo - MoodLight
Eye & Cheek Shadow- Plum Ombré 

Also got mini lipsticks from the event as well! 
Pink Dusk, and Cherry Lush


The Virgin Rose reminds me of a Pink Tease which I love and use all the time, but this one has a semi shine 

I am loving First Time, it's like a neutral one. Loving this, and you can see I am already using it. 

Plum Ombré is fabulous it's sooo easy to use and two uses! Just enough color.

MoodLight, tbh I still haven't learned to use it [emoji28] but gives a pretty shimmer... 


My favorite purchase is the eye and cheek shadow! Probably will buy the other neutral color as well it's so pretty and easy to use! 

Xo!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ enjoy your haul...


----------



## poshwawa

Aww thank you hotshot [emoji4] still debating  if I should get the bronze eye & cheek ombré pallet [emoji24][emoji24] guess a girl can't have too much make up....  [emoji16]


Anyone gotten that eye and cheek shadow? Yay or nay? 

Xo



hotshot said:


> ^ enjoy your haul...


----------



## beanybaker

Please give me some advice how I can stop my favourite TF sable smoke lipstick from disappearing and migrating  outside my lips. Tried lining lips with CT lip cheat but no really improvement! finding I'm just not getting any wear time from this lipstick &#128139;


----------



## poshwawa

Try prepping Ur lips lightly with concealer. Apply lipstick (don't need to use lip brush, U can if U want, but I recall the Tom ford beauty director guy said its not necessary), then U lightly use tissue to blot excess, reapply lipstick with lip brush this time coloring full lip, then do a final blot with tissue. Oh sorry before all that U can apply powder outside of lip line. Just light amt of powder. Hope it works on U good luck


----------



## makeupocd

+1 to what poshwawa said.  When wearing lipstick that I did not want to bleed, I used to apply from tube, then blot and with the tissue adhering to the lips, lightly dust with face powder on top of the tissue, remove the tissue and apply a final coat of lipstick. Always worked.


----------



## beanybaker

poshwawa said:


> Try prepping Ur lips lightly with concealer. Apply lipstick (don't need to use lip brush, U can if U want, but I recall the Tom ford beauty director guy said its not necessary), then U lightly use tissue to blot excess, reapply lipstick with lip brush this time coloring full lip, then do a final blot with tissue. Oh sorry before all that U can apply powder outside of lip line. Just light amt of powder. Hope it works on U good luck





makeupocd said:


> +1 to what poshwawa said.  When wearing lipstick that I did not want to bleed, I used to apply from tube, then blot and with the tissue adhering to the lips, lightly dust with face powder on top of the tissue, remove the tissue and apply a final coat of lipstick. Always worked.



Thanks I will defiantly try these tips


----------



## Sweet Fire

TF Holiday swatches


http://www.reallyree.com/2015/08/tom-ford-holiday-2015-swatches.html


I'm waiting for Nordstrom to get the collection. I want the eyeshadow duo and nail polish.


----------



## pquiles

My very first TF lipstick! 
Plum Lush!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^ enjoy it.. looks nice on you


----------



## Sweet Fire

Very pretty!


----------



## beekmanhill

Very lovely color on you.


----------



## chowlover2

So pretty on you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

New holiday shade called "First Time" ( reissue color) in a new black ribbed case
The color is like a peachy pink nude


----------



## Bentley1

So disappointed they chose First Time as the shade in the special Noir Case. Why not create a new LE shade in the LE packaging? Or pick a more popular shade. 

Not a fan of First Time, pulls really weird & orangey on me.


----------



## daynci

or do you know where is the cheapest place to get tom ford lipstick?


----------



## amber_j

Are you interested in any airport in the world or those in particular countries?


----------



## Storm Spirit

Heathrow sells them at 83.33% of the UK RRP.


----------



## daynci

europe or asia


----------



## unluckystars

Tom Ford lips and boys released today on their site. All the colors from last year are back and Stavros will be mine!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Saw the new 25 shades of lips & boys... any thoughts??


----------



## beekmanhill

hotshot said:


> Saw the new 25 shades of lips & boys... any thoughts??



Metallic is not for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

beekmanhill said:


> Metallic is not for me.


 


Me too.. tried mixing a few shades together but it didn't work..

Sticking with my oldies but goodies  LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

BG having a beauty event & already so many of the lips & boys were sold out!!

SA said they will be re-stocked in January (sold out shades like Richard & the
new So Vain from the regular collection)


----------



## LVoeletters

Does anyone have both Richard and Casablanca/cary? Are they too similar?


----------



## uhpharm01

Does tom ford perfume scent  last a long time ? TIA


----------



## Love Of My Life

LVoeletters said:


> Does anyone have both Richard and Casablanca/cary? Are they too similar?


 


Have both Richard & Casablanca... Cary for me had more pink to it than
the other shades on me..

If you have looked at Richard & Casablanca have a look at SoVain
( a great shade with gloss)


----------



## Ghettoe

uhpharm01 said:


> Does tom ford perfume scent  last a long time ? TIA



Yup, scent clings like a Koala to a Eucalyptus tree. Especially Black Orchid. Even my closet smells of that stuff. I love it though.


----------



## Ghettoe

I've got to say regretting that I purchased Nude Dip a year ago. Pretty colors but it never gets used. A pleasant surprise was Orchid haze though and I don't really wear cool toned eyeshadows. Going to give nude dip a chance and then decide if it deserves better.


----------



## mistikat

Ghettoe said:


> I've got to say regretting that I purchased Nude Dip a year ago. Pretty colors but it never gets used. A pleasant surprise was Orchid haze though and I don't really wear cool toned eyeshadows. Going to give nude dip a chance and then decide if it deserves better.



Try using only three of the four shades, and use them wet. And try it with a matte shadow in the crease or as a transition. Generally using them wet is my preferred method, and adding the matte just makes the look better, more polished and less shimmer on shimmer.


----------



## na294

Ahh love this threat.  I am such a fan of Tom Ford makeup.

On a daily basis I use Orchid haze eye shadow, Indian Rose lipstick, the auburn Eyebrow pencil, along with Perfecting Traceless foundation and primer

The eyebrow pencil is my HG for sure!


----------



## Ghettoe

Just saw that they have debuted four new quads!! I will resist honeymoon no matter what! I keep telling myself to declutter my makeup but honey moon why are you doing this to me?


----------



## southpaw

Ghettoe said:


> Just saw that they have debuted four new quads!! I will resist honeymoon no matter what! I keep telling myself to declutter my makeup but honey moon why are you doing this to me?




I caved and ordered the new quads.  Honeymoon has already sold out on a few sites.


----------



## anitalilac

I am interested in his eye shadow quads, but the price is scaring me. 
Anybody with MAC NC42 want to share their favorite quads? I want for daily wear.
Orchid Haze, Golden Mink , Topaz and Seductive Rose looks good but it seems that there seem to be lots of sparkle. Something I do not need in my 40s


----------



## Sweet Fire

anitalilac said:


> I am interested in his eye shadow quads, but the price is scaring me.
> Anybody with MAC NC42 want to share their favorite quads? I want for daily wear.
> Orchid Haze, Golden Mink , Topaz and Seductive Rose looks good but it seems that there seem to be lots of sparkle. Something I do not need in my 40s


 
I think you should go for the new quad Honeymoon.


----------



## southpaw

anitalilac said:


> I am interested in his eye shadow quads, but the price is scaring me.
> Anybody with MAC NC42 want to share their favorite quads? I want for daily wear.
> Orchid Haze, Golden Mink , Topaz and Seductive Rose looks good but it seems that there seem to be lots of sparkle. Something I do not need in my 40s



When I'm tan in the summer I'm a NC 42 - my favorite non shimmer TF quad is Cocoa Mirage.  I know the colors seem dupable however the quality is second too none.  I do also have several others and did order the new round including Honeymoon which seems super promising.  I'll update when I've received it.


----------



## Lolapopp

I second cocoa mirage. So buttery and blendable. I also love nude dip - more shimmery than glittery and so easy to wear.  Honeymoon looks gorgeous but I'm waiting to try it at Nordstrom. I heard that the new ones are permanent, anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Yokollama

Picked up the Shade & Illuminate in No.1 last year, and wish I wasn't coerced into doing so by the SA. I preferred the more ashy shade in No.2, but she told me it was for darker skin instead. Oh well. It's going to take me a lifetime to finish this thing.

Does anyone know a good dupe for the Derek lipstick? I can't find a good match on Temptalia and I'm not quite keen on the Lips & Boys size.


----------



## Mediana

Anyone have a good tip how to clean Shade & Illuminate. I got some brown in the highlighter and it bugs me to no end.


----------



## anitalilac

Sweet Fire said:


> I think you should go for the new quad Honeymoon.





southpaw said:


> When I'm tan in the summer I'm a NC 42 - my favorite non shimmer TF quad is Cocoa Mirage.  I know the colors seem dupable however the quality is second too none.  I do also have several others and did order the new round including Honeymoon which seems super promising.  I'll update when I've received it.



Thanks, the honeymoon is not something I would reach for, but then I am wuss when it comes to eyeshadow. 
It is out of stock everywhere it seems.


----------



## Shopmore

The new (and old) cream eye shadows are now available online.   I picked up Platinum and Burnished Copper.  Hopefully they'll work on me.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Shopmore said:


> The new (and old) cream eye shadows are now available online.   I picked up Platinum and Burnished Copper.  Hopefully they'll work on me.


 
I have Platinum, it is gorgeous! I have not swatched Burnished Copper yet. I may have to make a trip to visit my SA!


----------



## Shopmore

GirlieShoppe said:


> I have Platinum, it is gorgeous! I have not swatched Burnished Copper yet. I may have to make a trip to visit my SA!



I just got Sphinx today.   It is a gorgeous color.  The NM I went to just received their shipment in this afternoon and that color is already sold out!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Shopmore said:


> I just got Sphinx today.   It is a gorgeous color.  The NM I went to just received their shipment in this afternoon and that color is already sold out!


 
I'm so glad you snagged one before they sold out - enjoy!


----------



## ilovenicebags

Has anyone seen the new soleil collection for 2016? There is a blush highlight bronze palette I really want.


----------



## Ghettoe

I really am not a fan of Nude Dip  

I've tried to make it work but it has not given me a look I have particularly loved. It's too cool toned on me and on my dark skin, the shades just look shimmery but not colorfully different. Think I'll ship this one to my sister.


----------



## anitalilac

I just ordered the orchid haze on Nordstrom but it is backordered till end of April! I ordered Seductive Rose too, I would love to get Gold Mink but my budget does not permit it....


----------



## Ghettoe

anitalilac said:


> I just ordered the *orchid haze* on Nordstrom but it is backordered till end of April! I ordered Seductive Rose too, I would love to get Gold Mink but my budget does not permit it....



One of my faves.

Sad to say, I am sad. I attempted to depot my eyeshadows and safe to say, it was not a smooth process. I've pulverized four of them. Gosh, probably lost a year of eyeshadow like this. They look just sad. I wish they would make them like the make up forever pans. I was wondering how to remove my Mufe one and all you do is lift it, Her I was digging the edges with a knife until I stumbled on a video. Makeup Forever is one brand I am super keen on exploring this year. Since, I'm a minimalist, awaiting to finish certain products before I hit that mufe counter. 

Those TF eyeshadows are so fragile. I swear even Nude Dip had one eyeshadow that fell right out of the pan...


In other news, I have absolutely no regrets about giving away Nude Dip.


----------



## anitalilac

Oh no. Which Shadow set did you lost?


----------



## Ghettoe

anitalilac said:


> Oh no. Which Shadow set did you lost?



Two from Orchid Haze did not fully survive the transition and two from Cognac Sable.


They have gigantic dents in them. Funny enough, more than the eyeshadow loss is the imperfections. It is aesthetically really bugging me...


----------



## Baghug

Just bought these! Really love them.


----------



## Tiffyhalim

I want to get my first tom ford lip color, i want to get a bright pink. Usually I use ysl rouge volupe number 20, can anybody help me to color match? Since i want to use my saks code that is gonna expire today. Any help would be appreciated [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Baghug said:


> Just bought these! Really love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309999




What color is that? [emoji7]


----------



## Baghug

Tiffyhalim said:


> What color is that? [emoji7]




The one on the left is So Vain, on the right, it's Pussycat (matte)


----------



## Tiffyhalim

Baghug said:


> The one on the left is So Vain, on the right, it's Pussycat (matte)




Just ordered the pussycat shade! Cant wait for it. Btw it looks so good on you [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Tiare

Just bought So Vain and Dark & Stormy. I was surprised at the golden shimmer in So Vain, but, it's beautiful!


----------



## scarletambience

Posted this in another thread but they are so beautiful, I had to post again 

TF Illuminating Powder Duo
TF Orchid Haze Quad Eyeshadow
TF Illuminating Powder 02
TF Warm Sable


----------



## beekmanhill

scarletambience said:


> Posted this in another thread but they are so beautiful, I had to post again
> 
> TF Illuminating Powder Duo
> TF Orchid Haze Quad Eyeshadow
> TF Illuminating Powder 02
> TF Warm Sable



Great haul.  It all looks gorgeous.  I love the Quad.


----------



## anitalilac

Love the Orchid Haze Quad. I returned the Seductive Rose because I find it too sparkly rather then shimmery.


----------



## breakyourheart

V


----------



## uhpharm01

Which tom ford perfume last the longest ?!


----------



## luvprada

I bought dark and stormy and returned as it was one of the driest feeling lipsticks I have ever used


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just bought temptations wait...love this color..


----------



## Havanese 28

I just bought another Tom Ford mascara.  This is my all- time favorite mascara.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I'm just now getting into wearing lipstick again! Recently, I have fallen in love with the Lips & Boys collection! I always wondered why I had never seen a collection of miniature lipsticks. The formula is so buttery and luxurious! [emoji7] I'm obsessed with them right now because of the perfect size and unique color selection. Right now, I have Stavros, Malik, and Theo. [emoji12] I'm planning on adding more to my collection!


----------



## Love Of My Life

patent finish lip color in red corset.. the ma told me to stipple in on & keep building
the color..it's like a juicy red bitten lip color


----------



## madisonmamaw

Does their brushes count as a purchase if so I'd love to post pictures 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luxurygoodslove

TF Velvet Violet matte lipstick, TF high definition eyeliner in black, TF foundation stick


----------



## tramcaro

I love patent finish lip pen!!! Bought Erotic shade.  Love it so much that I went back today to buy Infamy shade... Hoping for them to release the right shade of red for me!!!


----------



## Ghettoe

uhpharm01 said:


> Which tom ford perfume last the longest ?!



Black Orchid. When I bought makeup, got multiple perfume samples and nothing has lasted like Black Orchid. Like you still smell it in your closet. That stuff is potent. I've found Neroli Portofino lasting the worst, but don't know if it's a sample thing.


----------



## chowlover2

Ghettoe said:


> Black Orchid. When I bought makeup, got multiple perfume samples and nothing has lasted like Black Orchid. Like you still smell it in your closet. That stuff is potent. I've found Neroli Portofino lasting the worst, but don't know if it's a sample thing.


The Neroli Portofino doesn't last long, but I have found using the body oil amps the scent up to be a bit more long lasting.


----------



## loveydovey35

Received my new TF Contouring compact yesterday, tried it on this morning and I am loving it. Just the right amount of bronzer, the cheek color is a beautiful peach, and the highlighter is gorgeous
	

		
			
		

		
	






! I bought the contouring brush that was suggested, but I had a bit of difficulty working it. I did order a bronzer brush from TF, should be here in the next couple of days, that may help when applying the bronzer, not sure.


----------



## loveydovey35

madisonmamaw said:


> Does their brushes count as a purchase if so I'd love to post pictures
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



I would say yes! be sure to let us know what you think of the brush as well.


----------



## ranihrvn

I broke my love lust blush... And i cried. I tried to repress it with alcohol but it is still cracks like this.. How can i make it smooth again?


----------



## Love Of My Life

New for fall 2016, Tom Ford is introducing lip contour duo.

Dual lip for color & shaping tool for lips.
One end slim & sleek lip shaper the other end full coverage lip color
Available in 8 shades
Public display
Fling it on
Dream Obscene
Show it off
I'll teach you
Devil inside
Secret escort
Make me

Price is $53 & is available for pre-order


----------



## ilovenicebags

hotshot said:


> New for fall 2016, Tom Ford is introducing lip contour duo.
> 
> Dual lip for color & shaping tool for lips.
> One end slim & sleek lip shaper the other end full coverage lip color
> Available in 8 shades
> Public display
> Fling it on
> Dream Obscene
> Show it off
> I'll teach you
> Devil inside
> Secret escort
> Make me
> 
> Price is $53 & is available for pre-order



Do you have any pics or swatches? Sounds lovely.


----------



## Violet Bleu

I recently picked up the Lip Contour Duo in Devil Inside, and I am really loving it!


----------



## Passau

Has anyone purchased the NEW MATTE Lips and Boys?  I'm waiting on FedEx to deliver, Anderson, Crispano and Dominic!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Passau said:


> Has anyone purchased the NEW MATTE Lips and Boys?  I'm waiting on FedEx to deliver, Anderson, Crispano and Dominic!!



Bought today at BG Evan, Nicholas& Christopher
Love TF lippies & much prefer the lips& boys to the regular lippies


----------



## bonjourErin

Just purchased Ashton from lips and boys.. this will be my first TF Lipstick!

Also received the blush brush and bronzing brush in the mail. They're so dreamy!


----------



## Staci_W

Sephora sent me a second coupon. I used it on a TF boys and lips in Douglas. it's a beautiful lipstick. I love it. I'm just rearly surprised at the size. Given the price compared to a regular TF lippie, I expected it to be a little smaller. Wasn't expecting it to be as small as it is though. It's like subscription box size lipstick.


----------



## bonjourErin

Staci_W said:


> Sephora sent me a second coupon. I used it on a TF boys and lips in Douglas. it's a beautiful lipstick. I love it. I'm just rearly surprised at the size. Given the price compared to a regular TF lippie, I expected it to be a little smaller. Wasn't expecting it to be as small as it is though. It's like subscription box size lipstick.



The lips and boys are 0.7 oz versus a full size lipstick at 1.0 oz. so the lips and boys actually end up being the better deal for what you pay!


----------



## aa12

has anyone tried the shade and illuminate ( cream) ? Any recommendations?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford shade & illuminate lips .. limited edition.. shade Impulse


----------



## MissNataliie

Bumping this thread!

I just ordered the Moodlight highlighter duo and the Orchid Haze eye palette. So excited to try them!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Temptation awaits lipstick


----------



## restricter

MissNataliie said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> I just ordered the Moodlight highlighter duo and the Orchid Haze eye palette. So excited to try them!



I have the Orchid Haze palette and absolutely love it.  Congrats!


----------



## aa12

has anyone got anything from the soleil 2017 collection!?


----------



## MissNataliie

I'm interested in the new bronzer, called The Ultimate Bronzer. I guess it's like a liquid and powder formula?


----------



## marizzle

I bought the golden peach eyeshadow, its really expensive but pretty


----------



## greyf10

Has anyone every had any issues with the silver text on their Tom Ford leather goods peeling or flaking off after time? I am interested in a Tom Ford Wallet but worry about the wear over time since it's not embossed.


----------



## mistikat

greyf10 said:


> Has anyone every had any issues with the silver text on their Tom Ford leather goods peeling or flaking off after time? I am interested in a Tom Ford Wallet but worry about the wear over time since it's not embossed.



As this thread is for Tom Ford makeup and skincare, please try in this subforum: https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/handbags-purses.3/


----------



## Love Of My Life

Don't know if this has been mentioned, but TOM FORD lipsticks, lips & boys are now at Sephora ( saw them today in NYC at Broadway store)


----------



## Passau

Anyone buy the new Tom Ford Lip Mattes yet? He finally extended the line!! I just purchased Age of Consent at Beautylish!


----------



## Havanese 28

restricter said:


> I have the Orchid Haze palette and absolutely love it.  Congrats!


Do you have a cool or warm skin Tone?


----------



## Havanese 28

My go-to Nude lipstick shade is Sable Smoke and my Fall shade is Warm Bronze.  I recently added the Nude Dip eyeshadow palette to my collection.


----------



## Grande Latte

Hi girls,

So I was at a duty free earlier this week and managed to snap up 2 TF lipsticks: 64 Autoerotique, and 04 Indian Rose. I particularly love this Indian Rose color for everyday, but was wondering if there's a shade that is similar to Indian Rose, but slightly deeper/ saturated in color with the similar pink and orange tones. Since I was in a hurry, I didn't get to try out many shades. So any recommendation would be lovely. Thanks in advance.

Something similar to this reference pic.


----------



## Fabulousity630

Grande Latte said:


> View attachment 3946513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> So I was at a duty free earlier this week and managed to snap up 2 TF lipsticks: 64 Autoerotique, and 04 Indian Rose. I particularly love this Indian Rose color for everyday, but was wondering if there's a shade that is similar to Indian Rose, but slightly deeper/ saturated in color with the similar pink and orange tones. Since I was in a hurry, I didn't get to try out many shades. So any recommendation would be lovely. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Something similar to this reference pic.



Maybe try Casablanca? It’s deeper, but maybe more brown than orange undertones.


----------



## Grande Latte

I went crazy at the airport dutyfree. I blame it on Tom Ford cosmetics. Here's my shopping haul.

Eyeshadow in Honeymoon
Highlighter in Gilt
Lipstick: Nubile
Lipstick: Bare 

I wanted to get Casablanca which as always been on my wishlist, but figured I'll finish my Indian Rose first. Then get Casablanca when it's closer to winter.


----------



## pquiles

I finally bit the bullet and got the bronzer brush on recommendation from YTber  Michele Wang and brush connoisseur and designer Sonia G.


----------



## Grande Latte

OK. I'm SO impressed with my Tom Ford eyeshadow purchase I feel that I really have to share my takeaways from this incredible palette in Honeymoon so others on the fence about Tom Ford eyeshadow can just take the plunge and enjoy it.

I put it next to my YSL palette in LOVE (which is another gorgeous choice) to demonstrate how sultry and sexy Tom Ford colors are. If YSL is like a Mercedez, Tom Ford is more like a Bentley. 

The color saturation is incredible. It's powder shadow but glides on like cream eyeshadow, and the the colors are so true and deeply rich.
The spectrum of colors and the thought behind them are amazing. I paint, so these colors are not just good looking colors, but rather colors that work well on all skintones and hair colors. You have to mix many, many different colors in order to reach this level of sophistication. In all different lightings, this palette is just BEAUTIFUL.

When I want to feel like a diva, or have an evening out, this is my choice and feels so luxurious.
Over the whole day, the colors don't fade. So if you apply properly, you're good to go for the entire day.
One last thing. You can use one, two, three, or all four shades depending on your mood. And you really can't mess up because the colors overlap seamlessly.
Here's a video from youtube that shows how a makeup artist does this palette. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Would prefer the Tom Ford palette as well.. enjoy


----------

